# Battlefield 3 Thread



## Machin3

*|Welcome to the Official Battlefield 3 thread!|​**Beta Release*: 9/29/2011
*Real Release*: 10/25/2011​
This thread will focus on all discussion of Battlefield 3, comments, wants, and features. I will keep this thread up-to-date as much as possible. I have posted a complete list of features that will be found in game. Got a couple of trailers down below. Should be great so *Enjoy!* 










[YT]NDDfPxF3EFE[/YT][YT]9UwOrl036_A[/YT]
[YT]XhBjBy5OOFY[/YT][YT]FEiyQCscbMo[/YT]

*Here's a List of In-Game features:*
Epic scale vehicle and infantry warfare
Infantry only close quarters warfare
Destructible environment
Squad based team play
Huge persistent soldier carrier
Customisable soldiers and kits
Customisable vehicles
Fully customisable weapons
Soldier specializations
Supported shooting
Suppressive fire
Quick reloads
Multiple firing modes
Reviving team mates (with opt out option)
Vehicles with regenerating health
Infantry only game setting
Hardcore game setting
Assist scoring for successful teamplay​


Sources:
Gamingbolt
Wiki


----------



## WeatherMan

Lol ouch No Windows XP support!


----------



## zer0_c00l

cant wait for this one,im a big battlefield junkie.


----------



## russb

Did'nt show anything,you dont order a car without looking at it stupid vid.


----------



## diduknowthat

Oh boy I might have to upgrade my graphics card next Christmas for this game. I've been waiting (im)patiently ever since the heydays of BF2 for the next installment!


----------



## linkin

Oh hell yeah. I pre-ordered a game that shall not be named, and got a BF3 Beta access as a throw in... I hope the Beta will be announced soon.


----------



## JLuchinski

What game did you buy for that key? Can you PM me? I haven't looked forward this much to a game in a long time.


----------



## diduknowthat

JLuchinski said:


> What game did you buy for that key? Can you PM me? I haven't looked forward this much to a game in a long time.



The newest Medal of Honor.


----------



## russb

Me too i got that as well.I never got a key only they said they would send me the beta.


----------



## Twist86

I hope this isn't as crappy (offline) as Bad Company was. I also hope they don't spend more time over hyping the game only to lead into another COD type title. I am starting to lose faith in game companies ~_~


----------



## JLuchinski

Thanks, I was thinking of getting that game as well. I wonder if I would still get it if I bought it from steam? NM, I just looked it up on steam and I will get a key. Sweet.


----------



## linkin

I'm waiting for an email regarding the BF3 Beta, hopefully it won't be too far away.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

I am really looking forward to this game. But it's really gonna have to do something special to differentiate itself from BC2 and Call Of Duty etc...

So far all I can see that is going to be different is larger maps and more vehicles...


----------



## Twist86

@Drop
Well if they stick to the actual game it SHOULD easily be different. One thing I loved about BF2 is it forced people to listen to squad and work as a team. COD/BC2 you just run around like a retard and nade spam. COD would have more love if they limited the nade perks etc and allowed for 2-3 times larger maps. Lets not forget to fix the horrible spawn points too 

I miss games likes Delta Force which online really required you to listen and work as a team (not counting the rank servers packed full of new players and cheaters)


----------



## osnola

linkin said:


> I'm waiting for an email regarding the BF3 Beta, hopefully it won't be too far away.




Beta is supposed to be released october 12th i thought?


----------



## ellanky

I just hope they get rid of the customization of kits. The specializations are more annoying in particular. _Everyone_ chooses magnum ammo, in my opinion, making things a bit unbalanced. Some are useful like the medic ones for longer range/faster hearling, but everyone just cares about the kills.

Basically have it like BF2, more classes but kits are pre set and the only perk people get is more armor for the assault, support, and anti-tank kits.


----------



## diduknowthat

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I am really looking forward to this game. But it's really gonna have to do something special to differentiate itself from BC2 and Call Of Duty etc...
> 
> So far all I can see that is going to be different is larger maps and more vehicles...



It's not that hard to differentiate itself from BC2 and COD, just stick with the original battlefield formula. Large non-linear maps, squad + commander system and 64 players.


----------



## moshi08

quick question. are there any other fps that have up to 64 (or more if possible) players on a server, besides battlefield?


----------



## Aastii

Virtually every game can. You will need a dedi server to do it, however any can, you just change the server files so playercount is 64.

Some games can have even more, if you ever played project reality, 128 servers aren't uncommon, and there is the possibility to go as high as 512


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Aastii said:


> Some games can have even more, if you ever played project reality, 128 servers aren't uncommon, and there is the possibility to go as high as 512



I always wanted to play Project Reality, but have never got around to it. It sounds awesome  lol..



> It's not that hard to differentiate itself from BC2 and COD, just stick with the original battlefield formula. Large non-linear maps, squad + commander system and 64 players.



I  played BC2 a lot and found that it was much better when you worked within your Squad. I hope that BF3 will go up and beyond that ... I never really got into BF2, only really started playing the Battlefield series a lot with BC2 lol


----------



## Aastii

Dropkickmurphys said:


> I always wanted to play Project Reality, but have never got around to it. It sounds awesome  lol..



PR is just amazing.

If you want a game when I've got my computer back give me a shout, I've got a couple of friends from the clan that are on about playing it (again), you are welcome to join us if you want


----------



## Shane

Cant wait for BF3,Jets & Prone are back...64 players on pc and uptodate graphics...its going to be the best Battlefield yet i think.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Aastii said:


> PR is just amazing.
> 
> If you want a game when I've got my computer back give me a shout, I've got a couple of friends from the clan that are on about playing it (again), you are welcome to join us if you want



I might just do that... have to dig out my bf2 though and download all teh shizz lol


----------



## russb

What is Project Reality and yes i know it's a computer game.lol


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

russb said:


> What is Project Reality and yes i know it's a computer game.lol



It is a mod for BattleField 2. It is based on realism and there are a lot of tactics etc... required to play... from what i understand lol


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> What is Project Reality and yes i know it's a computer game.lol





Dropkickmurphys said:


> It is a mod for BattleField 2. It is based on realism and there are a lot of tactics etc... required to play... from what i understand lol



Exactly.

Basically, if you don't play as a team, if you don't work as a squad, if you don't listen to your superiors, if you don't have proper roles and tactics, you will lose, simple as. It is as close to real warfare as you can get at the moment I reckon, it is much better than Arma or Operation Flashpoint.

You can find out more about it and, if you have BF2, download it and try it here:

http://www.realitymod.com/


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> Cant wait for BF3,Jets & Prone are back...64 players on pc and uptodate graphics...its going to be the best Battlefield yet i think.



Unless they make it a console port, in which case I would completely lose faith in DICE. This game NEEDS to be like BF2 and BF2: MC; the same basic game but two completely different versions. Anything like BFBC2 will just piss off the PC community more.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

diduknowthat said:


> Unless they make it a console port, in which case I would completely lose faith in DICE. This game NEEDS to be like BF2 and BF2: MC; the same basic game but two completely different versions. Anything like BFBC2 will just piss off the PC community more.



Hopefully it won't be a console port. The main Battlefield series has always been PC based (although I could say the same about CoD at one point).

BFBC2 was not a bad game, if it was a console port (i dont know if it was) then it was far from a bad one. But again, people are saying that BFBC2 is a very different game to the main BF series


----------



## osnola

Aastii said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Basically, if you don't play as a team, if you don't work as a squad, if you don't listen to your superiors, if you don't have proper roles and tactics, you will lose, simple as. It is as close to real warfare as you can get at the moment I reckon, it is much better than Arma or Operation Flashpoint.
> 
> You can find out more about it and, if you have BF2, download it and try it here:
> 
> http://www.realitymod.com/



project reality is great. better than arma? yes. better than arma pr ? NO!


----------



## Aastii

osnola said:


> project reality is great. better than arma? yes. better than arma pr ? NO!



yes...

I know it is preference but I can't stand Arma, even with Arma pr


----------



## russb

Nev as you live up north you will not be able to get BF3 as they say it's to hard a game and you would not be up to it.Maybe Lego would be ok for you,hahaha.


----------



## JLuchinski

Some good news: http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/08/b...ayers-than-on-consoles-new-features-revealed/
and: http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/07/b...in-remastered-battlefield-2-maps-and-weapons/


----------



## diduknowthat

JLuchinski said:


> Some good news: http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/08/b...ayers-than-on-consoles-new-features-revealed/
> and: http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/07/b...in-remastered-battlefield-2-maps-and-weapons/



Hm only 4 multiplayer classes? What happened to the good old Assault, Medic, Special Forces, Recon, Engineer and Support classes we all loved?


----------



## diduknowthat

Scans of a recent article on BF3 I found online.

http://enterbf3.com/images/m1l.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m2l.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m3.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m4l.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m5.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m6.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m7l.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m8.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m9.jpg
http://enterbf3.com/images/m10l.jpg


----------



## Aastii

It looks like it will be great if you have a team that know what they are doing and will work as a team and take it seriously. I can't wait to see some videos of the new engine too, if it lives up to the hype given in the links, it should be amazing


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> It looks like it will be great if you have a team that know what they are doing and will work as a team and take it seriously. I can't wait to see some videos of the new engine too, if it lives up to the hype given in the links, it should be amazing



I just hope its nothing like Medal Of Honour,Its an okay ish game but i dont want BF3 to turn into it.

I might join a clan,Or even better create my own for BF3 when it comes out,It would be nice to have Mics and talk to each other with a plan of attack as it just makes the game more enjoyable.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I just hope its nothing like Medal Of Honour,Its an okay ish game but i dont want BF3 to turn into it.
> 
> I might join a clan,Or even better create my own for BF3 when it comes out,It would be nice to have Mics and talk to each other with a plan of attack as it just makes the game more enjoyable.



Well chances are, I know I'm getting it, I've got a couple of friends that do, I know a few from my clan are too, so, not saying sign up, but you are welcome to join us to have a proper game whenever you want, just throw me a pm closer to the time. Clan gaming is a hell of a lot better in my opinion than playing with a load of random public, for the banter and so you can have a proper game with people taking it a bit more seriously, but not to the point of the people that you see on abusing every man and his dog because his team isn't winning


----------



## ellanky

diduknowthat said:


> Hm only 4 multiplayer classes? What happened to the good old Assault, Medic, Special Forces, Recon, Engineer and Support classes we all loved?



Its sad to see those old classes wont make a come back


----------



## Troncoso

so battlefield 2...is it worth the buy? I like to go in succession. So I'd need to play it first.


----------



## diduknowthat

Troncoso said:


> so battlefield 2...is it worth the buy? I like to go in succession. So I'd need to play it first.



If you can get it for a decent price then definitely yes!

In other news, doesn't seem like commanders coming back either .


----------



## Troncoso

diduknowthat said:


> If you can get it for a decent price then definitely yes!
> 
> In other news, doesn't seem like commanders coming back either .



haha. The whole battlefield 2 collection is on steam for $20


----------



## JLuchinski

Is MOH really that bad? Everyone on here seems to dislike it. I really liked the beta multi-player and the videos for single player look cool.


----------



## linkin

MOH is a total waste of money, don't buy it. I preordered it on Steam for BF3 BETA access and nothing else (at least that's what I tell myself )

But yeah, multiplayer is alright, but the singleplayer is 5 hours on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## nathan32111

i personally enjoyed MOH alot
i just dont understand why people dont like it?

bf3 looks freakin sweet!


----------



## russb

I think MOH is a better game than Black Ops,at least you dont have spawn killing and hacks.Yes i do have both games and play them now and again.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> so battlefield 2...is it worth the buy? I like to go in succession. So I'd need to play it first.



Absolutely it is worth it, it is an awesome game, especially with, as mentioned before, PR 



diduknowthat said:


> If you can get it for a decent price then definitely yes!
> 
> In other news, doesn't seem like commanders coming back either .



I loved the old system with the commanders, much better than the BC2 way without  I guess you can sort of still do it, but you would just need a full team all together


----------



## Shane

Anyone in the UK pre-ordered it yet?

I was thinking of pre-ordering...Its £35 on gamestation... only £29.99 on Amazon.

I wonder how much it will be on Steam closer to the time?

Btw anyone heard "Battlefield 3 PC will handle 40 more players than on consoles. New features revealed."
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/08/b...ayers-than-on-consoles-new-features-revealed/


----------



## russb

I think you will find it more expensive on Steam as they charge more than anybody else.


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> I think you will find it more expensive on Steam as they charge more than anybody else.



Not always the case,Actually i have most of the games i do on steam because at the time they were cheaper than retail.

I like steam though,Dont have to worry about patches etc.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Not always the case,Actually i have most of the games i do on steam because at the time they were cheaper than retail.
> 
> I like steam though,Dont have to worry about patches etc.



You mean when they were on offer 

Rarely do steam have an items cheaper than elsewhere, unless it is on offer, and BF3 won't be on deal for months after release


----------



## russb

You tell him Aastii he dont listen to me,hahaha.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> You tell him Aastii he dont listen to me,hahaha.



It is just because he is used to you talking rubbish most of the time now...but we all still love you


----------



## Machin3

I hope there will be some kind of campaign in this game. I don't know why but I like it when there is a story in the game.


----------



## diduknowthat

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I hope there will be some kind of campaign in this game. I don't know why but I like it when there is a story in the game.



Campaign has been confirmed, so has a co-ep mode. Hopefully the campign won't be a COD style one, I'm so sick of run n gun + explosions + 1 vs a million single players.


----------



## linkin

The singleplayer campaign is probably because this is the first true battlefield on consoles. The multiplayer part alone I would be happy with, but singleplayer is an added bonus, Co-op is even better.


----------



## diduknowthat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SCWClN4Ic&feature=player_embedded

first gameplay video, it's legit.


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SCWClN4Ic&feature=player_embedded
> 
> first gameplay video, it's legit.



OMG  :good:


----------



## russb

Nev thats on my list with Homefront,something to look forward too.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Nev thats on my list with Homefront,something to look forward too.



I don't know which of the two I'm looking forward to most. Those and PR2, I can't wait for them. Waiting for first wage from my job and getting them on preorder


----------



## SslagleZ28

diduknowthat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SCWClN4Ic&feature=player_embedded
> 
> first gameplay video, it's legit.



Wow those graphics are insane.


----------



## ellanky

Even more excited now!


----------



## diduknowthat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkZp2c_vzNY&feature=player_embedded#at=32

here's some extended footage from the game play trailer. Graphics looks even more amazing!


----------



## Shane

The lighting and graphics in BF3 looks amazing,Although is it just me or just by looking at that trailer the games looks more like Medal Of Honour than a Battlefield game?


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> The lighting and graphics in BF3 looks amazing,Although is it just me or just by looking at that trailer the games looks more like Medal Of Honour than a Battlefield game?



From the latest trailer, no, I think it looks like it could be the best game DICE have done since BF2. imo, BC2 wasn't that good, and by fact, MOH was a complete fail. What I love about it is watch most other game trailers and it is all xbox or PS3. I was so giddy when the wasd keys came up


----------



## diduknowthat

Aastii said:


> From the latest trailer, no, I think it looks like it could be the best game DICE have done since BF2. imo, BC2 wasn't that good, and by fact, MOH was a complete fail. What I love about it is watch most other game trailers and it is all xbox or PS3. I was so giddy when the wasd keys came up



Well the lead platform is PC, so finally a game to show console players the TRUE awesomeness of DICE. This game will blow the Bad Company series away.


----------



## ellanky

Nevakonaza said:


> The lighting and graphics in BF3 looks amazing,Although is it just me or just by looking at that trailer the games looks more like Medal Of Honour than a Battlefield game?



Then again they're just showcasing the single player campaign


----------



## Aastii

diduknowthat said:


> Well the lead platform is PC, so finally a game to show console players the TRUE awesomeness of DICE. This game will play the Bad Company series away.



That is my point, the fact that it has PC as the main focus point makes me weak at the knees


----------



## diduknowthat

episode 2:

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-episode-2


----------



## Dystopia

Twist86 said:


> @Drop
> Well if they stick to the actual game it SHOULD easily be different. One thing I loved about BF2 is it forced people to listen to squad and work as a team. COD/BC2 you just run around like a retard and nade spam. COD would have more love if they limited the nade perks etc and allowed for 2-3 times larger maps. Lets not forget to fix the horrible spawn points too



you forgot the idiots running around rox (BC2) spam. I still love BC2 though


----------



## diduknowthat

episode 3:

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-episode-3


----------



## SuperDuperMe

i didnt like the new trailer, the graphics didnt look as good as they have in other episodes :/

still cant wait for the game though


----------



## Machin3

I got a closer look at one of the trailers today, and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't like seeing that the hud was too similar to Medal of Honor's hud. I mean its not exact but the overall style and color are the same and I think, only imo, that's a big turnoff for the game.


----------



## jd132

YA..idk if ill get it when it first comes out...maybe wait for price drop


----------



## diduknowthat

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I got a closer look at one of the trailers today, and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't like seeing that the hud was too similar to Medal of Honor's hud. I mean its not exact but the overall style and color are the same and I think, only imo, that's a big turnoff for the game.



You'll hopefully be able to change the color of it, as BF games are usually very customizable. But what about the style of it don't you like?


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> I got a closer look at one of the trailers today, and I'm not gonna lie, I didn't like seeing that the hud was too similar to Medal of Honor's hud. I mean its not exact but the overall style and color are the same and I think, only imo, that's a big turnoff for the game.



Both games were made by DICE though, so it isn't all that surprising that they are sticking to what they already have done. I don't mind it, but would change the compass. I would rather have it central and would rather have it as a proper compass. 

If you ever played project reality, like that where north was marked and was 0, east was 90, south 180, west 270 and NW, NE, SW, SE were in between at the mid points, and you had markers on there. I don't mind this clightly "futuristic" look, but of the 3 series (CoD, BF, MoH) BF was always the more realistic one, because it wasn't about running and gunning and 1-man-armying, if you worked as a team in squad-based combat, you always stood a much better chance of winning, and it is the little touches like the compass that make the difference to me


----------



## Machin3

diduknowthat said:


> You'll hopefully be able to change the color of it, as BF games are usually very customizable. But what about the style of it don't you like?



No its not that I don't like it, its just that I wished they changed it up for each game so its not all the same or similar.


----------



## diduknowthat

Aastii said:


> I don't mind this clightly "futuristic" look, but of the 3 series (CoD, BF, MoH) CoD was always the more realistic one, because it wasn't about running and gunning and 1-man-armying, if you worked as a team in squad-based combat, you always stood a much better chance of winning, and it is the little touches like the compass that make the difference to me



I hope you meant BF is the more realistic one...



Midnight_fox1 said:


> No its not that I don't like it, its just that I wished they changed it up for each game so its not all the same or similar.



Ah I see, well I never played MoH so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> Both games were made by DICE though, so it isn't all that surprising that they are sticking to what they already have done. I don't mind it, but would change the compass. I would rather have it central and would rather have it as a proper compass.
> 
> If you ever played project reality, like that where north was marked and was 0, east was 90, south 180, west 270 and NW, NE, SW, SE were in between at the mid points, and you had markers on there. I don't mind this clightly "futuristic" look, but of the 3 series (CoD, BF, MoH) CoD was always the more realistic one, because it wasn't about *running and gunning and 1-man-armying, if you worked as a team in squad-based combat,* you always stood a much better chance of winning, and it is the little touches like the compass that make the difference to me



But...that is what you do in CoD, run and gun. BO, anyway. BC2 on the other hand, there is no such thing as running gunning...you try that and it turns into running and dying


----------



## Shane

Was just looking over the Weapons & vehicles that they say will be in BF3 here...
http://bf3blog.com/2011/01/bf3-weapons-and-bf3-vehicles-pages-online/

Is it me or are all of those weapons already in BC2?....
Id love to see an AK-47 or Kalashnikov in there.

However on the chopper page that Kamrov KA-60 chopper looks like it will be handy for transporting teammates around,I loved doing that in Warrock.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Was just looking over the Weapons & vehicles that they say will be in BF3 here...
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/01/bf3-weapons-and-bf3-vehicles-pages-online/
> 
> Is it me or are all of those weapons already in BC2?....
> *Id love to see an AK-47 or Kalashnikov in there*.
> 
> However on the chopper page that Kamrov KA-60 chopper looks like it will be handy for transporting teammates around,I loved doing that in Warrock.



Same thing 

And it isn't all that surprising there aren't any new weapons, after all it is a modern warfare game, and weapons haven't changed a whole lot since BC2


----------



## Shane

Yeah but come on,Theres way way more weapons out there than what they have put on that list so far,Maybe they will shock us and there will be alot of newer/diffrent weapons in the final game...i hope so.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

had alook at trhe site with the weps etc, were are the jets?? i thought we were getting jets...i want jets :/


----------



## Shane

I dont think theyre gonna tell us what exactly we will see in the game until it comes out :/
I hope theres jets,I REALLY REALLY hope the controls for them are not like BF2 though i could never fly the damn thing.


----------



## Dystopia

Lol, every single gun is from BC2 

I want someone to make a futuristic warfare game, that is just like the BF games. Crysis does NOT count.


----------



## Aastii

31!m!n80r said:


> But...that is what you do in CoD, run and gun. BO, anyway. BC2 on the other hand, there is no such thing as running gunning...you try that and it turns into running and dying



I meant BF lol, you try running and gunning in any BF game and see how far it gets you...

For the weapons thing, it is all guesswork on that link, and they don't seem to have anything to back it up either...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

do you think the jets will deifnastely make an appearence, i read on their site today that they would but then again they did promise us bf 1943, that never turned up :/ 

i think i shall remain pessimistic untill release


----------



## Machin3

mikeb2817 said:


> do you think the jets will deifnastely make an appearence, i read on their site today that they would but then again they did promise us bf 1943, that never turned up :/
> 
> i think i shall remain pessimistic untill release



There should be jest in the game because I remember reading that its going to have jets. It would be disappointing if they didn't have them.


----------



## diduknowthat

full 12 minute combined trailer:

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/blog/bf3-12-minutes-of-gameplay


----------



## SuperDuperMe

yeah i saw jets in one of the trailers and they look really good, its like abrief 2 seconds, but if its actual gameplay footage it looks sweet


----------



## NyxCharon

wow. This is going to be a amazing game.


----------



## russb

I get my pre-ordered copy from Amazon between Nov 7th and 9th,long wait 
hope it's not going to be a big disappointment like BLOPS was.


----------



## linkin

russb said:


> I get my pre-ordered copy from Amazon between Nov 7th and 9th,long wait
> hope it's not going to be a big disappointment like BLOPS was.



I made the mistake of pre-ordering MoH and Crysis 2. That's two lots of $70 I've forked out for games I don't want to play anymore. I'm not taking any chances this time. I'll wait at least a week after release before I even think about buying it.

If it has regenerating health in MP, it can go die in a fire. We can thank CoD for that lovely feature


----------



## salvage-this

This looks so good.  Maybe I'll finally update my video card for this one.


----------



## russb

I had pre-ordered Homefront and then cancelled when i saw Steam was dealing with it,i'm glad i did.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

its actually really good, when it works :/

the fps issue has been resolved, but the servers (on my comp anyway) seize up and everyone run into walls and just stays there and im left ona map on my own 

if they fix it ill play it again 

but like i said when it works it is pretty good


----------



## Bacon

Got bored and made this:








Anyone hear anything new about this awesome game?


----------



## linkin

Nothing yet. Still waiting. Hasn't been any news in over a month since the full 12 minute trailer was released.


----------



## russb

How do you know it's an awesome game as you put after watching only 12 minutes of the trailer.You people make me laugh (with statements like that)which is a good thing as i need cheering up.How many people said what an
awesome game MW2 and Homefront were and now look at them,hardly anybody plays them.I'm sorry no disrespect intended it's just that i'm in such a shit mood i thought i would have a moan.


----------



## Pocket

russb said:


> How do you know it's an awesome game as you put after watching only 12 minutes of the trailer.You people make me laugh (with statements like that)which is a good thing as i need cheering up.How many people said what an
> awesome game MW2 and Homefront were and now look at them,hardly anybody plays them.I'm sorry no disrespect intended it's just that i'm in such a shit mood i thought i would have a moan.



People who played the real battlefield games (PC Exclusive versions), know how epic they are. Knowing that BF3 is a sequel to BF2, with PC as it's lead platform, and 5 years in the making with a new engine written from scratch specifically for this game...

It's kinda a given it's going to be amazing.* A lot* of people have been waiting for this game since 2005, and we doubt it will disappoint anyone.


----------



## Aastii

Pocket said:


> People who played the real battlefield games (PC Exclusive versions), know how epic they are. Knowing that BF3 is a sequel to BF2, with PC as it's lead platform, and 5 years in the making with a new engine written from scratch specifically for this game...
> 
> It's kinda a given it's going to be amazing.* A lot* of people have been waiting for this game since 2005, and we doubt it will disappoint anyone.



You are right, BF2 was an outstanding game, and that is a huge understatement. That doesn't mean BF3 will be, and if anything, going by the recent trend of FPS games, it won't be, and going by the recent trend of DICE, it won't be. Look at the new MOH when DICE got a hold of multiplayer, and then compare it to your older ones.

That main positive here is, as you say, it is designed for PC, and then ported to consoles, the way it should be. Get the best quality on all, rather than good quality for some, and awful for the rest.

And since when has an engine made a game good? It can provide the features, but those are only as good as the programmer implementing them.


----------



## Pocket

Aastii said:


> You are right, BF2 was an outstanding game, and that is a huge understatement. That doesn't mean BF3 will be, and if anything, going by the recent trend of FPS games, it won't be, and going by the recent trend of DICE, it won't be. Look at the new MOH when DICE got a hold of multiplayer, and then compare it to your older ones.
> 
> That main positive here is, as you say, it is designed for PC, and then ported to consoles, the way it should be. Get the best quality on all, rather than good quality for some, and awful for the rest.
> 
> And since when has an engine made a game good? It can provide the features, but those are only as good as the programmer implementing them.



I'm trying to be optimistic here .

An engine built from scratch is good because it means they won't have to compromise on the features they want. Another plus is that they already had a test run with the earlier versions of the frostbite engine. Re-writing it from scratch, specifically for BF3 with PC as lead platform is only going to lead to good things.

IIRC, they started work on BF3 not too long after BF2 was released(2006/2007). Since they wouldn't have even had an engine at this point, it gives me hope that the base concept and gameplay of BF3 will stay true to the BF series as development started before the Call of Duty got big enough to influence every game and saturate the FPS market with what we have today.

Plus, I have yet to be disappointed with a Battlefield game in the PC series.


----------



## Pocket

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXaFw7aC9GE

Short Version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJPkTkH-O-M

More info and whatnot. The particle lighting at 0:43 in the short version makes me go crazy. (5:06~ in the full version)


----------



## russb

They were fantastics vids thank you.I have had my order with Amazon since 
 March and i know i still have a long wait but with what i have just seen and heard roll on Nov.


----------



## linkin

[YT]PXaFw7aC9GE[/YT]

I'm sold. Pre-ordering the moment it's on steam


----------



## Aastii

It is incredible how good this looks. They are putting their necks on the line a little though, if all the hype isn't worth it, they have dug themselves a huge hole to try and get out of


----------



## mihir

Will this game be released in 3D???
Getting this game would be really expensive me.
GPU+Game+Monitor+Mouse. 
Also the above upgrade would be completely worth if the Batman Arkham City turns out to be awesome.
But Arkham City will be based on unreal engine 3,it would have been killer if they had a new engine for it.


----------



## Aastii

I should think it would have 3D, but honestly, I reckon you would be hard pressed to run it in 3D at high settings with current hardware, unless the engine has been optimised by god himself


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> I should think it would have 3D, but honestly, I reckon you would be hard pressed to run it in 3D at high settings with current hardware, unless the engine has been optimised by god himself





mihir said:


> Getting this game would be really expensive me.
> *GPU+Game+Monitor+Mouse.
> *





Only my GPU would be a set-back,my CPU is awesome on stock itself,and I don't think @3.84 it would have any problem,my memory is ample.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Only my GPU would be a set-back,my CPU is awesome on stock itself,and I don't think @3.84 it would have any problem,my memory is ample.



I don't mean your current hardware, I mean current hardware as a whole. To get that sort of detail and those effects and maintain 120fps, I can't see it happening yet


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> I don't mean your current hardware, I mean current hardware as a whole. To get that sort of detail and those effects and maintain 120fps, I can't see it happening yet



Oh Right.
If they get it optimized to use 8 Cores then Zambezi would kick Butt. 
Which I don't see happening.


----------



## Aastii

If they enable Physx, which I don't think will happen because of them not mentioning it at all so far, that would be insane with the physics and the amount of particles they could have for the explosions. If not, they will have to make it heavily multithreaded and extremely well optimised to have the CPU able to process all of that damage, and all of the rest of the stuff going on too.

I want there to be realistic balistics too, which there isn't, as we have seen from the gameplay videos. Hopefully it will be fully implemented, or they will release dev tools and someone makes a realism mod (looks at BSS and crosses fingers )


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> If they enable Physx, which I don't think will happen because of them not mentioning it at all so far, *that would be insane with the physics and the amount of particles they could have for the explosions.* If not, they will have to make it heavily multithreaded and extremely well optimised to have the CPU able to process all of that damage, and all of the rest of the stuff going on too.



Mmm Tasty that would be.

I hope I like this game since I think I have out grown FPS. 
I hope there is something different about the gameplay,because most of the FPS games I just borrow checkout the graphics and detailing and complete a mission and then just uninstall. 


:gun:
I have never used this smiley.


----------



## Aastii

I think the reason for that is that they are all the same. The only thing that differs is graphics and sounds. They are all arcadey, on small maps, with unrealistic weapons, sounds, gameplay, everything.

Now the guns aren't realistic here, nor are the sounds, but the scale, if they make it like BF2 size wise, will be, and with that and the squad based gameplay, if you play with some people who take it seriously, it will make those unrealistic elements moot. That was what made it so fun for me in the first place, the fact that BF2 was squad and team based, where as CoD is just get on and do it yourself. The only time it isn't like that is during matches, which are the most fun and enjoyable games I've had


----------



## Manakore

BF3 > Most war shooters > Viva Piniata > CoD


----------



## Aastii

Manakore said:


> BF3 > Most war shooters > Little Big Planet > Viva Piniata > Hello Kitty Online > CoD



Fixed


----------



## Manakore

Aastii said:


> Fixed



Haha very nice sir


----------



## diduknowthat

Brace yourselves for this video.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/06/06/e3-2011-battlefield-3-tank-gameplay


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> Brace yourselves for this video.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/06/06/e3-2011-battlefield-3-tank-gameplay



The level of detail in this game looks amazing from the vids,I cant wait!


----------



## diduknowthat

Here's a multiplayer preview

http://blackboard.tufts.edu/webapps/portal/frameset.jsp


----------



## linkin

New gameplay video released:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> New gameplay video released:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A



Isn't that same one I posted 2 posts ago?

And also, if you need convincing the FB2 engine is amazing...

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/videos/frostbite2-trailer


----------



## russb

I have just received email from Amazon that BF3 have put forward their game
 release date.I dont know what date it will be but Amazon will dispatch my 
 game October 31st so allow three days postage the date for release could 
 be October 28th maybe.


----------



## Aastii

Order confirmed with Game, time to get all excited


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> I have just received email from Amazon that BF3 have put forward their game
> release date.I dont know what date it will be but Amazon will dispatch my
> game October 31st so allow three days postage the date for release could
> be October 28th maybe.



Got mine too,Cant wait!


----------



## linkin

I'm sick of all this bollocks with exclusive pre-order and vendor-specific DLC, the game hasn't even released, why not just put it in the game and work on some actual DLC after the game releases, not disc locked content :gun:

I hope the beta comes out soon, that will either make or break my decision to buy this game...


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> I'm sick of all this bollocks with exclusive pre-order and vendor-specific DLC, the game hasn't even released, why not just put it in the game and work on some actual DLC after the game releases, not disc locked content :gun:
> 
> I hope the beta comes out soon, that will either make or break my decision to buy this game...



Beta is coming out September.


----------



## linkin

diduknowthat said:


> Beta is coming out September.



I was told October but September is closer, so that's good. I hope it's up for pre-order on Steam by that point...


----------



## mihir

Aren't pre-orders expensive??


And Like the new avatar since your last avatar was also kept by many other members so it was getting pretty common.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Aren't pre-orders expensive??
> 
> 
> And Like the new avatar since your last avatar was also kept by many other members so it was getting pretty common.



No, most of the time you will actually save money.

With BF3, I perordered it for £30, RRP £45, so you are going to be able to get it at release, without the extras, for ~£40-£45, so a good third extra. Companies want your custom, and so will cut their profit per item if it means they will sell more. IS the same with every preorder, at least over here it is


----------



## mihir

Battlefield 3 is GBP14 here 

http://store.origin.com/store/easa/en_IN/pd/productID.224766400/sac.true

It is way cheaper over here.
Atleast one thing that is cheap over here.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> Battlefield 3 is GBP14 here
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/easa/en_IN/pd/productID.224766400/sac.true
> 
> It is way cheaper over here.
> Atleast one thing that is cheap over here.



I know of a company that buy games from other countries and then sell them over here much cheaper. There are quite a few that do it, but few are legit and will sell banned keys or ones already in use, however the ones I know of are 100% legit. May look there for if they have BF3 on preorder as the change in date of release puts it just after my cards expiry date, so my preorder is currently off


----------



## mihir

So I don't get it since,it is direct download so why can't you buy from the site I posted and then download it.
Do they have country restriction or something.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> So I don't get it since,it is direct download so why can't you buy from the site I posted and then download it.
> Do they have country restriction or something.



That takes me to the UK site, so I assume so. Could probably proxy it, but I should have thought they would be a little more sophisticated than that, and if found, I am sure it would probably result in my account being banned, which would be fair as it more than likely breaks the EULA


----------



## mihir

So you are saying I cannot buy a game and then bring it in your country??

So would they be charging Customs(Or whatever you call it there)

Or they have some different rules about internet purchases.


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> So you are saying I cannot buy a game and then bring it in your country??
> 
> So would they be charging Customs(Or whatever you call it there)
> 
> Or they have some different rules about internet purchases.



No, I can import games and I could get someone from another country to buy the game for me, I could even go to another country and bring the game back, but I should think using a proxy or similar from this country to get the game cheaper probably wouldn't be allowed under EA EULA.

I got BFBC2 from Australia and it says not to be sold or used outside of Aus, but they have never caught on where I got it from


----------



## linkin

EULA's ain't law buddy 

I totally forgot about BC2. Still working fine online? I'd assume they don't care where you buy it as long as it's a legit copy. EULA's are just to cover their arses I suppose.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> EULA's ain't law buddy
> 
> I totally forgot about BC2. Still working fine online? I'd assume they don't care where you buy it as long as it's a legit copy. EULA's are just to cover their arses I suppose.



I know it isn't law, but I would rather not spend £15 to have EA take the game off me and have me spend another £35-40, when I could just spend £30 in the first place and have it work perfectly

Yes BC2 still works fine


----------



## Shane

I wonder why dice has not officially released the "System Requirements" for this game yet. 

I’m thinking of getting another 4 GB of ram, But I doubt BF3 will have a 64bit mode though anyway, If so 4GB should be enough.


----------



## Sdot

Im not sure if i should get my battlefield on pc, xbox, or ps3. From what i have noticed, joining multiplayer matches are easier on consoles than on the pc. when i play pc games and i join a server the server usually has some weird mod on it. 

Although its probably going to look fantastic on my pc.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Shane

Sdot said:


> Im not sure if i should get my battlefield on pc, xbox, or ps3. From what i have noticed, joining multiplayer matches are easier on consoles than on the pc. when i play pc games and i join a server the server usually has some weird mod on it.
> 
> Although its probably going to look fantastic on my pc.
> Any suggestions?




If you have a decent enough spec of pc then i would get it for PC as they are focusing more on the PC version and it wil be allot better.



> DICE has some very welcome words for PC gamers that are Battlefield franchise fans. The upcoming Battlefield 3 for the PC will not be a watered down console port, but will instead be the best and most robust version of Battlefield 3 that takes advantage of the special and unique nature of the PC platform.
> 
> While Battlefield 3 will be released on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, the PC version will be the one to buy if you want the best version of the title. While the developer didn’t go into specifics, the surprising sales of Battlefield Bad Company 2 on the PC platform, along with the continued support of PC Battlefield players that are still playing the older Battlefield titles, could have had a significant impact on DICE’s decisions surrounding the PC version of Battlefield 3.


----------



## diduknowthat

Sdot said:


> Im not sure if i should get my battlefield on pc, xbox, or ps3. From what i have noticed, joining multiplayer matches are easier on consoles than on the pc. when i play pc games and i join a server the server usually has some weird mod on it.
> 
> Although its probably going to look fantastic on my pc.
> Any suggestions?



PC version is going to have better graphics and 64 player multiplexer support (vs 24 players for console. You should totally try to get the PC version if your computer can handle it.


----------



## Sdot

Nevakonaza said:


> If you have a decent enough spec of pc then i would get it for PC as they are focusing more on the PC version and it wil be allot better.



I have an I7 920, 4850X2, 6 gigs of ram, etc. I built this in 2009. Do you think this will be good enough or do I need to make improvements?

I think I want to do a nice triple monitor setup to play this game, also I want to try to play it with those new razor hydras cause it looks fun. What do you think?


----------



## Shane

Your system will be able to handle it fine,Although id recommend upgrading the graphics card if you can afford it for some DX11.


----------



## Sdot

Nevakonaza said:


> Your system will be able to handle it fine,Although id recommend upgrading the graphics card if you can afford it for some DX11.



Oh okay, which card do you suggest, one of those eyefinity ones so I can do the triple monitor easier? Also what do you think of the razor hydras?


----------



## mihir

Sdot said:


> Oh okay, which card do you suggest, one of those eyefinity ones so I can do the triple monitor easier? Also what do you think of the razor hydras?



First your PSU model/specs and Brand and then a suggestion on GPU,although with your current config I would say no need to get a GPU now you can easily wait till the next GPU series.


----------



## Sdot

mihir said:


> First your PSU model/specs and Brand and then a suggestion on GPU,although with your current config I would say no need to get a GPU now you can easily wait till the next GPU series.



put my stuff in my signature


----------



## salvage-this

IMHO the 4950x2 probably still kicks the crap out of games.  DX11 is nice to have but Not worth the upgrade if you have a GPU like that.


----------



## Aastii

I agree completely, there is absolutely no reason to upgrade anything. If it turns out the game needs higher specs, then go for it, but I wouldn't get it now, I would wait, firstly to be certain you actually need it, and secondly because prices will have probably dropped by that time


----------



## Sdot

Aastii said:


> I agree completely, there is absolutely no reason to upgrade anything. If it turns out the game needs higher specs, then go for it, but I wouldn't get it now, I would wait, firstly to be certain you actually need it, and secondly because prices will have probably dropped by that time



alright thank you, oh and did you see what i said about the razer hydras? I just wanted you guys opinion on it.


----------



## Aastii

Sdot said:


> alright thank you, oh and did you see what i said about the razer hydras? I just wanted you guys opinion on it.



absolutely pointless 

You would be at a huge disadvantage in games. It may add to immersion, but try playing against people with a mouse and keyboard when you have a wiimote. That is what it would be like. You won't be able to turn as fast, you won't be able to aim as precisely, buttons won't feel as natural as wasd and mouse does. you are at a disadvantage if you play FPS games on PC with a gamepad, that controller would make it a hell of a lot worse than that

The only gadget I would ever recommend for FPS gaming is TrackIR, though it is only any use if they implement it into the game, and if you are able to move your FOV independent to your movement. Basically, if you can turn your head but not your body in game, it would be worth it

http://www.naturalpoint.com/trackir/


----------



## salvage-this

Not worth it.  You will be at a disadvantage in PC gaming against the mouse and keyboard.

EDIT: Aastii beat me to it


----------



## Sdot

Aastii said:


> absolutely pointless
> 
> You would be at a huge disadvantage in games. It may add to immersion, but try playing against people with a mouse and keyboard when you have a wiimote. That is what it would be like. You won't be able to turn as fast, you won't be able to aim as precisely, buttons won't feel as natural as wasd and mouse does. you are at a disadvantage if you play FPS games on PC with a gamepad, that controller would make it a hell of a lot worse than that
> 
> The only gadget I would ever recommend for FPS gaming is TrackIR, though it is only any use if they implement it into the game, and if you are able to move your FOV independent to your movement. Basically, if you can turn your head but not your body in game, it would be worth it
> 
> http://www.naturalpoint.com/trackir/



yeah your right, thank you for your input.


----------



## NyxCharon

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...nnotation_875820&feature=iv#p/u/1/0djf23itXAA

Guy list recommenced specs in the description, no idea if it's accurate though.


----------



## mihir

NyxCharon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user...nnotation_875820&feature=iv#p/u/1/0djf23itXAA
> 
> Guy list recommenced specs in the description, no idea if it's accurate though.



Those specs are not official,they are based on his personal experience with computers.
He has written Predicted Specs.

But anyways his recommended specs are way to high.



> BF3 Alpha is an easy 9/10 for me. I HIGHLY recommend you preorder the full game.
> 
> WILL YOUR GAMING PC RUN BATTLEFIELD 3?!
> Predicted System Requirements (Based on Tests):
> Quad Core Processor (min Dual Core 2.0Ghz)
> 4GB Ram (min 2 GB)
> GTX460 or HD6850 (min 512MB GFX Memory)
> 
> With the recommended System you WILL get 60fps at 1280x720 and around 30fps at 1920x1080p.
> As a reference the Alpha plays at the same sorts of frames as Crysis 2 does in dx9. Frame rates are ~10 less than in Bad Company 2 on average.
> REMEMBER THIS IS THE ALPHA THE FULL GAME WILL HAVE BETTER GRAPHICS AND BE BETTER OPTIMISED.
> 
> Recommended Gaming PC Build: i7 950, 6GB RAM, gtx560ti (will get ~40-50fps max settings 1080p [predicted]).
> 
> *Do not quote me, I am only making suggestions from my experience*


----------



## russb

Is that right 60fps at 1280x720 and around 30fps at 1920x1080p so if i set my res lower i get better fps.


----------



## NyxCharon

mihir said:


> Those specs are not official,they are based on his personal experience with computers.
> He has written Predicted Specs.
> 
> But anyways his recommended specs are way to high.



Yeah, i figured as much, but there a decent guideline to follow for now. And yea, i agree, the recommended are way to high to be right. Luckily, i fall somewhere in between, so i _should _be good to go. :good:


----------



## Shane

I cant believe the amount of people sharing info and screenshots/Vids on BF3 Alpha....did they forget we are bound by NDA. :/


----------



## linkin

You got to play?  spill the beans


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> You got to play?  spill the beans



Yup ive played a few times,Thats all im saying.


----------



## mrjack

Here's a bunch of videos I found of the BF3 alpha.


----------



## mihir

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant believe the amount of people sharing info and screenshots/Vids on BF3 Alpha....did they forget we are bound by NDA. :/



NDA 

Does D stand for Disclosure or something.

And how did you manage to play it???  :good:


PS: If you don't tell us and if I get a job with NVIDIA you ain't getting news on it either. 
   JK JK.


----------



## NyxCharon

mihir said:


> NDA
> 
> Does D stand for Disclosure or something.
> 
> And how did you manage to play it???  :good:
> 
> 
> PS: If you don't tell us and if I get a job with NVIDIA you ain't getting news on it either.
> JK JK.



Non-Disclosure Agreement. 
Also, anyone can go to their site and register for the alpha. Though they screen you, so not many people get in. Something to do with EA games/rank i think. (or so i've heard)


----------



## Sdot

where is the best place to preorder it from, or does it not matter


----------



## PohTayToez

This is the first time I've looked forward to a war game since Modern Warfare 2... I'll definitely be getting it but for XBox (Boo! Hiss! ...I know).  There are two things I'm really looking forward to in this game:

1. Cover fire - first game I've seen with realistic dirt/debris from bullet impacts making cover fire finally a feasible tactic.  Apparently they also added a suppression fire mechanic to LMGs that adds camera shake and visual distortion (sort of like flashbang effect in most games)  to those being shot at.  

2.  Fighter jets.  *FIGHTER JETS.*


----------



## diduknowthat

Wooo just got access to the closed alpha! Gonna download it tonight .


----------



## Gooberman

Lucky


----------



## PohTayToez

Still waiting/hoping to get mine.  I hope I didn't suffer through playing Medal of Honor for nothing...


----------



## mrjack

PohTayToez said:


> Still waiting/hoping to get mine.  I hope I didn't suffer through playing Medal of Honor for nothing...



I've heard that those who bought Medal Of Honor Limited Edition (aka Tier 1) will get access to the closed beta, which should start at some point in August. The rest of us will have to wait for the open beta.


----------



## diduknowthat

PohTayToez said:


> Still waiting/hoping to get mine.  I hope I didn't suffer through playing Medal of Honor for nothing...



MoH gets you closed beta, not alpha. You have to sign up for the BF3 news letter if you want a chance of getting into alpha.


----------



## linkin

diduknowthat said:


> MoH gets you closed beta, not alpha. You have to sign up for the BF3 news letter if you want a chance of getting into alpha.



Yeah. I'll be in the Beta, no luck from the Alpha though... better keep trying


----------



## NyxCharon

Can you invite people once the beta starts?
If so.....


----------



## jonnyp11

would say me too, but my computer would blow up.


----------



## diduknowthat

Nope you can't, sorry guys.


----------



## Bananapie

linkin said:


> If it has regenerating health in MP, it can go die in a fire. We can thank CoD for that lovely feature



I agree. I absolutely love dominating some guy, just for him to hide behind a wall or something to go back to 100% health and come out and kill me... Absolutely retarded.


----------



## NyxCharon

diduknowthat said:


> Nope you can't, sorry guys.




I am dissapoint.


----------



## russb

Sdot said:


> where is the best place to preorder it from, or does it not matter



I pre-ordered mine from Amazon never had any bother with them,dont use Steam because knowing them it will be dearer.


----------



## Masterfulks

I would love to see games get away from this regen health thing, or at least make it take 10x as long as it does. They could offer it as part of a hardcore mode at least.

It would be cool to see it where if you get shot in the let you couldn't run as fast, or if you took one to the arm your aim wasn't as steady.


----------



## Aastii

Masterfulks said:


> I would love to see games get away from this regen health thing, or at least make it take 10x as long as it does. They could offer it as part of a hardcore mode at least.
> 
> It would be cool to see it where if you get shot in the let you couldn't run as fast, or if you took one to the arm your aim wasn't as steady.



Go and play a proper FPs rather than an arcade one then. None of the crap in ArmA or Operation Flashpoint. You take a leg shot, you run more slowly, you get shot again in the legs, you can't stand up (on ArmA 2 at least), so you have to prone around. You can get healed by a medic, but you don't wipe the blood of your face and then magically become a-ok


----------



## Bananapie

Absolutely can't wait to pick this game up. Need to pick up a new graphics card though, as the one on my mobo won't do the job for what I want to see.


----------



## mihir

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/871481-battlefield-3-pre-order-details-revealed


----------



## FatManSam

Just wondering, how much different graphics wise is this game? Are they using the same engine? Just curious because my graphics card is now listed in Custom PC as a 'budget card'


----------



## mihir

FatManSam said:


> Just wondering, how much different graphics wise is this game? Are they using the same engine? Just curious because my graphics card is now listed in Custom PC as a 'budget card'



It will be using a new game engine.
FrostBite 2.0
And your HD5850 is fine for now.
And as for Battlefield 3 you HD5850 won't max out at Full HD.
But it will play the game


----------



## linkin

Went to EB Games and preordered my copy... limited edition, physical warfare pack and back to karkand.


----------



## mihir

How much did it cost you?


----------



## linkin

$10 for the preorder, $88 when I pick it up on release day. It's limited edition so I probably get a bunch of goodies with it. Apparently it won't be on steam until after release, or not at all, and EA games are always overpriced on release in AUS, so I thought, screw it, origin sucks and it's not on steam, might as well buy a retail one.


----------



## mihir

linkin said:


> $10 for the preorder, $88 when I pick it up on release day. It's limited edition so I probably get a bunch of goodies with it. Apparently it won't be on steam until after release, or not at all, and EA games are always overpriced on release in AUS, so I thought, screw it, origin sucks and it's not on steam, might as well buy a retail one.



$98 

It costs 21.2349 AUD on Origin in India  
And 31.8716 AUD this for the limited edition   

Still not even with US based on the hardware prices.


----------



## linkin

Australia is one of the most expensive places to live.

Remember that 2560mb gtx570 that would cost $450 to import? They have them here now, for $455 + shipping.


----------



## Okedokey

linkin said:


> Australia is one of the most expensive places to live.
> 
> Remember that 2560mb gtx570 that would cost $450 to import? They have them here now, for $455 + shipping.



Thats because we have jobs


----------



## linkin

If it hasn't been posted already, check this out:

http://www.slideshare.net/DICEStudio/directx-11-rendering-in-battlefield-3

Gives me hope for DX11 and FINALLY ditching DX9 entirely for PC games.


----------



## jonnyp11

not that i know, but this is better to me 

http://www.enterbf3.com/


----------



## Sdot

will my 4850 x2 max bf3 or do i need a new card asap?


----------



## linkin

I'd be waiting until after launch to have that question answered.


----------



## mihir

Sdot said:


> will my 4850 x2 max bf3 or do i need a new card asap?



http://www.computerforum.com/190688-battlefield-3-thread-15.html

I some how I knew I Have had this conversation before.


----------



## Sdot

mihir said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/190688-battlefield-3-thread-15.html
> 
> I some how I knew I Have had this conversation before.



oh yeah i forgot, had to re-read it. that aastii guy said just wait to see how it plays so imma do that.


----------



## Aastii

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/jrk3o/eas_origin_is_creepy_and_watches_you_sleep/

From the BF3 EULA



> You agree that EA may collect, use, store and transmit technical and related information that identifies your computer (including the Internet Protocol Address), operating system, Application usage (including but not limited to successful installation and/or removal), software, software usage and peripheral hardware, that may be gathered periodically to facilitate the provision of software updates, dynamically served content, product support and other services to you, including online services. EA may also use this information combined with personal information for marketing purposes and to improve our products and services. We may also share that data with our third party service providers in a form that does not personally identify you. IF YOU DO NOT WANT EA TO COLLECT, USE, STORE, TRANSMIT OR DISPLAY THE DATA DESCRIBED IN THIS SECTION, PLEASE DO NOT INSTALL OR USE THE APPLICATION.



I don't see the big problem, but people are finding it to be a reason not to buy the game


----------



## mihir

> personal information for marketing purposes. We may also share that data with our third party service


This is the part which I do not like.
Anyways I do not give a cr*p about EULA.

@Sdot Your 4850 x2 is fine for now.And please try out the game on it before you upgrade.Requirements do not give the best idea of how the game would perform on a computer, until and unless you actually play it.I am using my GTX 275 on a Full HD screen and playing games like BFBC2 Max resolution and medium detail without any problem,and at a pretty nice frame-rate.


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/jrk3o/eas_origin_is_creepy_and_watches_you_sleep/
> 
> From the BF3 EULA
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the big problem, but people are finding it to be a reason not to buy the game



Because it is none of their fckin business whats on your computer.


----------



## Dystopia

Too bad this won't run on my C2D 2.4Ghz, 4GB ram, and 9400M laptop


----------



## Okedokey

My honest opinion is, this game will drive sandy/ivy / bd sales, as anything less is going to struggle i think.


----------



## Aastii

Dystopia said:


> Because it is none of their fckin business whats on your computer.



People play WoW even though it scans your entire system for what is open and don't complain about it. Unless you say they can contact you, they can't, so where is the big problem? Unless you have something to hide, who cares



bigfellla said:


> My honest opinion is, this game will drive sandy/ivy / bd sales, as anything less is going to struggle i think.



I doubt it, DICE and EA would lose out way too much by cutting off a massive section of the market. Very, very, very few people have a Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer chip, where as the majority of gamers have either a Core2, Nehalem, Athlon II or Phenom II system, and even less of those people will build an entire new system just for one game.

I see no reason why this game, which must also be compatible to outdated console technologies, will require so much power that it will jump entire generations. No game out now needs an i5/7 to run or even struggles without one, and there is 0 reason to believe why this game wouldn't run well on the "average" technology being used


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> People play WoW even though it scans your entire system for what is open and don't complain about it. Unless you say they can contact you, they can't, so where is the big problem? Unless you have something to hide, who cares
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it, DICE and EA would lose out way too much by cutting off a massive section of the market. Very, very, very few people have a Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer chip, where as the majority of gamers have either a Core2, Nehalem, Athlon II or Phenom II system, and even less of those people will build an entire new system just for one game.
> 
> I see no reason why this game, which must also be compatible to outdated console technologies, will require so much power that it will jump entire generations. No game out now needs an i5/7 to run or even struggles without one, and there is 0 reason to believe why this game wouldn't run well on the "average" technology being used



Well they ditched windows xp so who knows.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> Well they ditched windows xp so who knows.



That is because they went DX10/11 only. You are talking about them finally moving to the sort of technology that was out when ATI 3xxx, Nvidia 8xxx, C2D and Phenom/Athlon were out. It isn't some amazing new thing or technology, and it isn't the first game that doesn't have XP compatibility


----------



## wellhellothere

Aastii said:


> Unless you have something to hide, who cares



It's not as simple as that though. I have nothing to hide in my house, but i wouldn't want some representative of a corporation snooping around my house. It's a privacy thing.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

They could take the pcitures of me off my hdd and pin me up...i wouldnt care at the end of the day i would have battlefield 3, none of this is going to stop me from buying the game.

I dont care what they have access to i have no money in my bank and nothing illicit so am cool with the eula.


----------



## Okedokey

Aastii said:


> That is because they went DX10/11 only.



As you would probably agree mate, , several games have been xp exluded before, but the real reason for this move is that they only have to develop for non-legacy, and a fairly constrained set of hardware types. Also the CPU, GPU interface is much more efficient. The alternative is Crysis, which was never going to be pretty from a coding perspective having to cover dx9 console type rubbish.  



Aastii said:


> I doubt it, DICE and EA would lose out way too much by cutting off a massive section of the market. Very, very, very few people have a Sandy Bridge or Bulldozer chip, where as the majority of gamers have either a Core2, Nehalem, Athlon II or Phenom II system, and even less of those people will build an entire new system just for one game.



They said as much in their slides (slide 6 http://www.slideshare.net/DICEStudio/directx-11-rendering-in-battlefield-3).  Plus although Frostbite 2 engine is optimised, it is going to be an extremely CPU intensive game.  Thus, i think many people will, and probbaly have, upgraded for this game.  It happens all the time.  Crysis is the case in point.  Had there been technology that 'could' power it to max then, people woud've bought it.  I would've.


----------



## mihir

Would this game be more CPU intensive like its predecessor?


----------



## wellhellothere

I'm holding off from buying anything until i've seen how it plays. After the first week or two of release, there shouuld be a benchmark for what you need to run it on max... then its shopping spree time


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://www.gamersspot.com/?controller=news&op=view-news&news_id=96557

Just thought everyone should have a ganders, its goo dnews for you people with amazing machines haha


----------



## wellhellothere

Good news! Although i doubt i'll actually switch to Ultra High until next year, maybe longer...

Not too sure about this: 



> Another addition to Battlefield 3 is that vehicles now have regenerative armor: if your vehicle gets hit, you can get behind cover to regenerate its health, much like soldiers do. This is particularly useful to non-engineers who can’t repair their own vehicles.



.. surely takes the point out of the engineer?

That being said...



> Vehicles can now also get disabled, as we’ve known for a while. Vehicles like tanks get disabled after taking enough damage, and are unable to move, but their main gun and weapons are still functioning — at least engineers won’t have to chase a vehicle to repair it now.


----------



## mrjack

wellhellothere said:


> .. surely takes the point out of the engineer?



It's not as bad as it may seem.



			
				Battleblog said:
			
		

> *Past a certain damage threshold, vehicles will not recover armor.* And with heavy damage comes the horrifying and adrenaline-inducing experience of having one’s vehicle disabled. In the case of the tank, it would slow to a crawl. Fire and smoke would signal that it is in dire need of manual repairs, and that it is only a matter of time before it explodes. But here’s the beauty of the new system: Its weapons will still be functioning, turning this into a high risk situation that can play out in a number of ways.



Battleblog #9


----------



## Shane

> Another addition to Battlefield 3 is that vehicles now have regenerative armor: if your vehicle gets hit, you can get behind cover to regenerate its health, much like soldiers do. This is particularly useful to non-engineers who can’t repair their own vehicles.



Not really a fan of this regenerative armor,Since when does a tank in real life repair itself. 

Alot of people in the BF3 forum have said that regenerative armor will lead to alot of camping in tanks etc but as long as we have decent Chopper/Jet pilots they should be able to deal with them so i dont think it will be such a big deal.

I cant wait to see what Wake Island will be like though in BF3 i bet it will look amazing.


----------



## Bananapie

Nevakonaza said:


> Not really a fan of this regenerative armor,Since when does a tank in real life repair itself.
> 
> Alot of people in the BF3 forum have said that regenerative armor will lead to alot of camping in tanks etc but as long as we have decent Chopper/Jet pilots they should be able to deal with them so i dont think it will be such a big deal.
> 
> I cant wait to see what Wake Island will be like though in BF3 i bet it will look amazing.



Yeah, definitely not a fan of the regenerative armor. Soon, regenerating health! Get shot, hide and heal then rape the guy that is waiting for you to pop your head out... Sound's awfully familiar... OH, Call of Duty.


----------



## wellhellothere

Regenerating health is a crap idea aswell - i was hoping they'd scrap that, give's Medics more of a purpose. 

I'm sure it will still work brilliantly though


----------



## jonnyp11

it's prob more of a, wait like 2 mins with no damage added then you slowly regain some, since most people tend to be a$$e$ and don't repair you, they wait for you to get out then repair it and take it, or take it while you are trying to repair it, so in that sense, it is good.


----------



## DarthBrownie

Usually the people who don't repair friendly vehicles, heal or revive fellow teammates, and give out ammo to a group who just raped an opposing squad are either newbs or CoD players.  Not hating CoD as it is a very fun game still but, this is different game than that overly popular fps shooter.


----------



## jonnyp11

^^True dat man, hate when people say cod is the ultimate shooter, so much lag and bs in there, is fun sometimes though, just they're all so similar, i've prob paid like 400 with dlc's and buying it at launch for like the same game over the past few years, i love bf cuz it's just so much different, and fun


----------



## ellanky

[YT]u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=feedlik[/YT]

For those who haven't seen it yet


----------



## claptonman

Those explosions look so damn good.


----------



## jonnyp11

it looks so amazing on hd that my gpu lags just playing the vid


----------



## claptonman

I got into a PC vs console battle on there... Said that anyone expecting the xbox and ps3 versions to look this good is sadly mistaken.

Then someone called me a PC fanboy, and I said that I like xbox and play on my friends, but the fact is xbox won't look as good without dx11 and updated hardware. Some people...

Also, it lagged in mine, too, but youtube at 1080 and fullscreen gets screwy when viewing an embedded video. Try going to the actual youtube page.


----------



## jonnyp11

i was on the actual youtube page, look at my sig and there's the explanation man.

love the way people think that the pc games look the same or worse as the consoles cus of the screen size, and yet they normally know of the 2 and 300 dollar cards, and i always respond, wtf is wrong with you man, go f yourself before i hurt you.


----------



## CrazyMike

Pretty sad i have to buy two copies. PC version so i can love the graphics in every way possible that they are meant to played at. And Xbox version, cause i am the only nerd of my friends that own and play with a gaming PC. Not to mention, because i am just me, i will buy the limited edition for both. 

P.S. If anyone here plays on Steam (which i hear BF3 won't be on) i need some friends lol. My friends list is kinda short lol. Crazymike10 if you wanna crush FPS games with me. 

BTW, you can still play BF3 on Steam even though they aren't selling it, right? You just can't buy it from them or get updates. Right?


----------



## jonnyp11

no, all new ea games won't be on steam, they are dumping them for straight origin, the ea download manager, which is similar to steam and has a friends list thing and all that stuff, so i don't think it will have anything to do with steam.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ I think mike means by adding as a non steam game

@Mike, i see no reason why not, i have retail copy of bfbc2 and was able to put it on steam...in fact there isnt a game i havent been able to put on steam as a non steam game.


----------



## linkin

My body is ready. Is yours?


----------



## jonnyp11

my body has been ready, but my computer....... guess it's staying on the console for now, luckily i currently have 65 in my wallet, so i guess there will be 5 pretty soon, preferably before the preorder upgrade deal is over if anyone knows when that is, although like with one of the last games like that i bought i got the upgrade for free after a few days cuz someone didn't pick theres up or something.


----------



## mr_beam

yea  steam offer  great  prices  but for old ones . the new one is expensive 
so i  bought  the new one  from legal cdkey sites . i pre oder  bf3  from http://www.cdkeysgames.com/EA/buy-Battlefield-3-standered-Edition-cdkey
after i tested them  in hawx 2


----------



## JLuchinski

Beta date has been announced: http://www.ea.com/news/battlefield-3-beta-is-coming
For us with a key we get access to it on the 27th. My calender is marked.


----------



## Shane

JLuchinski said:


> Beta date has been announced: http://www.ea.com/news/battlefield-3-beta-is-coming
> For us with a key we get access to it on the 27th. <y calender is marked.



Yay good news,I was wondering today when the Beta was going to come out as its not far away until its fully released.


----------



## linkin

The 27th is for early access, the open beta starts on the 29th 

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta <-- Min/Recommended specs here


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I've been looking forward to this game for a long time, I picked up a GTX 480 for $150 for this game. BTW I'm going to put my GTX 280 up for sale tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## jonnyp11

love the way they rec a 560 or 6950, there is a decent jump from the first to second. now if only i could even bottom out the beta, is it going to be open to people without the medal of honor thing? one of you said i think that there is an early access and a public date, so the code just gives it to you a few days early?


----------



## JLuchinski

Yes, of you pre-ordered it or bought MOH limited edition then you get a key to play it a couple days earlier then everyone else. If I would of known that you wouldn't need a key I wouldn't of bothered with MOH. Oh well.


----------



## kennebell347

I haven't been more excited for a game. I cannot wait for this game to come out. It better be good.


----------



## Aastii

Played it yesterday, and it really is the bees knees. I played MW3 as well, and what a pile of crap in comparison


----------



## kennebell347

How did you play it yesterday? Beta?


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> How did you play it yesterday? Beta?



Beta isn't released yet  Alpha


----------



## kennebell347

I didn't think it was. Were you at a show or something?


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> I didn't think it was. Were you at a show or something?



Indeed, Eurogamer


----------



## jonnyp11

Aastii said:


> Indeed, Eurogamer



:angry::gun: i hate you and your gaming events


----------



## Machin3

Finally managed to update OP, should be all good now. Took me like a year to do that but I think it looks pretty nice and comprehensive haha


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> :angry::gun: i hate you and your gaming events



Insomnia next


----------



## jonnyp11

why can't there b any good expos or anything here in Atlanta or macon or something, i live right in the middle of the 2, but then there's still getting there and money cuz everything in Atlanta is overpriced like heeeellllllllllll


----------



## linkin

I'm waiting for my beta key, the beta goes live at 10pm here... it's 1:20pm, keys were supposed to be out this morning. 

I pre-ordered MoH last year for this


----------



## mihir

The recommended requirements are very high, I did not expect them to be this much, I mean an HD6950/GTX 560Ti, that is a lot.


----------



## linkin

My sig rig maxed it easily, but on a twitter feed it said the settings aren't all ultra, some of the particle effects and such are still medium.

Screenshot dump!










































*It appears BF3 is one of those "I can see my feet!" games.*

I'll a video up tomorrow... like 1GB to upload


----------



## salvage-this

Great screenshots Linkin! Thanks for posting that up.  

What frames were you getting?


----------



## linkin

salvage-this said:


> Great screenshots Linkin! Thanks for posting that up.
> 
> What frames were you getting?



During recording, exactly 30 without stuttering. anywhere from 45-100 when not recording.

I'm rendering this video, then I'll be playing some more, because from 8:30am to 4:30pm tomorrow I will have no electricity


----------



## salvage-this

Seems like a pretty wide range.  Guess I'll just see what happens when I load it up in a few days.  Thanks.


----------



## JLuchinski

I'm downloading it now, can't wait to play it after work. Got to get a new PSU first.


----------



## Shane

Linkin is that the same map that we got in Alpha.? :/

I did not get a closed Beta key,But open beta is is on the 29th so il give it another go.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Linkin is that the same map that we got in Alpha.? :/
> 
> I did not get a closed Beta key,But open beta is is on the 29th so il give it another go.



Yeah it's the crappy alpha map.

And it's still rush *aka console mode*

and there's no comma rose like bf2

And there's sound taken straight from MoH (last year's fail game)

Fun to play but atm it just seems like another console game with decent graphics... :| Can't wait for 64 player conquest action!


----------



## CrazyMike

I'm jelous man!! i am at work and can't play yet!!


----------



## wellhellothere

Commo rose won't be in the Beta, apparently it will be in the full game.

I agree about Rush - its crap, but i can tell that the core of this game is brilliant, and given the right environments, there will be hours and hours of fun to be had.

On another note, i need a new CPU! I reckon the 460 can do medium just about comfortably, but my CPU is hitting 90% regularly! I heard it was processor intensive, but i wasn't expecting so much


----------



## kennebell347

wellhellothere said:


> Commo rose won't be in the Beta, apparently it will be in the full game.
> 
> I agree about Rush - its crap, but i can tell that the core of this game is brilliant, and given the right environments, there will be hours and hours of fun to be had.
> 
> On another note, i need a new CPU! I reckon the 460 can do medium just about comfortably, but my CPU is hitting 90% regularly! I heard it was processor intensive, but i wasn't expecting so much



I would think your gpu is holding you back more than that cpu.


----------



## wellhellothere

I'd would like to think so. Even still, that's a lot of work my cpu's doing


----------



## Aastii

Proof PC > Console

[YT]AGbo50Ar420[/yt]


----------



## Machin3

^Haha


----------



## jonnyp11

well the game only wants a quad core for recomended, so a quad at over 3ghz should be perfectly fine, even if it's an amd not intel.


----------



## JLuchinski

Am I they only one waiting over an hour in matchmaking waiting to play for the first time?


----------



## jonnyp11

nope, i'm waiting 2 more days  (29th for open beta)


----------



## JLuchinski

Well I have a early access key, therefore there should be enough room on the early servers so this wouldn't happen. Pooh.


----------



## linkin

[YT]luaw6CJ-wP4[/YT]


----------



## JLuchinski

Are you having long wait times to get on Linkin?


----------



## linkin

Well that depends on the server, but it's okay here.


----------



## JLuchinski

Well I've been waiting an hour and a half. CrazyMike is only 3 hours north of me, I wonder if he has to wait as long? And does Alt+Enter bring it up to full screen for you? Because it doesn't work when I do it.


----------



## CrazyMike

Aastii said:


> Proof PC > Console
> 
> [YT]AGbo50Ar420[/yt]



Oh my!!! that is freaking awesome!!! love it!


----------



## Okedokey

^^ agreed, that is very clever


----------



## SuperDuperMe

For any one that has early access on pc, how big is the beta download?


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> For any one that has early access on pc, how big is the beta download?



3.9GB

Open access is today. I believe.

Also some guys managed to get onto a caspian border server with a leaked password - they say it smashes rush/operation metro into the ground.


----------



## skidude

> Open access is today. I believe.


I thought it was on the 29th... which would depend on time zone theoretically, but maybe they made it so it was 12:00AM at some specific time zone.


----------



## linkin

skidude said:


> I thought it was on the 29th... which would depend on time zone theoretically, but maybe they made it so it was 12:00AM at some specific time zone.



Well it's 2:45am 29th here, I assume the rest of the world is somewhere behind


----------



## skidude

1:08PM on the 28th here 

Can't wait to play it though and see how my system handles it.


----------



## CrazyMike

linkin said:


> Well it's 2:45am 29th here, I assume the rest of the world is somewhere behind



I've already played on the PS3 (early access for those who bought MOH). Kinda mad that i didn't buy MOH for PC, but can wait the two days. 

It still is freaking awesome. When you can get a game that is.


----------



## Okedokey

Just to give you guys an idea.

On my system at 1900 x 1080 it uses between 30% and 45% of my CPU playing the game, and even more interestingly for those claiming you see no benefit in more than 4GB of RAM, it was consistently using 68% (5.44GB) of RAM.  Im playing ultra settings and getting 40FPS.


----------



## JLuchinski

Sweet, good thing I picked up another 4 gig stick this afternoon. Now if I could only get into a game.


----------



## Okedokey

Actually, i average less than 20FPS on ultra.  BOO, time for a new card or two.  Monitored Catalyst, the CF 5770s are 100% all the time.  CPU is about 30% and RAM nearly 60%.  So, GPU bottleneck it is.  Time for a couple of 580s me thinks!  Or may be 1.


----------



## skidude

Ok so it's the 29th now and I don't see any sign of the beta or where to download it in Origin. Anyone else not finding it?

edit- nvm found out it will be released "at some point today"... does me a lot of good when I try to have it downloading at home while I go to work and the morning is the only time I can do that


----------



## linkin

bigfellla said:


> Actually, i average less than 20FPS on ultra.  BOO, time for a new card or two.  Monitored Catalyst, the CF 5770s are 100% all the time.  CPU is about 30% and RAM nearly 60%.  So, GPU bottleneck it is.  Time for a couple of 580s me thinks!  Or may be 1.



Get two 3GB 580's or two 2560MB EVGA 570's


----------



## skidude

Get a pair of 6990's


----------



## linkin

[YT]TUvLzrprrjk[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Just been playing Caspian border,Its very...very....very hard to get a Jet. :/

I did manage to try one though and it was fun,The Turbulence was a nice feature.

Although i cant understand why they did not unlock this map for all to try out in Beta without having to hunt down the password.

To be honest at this stage in BF3 i cant say that im blown away by this game,Was expecting much more....but we will see.


----------



## skidude

I think, in terms of multiplayer, it will be more or less the same old Battlefield. I can't see them changing much of the core game.


----------



## salvage-this

Just played my first match 

Looks like it is going to be a good game.  I like the multiplayer so far.  Not a huge fan of the web browser part.  I would rather just have the game. :/

Just for others reference I played mine at ultra with everything turned on averaging 30 to 40fps.


----------



## Aastii

I hate the web browser concept so, so much. What is wrong with a proper server browser


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> I hate the web browser concept so, so much. What is wrong with a proper server browser



Me too... I want a proper browser.


----------



## skidude

Anyone else not impressed by the graphics?


----------



## kennebell347

im not impressed by the visuals. Looks a bit worse than BC2. Lighting is a bit better. But the points system is awesome! I got points for fire suppression! Thats awesome!


----------



## salvage-this

skidude said:


> Anyone else not impressed by the graphics?



I think it is better in some ways and worse in others.  I think there is still more to come.  Changing the graphics from hi to ultra made no difference in my fps.  I do not think we are getting the full graphics that we will in the real game.


----------



## jonnyp11

has anyone else experienced this issue (on 360 for me) where it just refuses to go to multiplayer, I've redownloaded it, restarted the console, on different accounts, re plugged the Ethernet cord, and all and it says every time it has lost connection to ea, i'm gunna try it again incase it was a server update or something but still. and my brother said a friend of his got this too while others in their party were playing online in bf3, wtf?


----------



## claptonman

As Aastii said in another thread, ultra is not true ultra. Its just a Beta.


----------



## jonnyp11

jonnyp11 said:


> has anyone else experienced this issue (on 360 for me) where it just refuses to go to multiplayer, I've redownloaded it, restarted the console, on different accounts, re plugged the Ethernet cord, and all and it says every time it has lost connection to ea, i'm gunna try it again incase it was a server update or something but still. and my brother said a friend of his got this too while others in their party were playing online in bf3, wtf?



never mind, looked it up and after a few pointless links one said that they had read somewhere that the servers where being serviced until 9pm est, so i got an hour to go until i can play, still don't get why brother and his friend couldn't while others in party could though unless they shut down new players joining and where letting the current lobbies run down


----------



## skidude

> As Aastii said in another thread, ultra is not true ultra. Its just a Beta.



Makes sense, was hoping that was the case because the environments looked pretty terrible.


----------



## Troncoso

I enjoyed the game til it disconnected me and kept giving me video card errors.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yay, I finally got onto a game. Running an average of 45 fps "maxed out". Lots of fun, just have to get use to the aiming. Played a round on Xbox for fun, holy crap does it ever look like $hit compared to the pc. Really looking forward to the single player and the rest of the multi-player maps, this game is going to (hopefully) stomp MW3 into the ground.


----------



## CrazyMike

I got the stupidest question ever. How do you measure FPS while in game? :S

After done laughing, if you can let me know what i need to download, that would be great. I am curious on what i am getting.


----------



## Turbo10

CrazyMike said:


> I got the stupidest question ever. How do you measure FPS while in game? :S
> 
> After done laughing, if you can let me know what i need to download, that would be great. I am curious on what i am getting.



FRAPS has a fps meter built in, try get a trial version of that


----------



## JLuchinski

CrazyMike said:


> I got the stupidest question ever. How do you measure FPS while in game? :S
> 
> After done laughing, if you can let me know what i need to download, that would be great. I am curious on what i am getting.



 Or if you have something like EVGA Precision or MSI Afterburner they have OSD monitoring systems that you can toggle, you just have to set it up in the options. I would use Afterburner over Precision.


----------



## Okedokey

The new pre-release 11.10 drivers doubled my fps on my current system.


----------



## Gooberman

lowest fps i got was around 13, highest 50 xD


----------



## jonnyp11

idk my frames, for some reason my xbox doesn't like fraps


----------



## Bananapie

Anyone playing the beta/retail on PS3? If so, add my PSN ID and lets get into some games. :good:

PSN: 
LuONce


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Love the beta, when i can actually play it, my old 8800 gts that im using until my new gpu comes hates the newest beta drivers so i cnt use them, im getting constant crashes about something dxrendered:try map failed or some crap.

Not impressed with the amount of bugs either tbh :/

Hope they sort it out before release.


----------



## linkin

My god the UMP-45 is overpowered, which is why I love it


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> My god the UMP-45 is overpowered, which is why I love it



That stupid weapon has been the bane of my  short bf3 career 

Im getting totally owned with any one that has it.

EDIT: Slightly off topic but iv only just noticed, why is there a big red bar under my name that says level 5 :/


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> That stupid weapon has been the bane of my  short bf3 career
> 
> Im getting totally owned with any one that has it.
> 
> EDIT: Slightly off topic but iv only just noticed, why is there a big red bar under my name that says level 5 :/



Use ranks have been updated


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ahh, i thought i was getting banned, i saw this red strip under my name and thought, damn what have i done


----------



## Turbo10

watched the beta gameplays, looks like COD and pretty boring, hopefully the vehicles will make it interesting


----------



## linkin

Turbo10 said:


> watched the beta gameplays, looks like COD and pretty boring, hopefully the vehicles will make it interesting



That's rush mode for you. AKA console/cod mode. I heard the alpha had the LAV in it.


----------



## Troncoso

Anyone else have the problem of a particular spot on the map causing you to sink into the ground? It's kind of neat cause no one can see you and you can shoot passers by, but you can't go anywhere til you kill yourself. It's always in the same spot, thought I can't really describe where as the entire surface looks the same.


----------



## jonnyp11

idk how, but i think i ran into a hacker, cuz i was getting shot from across the map, and in the killed by view it showed a dead body there moving around all glitchy (which is normal in every game where the lags and stuff pop around) and his gun moving around weirdly, then it would randomly go off, but later on when we moved to the next area i went there and shot it and it hit him and killed him, it was really weird.


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> idk how, but i think i ran into a hacker, cuz i was getting shot from across the map, and in the killed by view it showed a dead body there moving around all glitchy (which is normal in every game where the lags and stuff pop around) and his gun moving around weirdly, then it would randomly go off, but later on when we moved to the next area i went there and shot it and it hit him and killed him, it was really weird.



That's not a hacker, that's a glitch.


----------



## jonnyp11

hate that sh*t, when i was like 10-12 i did it then realized how much of a pussy it makes you and quit, glitches are only ok in single players like when they level you up a ton or give you money


----------



## JLuchinski

OK I have a completely noob question, but how do you win Rush? I've been running around and focusing on the kills, but my overall score sucks so how does your team win? And is everyone else having problems with campers?


----------



## salvage-this

If you are the attackers you need to destroy all the targers.  If you are the defenders, you need to defend until the time runs out. (or whatever countdown there is)  

Campers are kinda rough is this game.  I kind of blame prone. :/


----------



## jonnyp11

do you notice the A and B's on your screen, it's basically like demolition in COD but after you blow up those it goes on to another section of the map untill you've blown up the set of 2 4 times, it's like 4 non-stop games put into one packege of awsomeness, although most here seam not to like the mode, personally i do like rush and normally play it on BC2

and i haven't met many campers other than one that camped on the underground B in the corner with an ump ontop of some boxes and crap and by the time i got back over there it was destroyed, he had like 8 kills, and had left. mostly i don't get campers cuz i kill them before they set up their tent, i'm normally going F-ing 24/8 or less k/d, this game is soooo easy to rape at, but it's always that way for the first few days, and also i'm downloading on my comp now just to see how bad my fps are.


----------



## JLuchinski

jonnyp11 said:


> do you notice the A and B's on your screen, it's basically like demolition in COD but after you blow up those it goes on to another section of the map untill you've blown up the set of 2 4 times, it's like 4 non-stop games put into one packege of awsomeness, although most here seam not to like the mode, personally i do like rush and normally play it on BC2
> 
> and i haven't met many campers other than one that camped on the underground B in the corner with an ump ontop of some boxes and crap and by the time i got back over there it was destroyed, he had like 8 kills, and had left. mostly i don't get campers cuz i kill them before they set up their tent, i'm normally going F-ing 24/8 or less k/d, this game is soooo easy to rape at, but it's always that way for the first few days, and also i'm downloading on my comp now just to see how bad my fps are.



 Awesome, thanks. I've been running into campers like crazy, and the re-spawn points sucks as well, that's where the campers set up there tents. But this game is awesome, can't wait until the full game, really looking forward to the single player and the rest of multiplayer, especially Caspian Border.


----------



## JLuchinski

salvage-this said:


> If you are the attackers you need to destroy all the targers.  If you are the defenders, you need to defend until the time runs out. (or whatever countdown there is)
> 
> Campers are kinda rough is this game.  I kind of blame prone. :/



 Yeah the prone's a bitch, never know when your going to sniped by a rock.


----------



## jonnyp11

that's why you click on your squad mates and respawn on them  and also i love the game too, just hate on the xbox the gfx are a little bit better and worse than BC2 to me, they look like a much better vesion of the gfx in Homefront, like it just looks a little blocky to me, but playing on 42" makes it much more noticeable.


----------



## salvage-this

JLuchinski said:


> Yeah the prone's a bitch, never know when your going to sniped by a rock.



haha true.  The good thing is that the sniper rifles go give off glare.  So at least you can see them pretty well.


----------



## jonnyp11

yeah, i love when people have lasers and stuff so if they look at you you know to duck move and where to then shoot.


----------



## JLuchinski

jonnyp11 said:


> yeah, i love when people have lasers and stuff so if they look at you you know to duck move and where to then shoot.



 Yeah that's a really cool feature, I've also been blinded by team mates with flashlights to.


----------



## russb

I'm going to get myself a new pair of spects as i am having trouble seeing the bad guys,is it just me.


----------



## Ankur

Did anyone try the jet? The jets don't seem to have missiles and only 1 guy in a jet. I found this video, it was just using bullets and no missiles.
[YT]5453doXwaFY[/YT]


----------



## Gooberman

It loves my GPU xD


----------



## NyxCharon

JLuchinski said:


> Yeah that's a really cool feature, I've also been blinded by team mates with flashlights to.


those flashlights are the most annoying thing ever imo...


----------



## JLuchinski

NyxCharon said:


> those flashlights are the most annoying thing ever imo...



 Yeah and it's stupid how people leave them on all the time, do they not know how to turn it off or are they just being aholes?


----------



## linkin

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...me-squad-management-poll-34.html#post20032099

Make your voice heard so we get an in game server browser and squad management. At the moment squad management is done outside the game through battelog. How sucky is that?


----------



## Bacon

Does the PC beta get vehicles? Because the Xbox version doesn't.


----------



## jonnyp11

pretty sure they're all the same exact beta, only diff being how you play it, with a controller or a keyboard.


----------



## kennebell347

skidude said:


> Makes sense, was hoping that was the case because the environments looked pretty terrible.



I think they are not showing us everything. On completely maxed settings I am running 60fps the whole time with v sync. So if this is as high as it will go even in the full game, they were way of saying it would need sli GTX 580s to max it!


----------



## skidude

They definitely aren't showing us everything, because as you pointed out it barely breaks a sweat to run it on ultra and have fantastic fps. I was just initially disappointed because the trees look like they were from 2006 and there are some really bad textures mixed in with really good ones. Just looks sloppy, but I can't say I am surprised because this is beta.


----------



## Gooberman

Those people that abuse the glitches suck, I also got killed through a large rock while behind it lol


----------



## massahwahl

russb said:


> I'm going to get myself a new pair of spects as i am having trouble seeing the bad guys,is it just me.



I was about to say the same thing! I cant tell who the hell is on the other team...


----------



## skidude

Gooberman said:


> Those people that abuse the glitches suck, I also got killed through a large rock while behind it lol



This is part of the reason why I don't really like playing betas of games like this.


----------



## Bananapie

Gooberman said:


> Those people that abuse the glitches suck, I also got killed through a large rock while behind it lol





I feel you! Sometimes I randomly just die and it's a big wth, and then it shows the person on the other side of the wall down a corridor etc. haha


----------



## mrjack

Bananapie said:


> I feel you! Sometimes I randomly just die and it's a big wth, and then it shows the person on the other side of the wall down a corridor etc. haha



I was killed by someone who shot me from behind and it was very early on in the round, so it seemed strange that someone would have made their way behind our lines. The killcam showed that the guy was in the part of the map that contains the background for when you customize your kit.

I've also noticed that unless DICE "fixes" the fact that the defenders can get back to the first stage of the map from the metro, then you'll see which teams are good. A good team will have a few guys stay a bit behind to look out for any enemies trying to flank the team.


----------



## jonnyp11

the problem is, 99% of people who will be playing both suck and don't understand the definition of "flanking." also for the guys complaining about this stuff in the beta, well if you didn't play the beta they wouldn't have found the glitches and these would have been released with the full game.


----------



## PohTayToez

I downloaded the 360 beta last night.  I think it only has the Metro level :-/

Anyway, overall I didn't hate it, and since it's the beta and I only got a small taste of it I'm not going to make a decision on it.  It does scare me that this close to release the beta has so many problems.  I imagine EA will continue with the industry standard and release a broken game to be patched later.  

The biggest complaint I have is the scope glare.  I like the idea, it just looks stupid the way they did it.  I'd like to see a shimmer rather than a freaking spotlight.  

Also I was a bit disappointed in the destructible environments... didn't seem to be as good as BC2.


----------



## Gooberman

I remember a couple times i was like 2 feet behind a guy and i put a full clip into him and I didn't hit him once he turns around and fires like 3 shots and i die lol, I think my eye's are failing


----------



## Bananapie

PohTayToez said:


> I downloaded the 360 beta last night.  I think it only has the Metro level :-/
> 
> Anyway, overall I didn't hate it, and since it's the beta and I only got a small taste of it I'm not going to make a decision on it.  It does scare me that this close to release the beta has so many problems.  I imagine EA will continue with the industry standard and release a broken game to be patched later.
> 
> The biggest complaint I have is the scope glare.  I like the idea, it just looks stupid the way they did it.  I'd like to see a shimmer rather than a freaking spotlight.
> 
> Also I was a bit disappointed in the destructible environments... didn't seem to be as good as BC2.



I agree about the scope glare. It's kind of odd seeing it in the subway station too, in the pitch black tunnel. haha but :good:  Gives me a chance to shoot the kids.


----------



## jonnyp11

i've never noticed glare, might be my tv settings and ya'll's, although i did lower the light and up the contrast or whatever that made things like the swirling loading thingy on the xbox menus show up more and haven't noticed anything really.


----------



## mrjack

I finally had two of those rare matches that make it all worth it, despite the rage caused by the development of most rounds due to people only going for the frags. My team was able to work together to accomplish the objectives set out. Not only did we win a round as attackers, but we managed to defend successfully as well (both objectives were intact at the first stage of the map). And the enemy never succeeded in flanking, which was very nice.


----------



## claptonman

I love it when people complained that the game is broken.

"Damn it, this free beta doesn't work! I'm gonna go play the call of duty beta... oh wait."


----------



## linkin

First thing I do on either team is go Recon, run up as far as I can and plant a radio. If my team is lone wolfing, I'll join them by pitching my tent on that little island and sniping the snipers!

Works as attackers or defenders.

The RPG/SMAW are actually quite good in medium range, just aim for the feet.


----------



## Kewl Munky

I first played it on the 360 and rocked it out, but knew it would be a different story on PC and I was right. First game I played was hardcore, I guess, and I didn't know so I kept shooting some teammates since it didn't have the green and orange indicators. Figured out how to server filter so all is well again.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just letting everyone know.... for those who dont already.... CASPIAN BORDER IS UNLOCKED FOR EVERYONE...FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!! 

EDIT: I could be wrong but i think its only for pc.


for those of you who have already played, do you have lag on the map or is it just me?


----------



## JLuchinski

mikeb2817 said:


> Just letting everyone know.... for those who dont already.... CASPIAN BORDER IS UNLOCKED FOR EVERYONE...FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: I could be wrong but i think its only for pc.
> 
> 
> for those of you who have already played, do you have lag on the map or is it just me?



 Awesome, thanks for the heads up. I was getting bored with Metro so I stopped plating, kind of sucks ass that I have to got to work. Hopefully the servers aren't super busy when I get home.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Unfortunately theyre practically full at this time, but if you wait a few mins you can usually get in.

It is immense, not so great for me as im running an 8800 gts so its really bad performance, im hoping my new card is here before they close the beta but i doubt it :/


----------



## mrjack

Caspian Border looks promising, but I have yet to be able to enjoy it as every server I've joined has had big issues with lag.


----------



## skidude

> Just letting everyone know.... for those who dont already.... CASPIAN BORDER IS UNLOCKED FOR EVERYONE...FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay, about time. I don't like the Metro map at all.


----------



## jonnyp11

thank god, i'm gunna go play it now otherwise i wouldn't have known untill like 7 or 8, thnx again man!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

jonnyp11 said:


> thank god, i'm gunna go play it now otherwise i wouldn't have known untill like 7 or 8, thnx again man!!!!!!!!




Can your pc run it johnny, or have ya got your new build now?


----------



## linkin

Caspian Border... ME GUSTA


----------



## jonnyp11

mikeb2817 said:


> Can your pc run it johnny, or have ya got your new build now?



not even close, was playing on the xbox but apparently that's either only on the pc or won't be on the others till the weekend or something, but i downloaded it on this thing and it can't even launch, i wanted to see if it could get 5fps but you have to have dx10 for nvidia or 10.1 for amd's, and this is 9 so that stunk, but i have built up 90 so far for my build and already have a case from a while back now.


----------



## skidude

64 player battles is awesome. Caspian Border is so much better than Metro.


----------



## Gooberman

skidude said:


> 64 player battles is awesome. Caspian Border is so much better than Metro.



I attempted to play but the server lagged hard core lol


----------



## linkin

So you know the antenna thing on caspian? If you plant a spawner after going up the ladder on the platform, when you spawn from it, you'll spawn in the air near the top of the tower. You can land on a higher platform and snipe away, like I am here:

[YT]tsU3mQr3Htw[/YT]


----------



## skidude

I've been having pretty bad connectivity issues with these servers. It often is really laggy during gameplay and it disconnects frequently.


----------



## jonnyp11

linkin said:


> So you know the antenna thing on caspian? If you plant a spawner after going up the ladder on the platform, when you spawn from it, you'll spawn in the air near the top of the tower. You can land on a higher platform and snipe away, like I am here:
> 
> [YT]tsU3mQr3Htw[/YT]



can you say camp


----------



## skidude

Just went 24-2 on Caspian Border and was disconnected from the server before the round ended so I don't get the points for it.... sigh


----------



## linkin

I like my new avatar ^^


----------



## JLuchinski

skidude said:


> Just went 24-2 on Caspian Border and was disconnected from the server before the round ended so I don't get the points for it.... sigh



 Do the stats acquired in the beta carry over to the full version?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

JLuchinski said:


> Do the stats acquired in the beta carry over to the full version?



Unfortunately DICE has said they dont, thats what i read on egm anyway so may be wise to double check other sources,


----------



## Shane

skidude said:


> 64 player battles is awesome. Caspian Border is so much better than Metro.



Meh i dunno,Im not all that impressed with BF3 at the moment...Metro is just plain crap,and Caspian border is alright if you can get a Chopper or Jet otherwise your walking for miles if theres no jeep/tanks around. 

Hate the new classes,Wish it was more like BC2 thats still a wicked game.


----------



## Kewl Munky

For some reason it keeps crashing on me when I SLI my GTX 285's, but if I don't have them in SLI I can run them fine. It worked like this before and after I got the newest beta driver for the game. Also, they only have my resolution of 1680x1050 at 59Hz for some reason >.>


----------



## russb

*They are taking notice.*

Sounds good to me.
"Top 10 Battlefield 3 Open Beta issues and how we are addressing them


We’re more than half way through the open beta and thrilled to see so many people still enjoying the game while continuing to give us great feedback. As part of our dedication to showing you how your feedback is directly affecting and improving Battlefield 3, here are the latest Top-Ten Community Issues that we’re addressing.
1. Squad issues: Cannot play with friends within same squad, squads get split up onto opposite teams, etc. 

There will be improved squad functionality in the retail game (including but not limited to): the ability to create squads prior to launching into a game, sticking with your squad when joining a game and continuing together through future games (If team balance on the server allows it), inviting friends to a squad and changing squads once in game. 

2. Regarding additional Open Beta content and fixes/patches for consoles, including PlayStation 3 issues with chat and party systems. 

While we would like to patch the Open Beta, DICE is currently focusing its available resources on polishing the retail game. 

3. Will DICE have enough time to iron out everything by release? 

Please see General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson's blog post regarding this question. 

4. Can we have ability to change settings/options before deployment into match on PC? 

The ability to modify your settings via the deploy screen has been added into the retail game. 

5. Issues with terrain stability and “falling into the map” on Operation Métro 

This has been fixed for the beta via a server side update. 

6. Kill cam sometimes zooms out too far or outside the map 

This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game. 

7. A bug that sometimes keeps some players from being able to sprint 

This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game. 

8. Screen flickering/stuttering. Blue screen remains after respawn. Game locks up after deploying C4 (360) 

This has been fixed for the launch of the retail game. 

9. Downed bodies appear to be dead, but are not 

The DICE team has been looking into this issue – which is caused by a combination of incidents in a confined area - and are working hard to address the issue for the launch of the retail game. 

10. Why is the hit detection seemingly different from Battlefield: Bad Company 2? 

The netcode is one of the many things that we are testing as part of the Open Beta and is not necessarily reflective of the final retail game. The DICE team appreciates and has heard the feedback you’ve provided and is further optimizing online play. 

Don’t forget to keep submitting your ideas and issues to the Battlelog forums. Thanks to your help and participation we’re on track to make Battlefield 3 our greatest game to date!"


----------



## skidude

Has anyone else encountered the bug where it won't let you look down the sights/scope unless you reload the weapon again?



> Meh i dunno,Im not all that impressed with BF3 at the moment...Metro is just plain crap,and Caspian border is alright if you can get a Chopper or Jet otherwise your walking for miles if theres no jeep/tanks around.


I agree with you about Metro but I've been having a lot of fun with Caspian Border, and I've only used vehicles like twice. I do agree with you about the really bland class system, though.


----------



## CrazyMike

mikeb2817 said:


> Unfortunately DICE has said they dont, thats what i read on egm anyway so may be wise to double check other sources,



Just wondering, how is this unfortunate? I know if i got a game in which i am already half way through the ranks, it would suck to know that i only have half way to go. I know it sucks that you lose everything that you have been playing around with, but really, with this game, i am glad i get to do it all over again and experience everything in a new way (when the game is out). Chances are that they are going to change things.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

CrazyMike said:


> Just wondering, how is this unfortunate? I know if i got a game in which i am already half way through the ranks, it would suck to know that i only have half way to go. I know it sucks that you lose everything that you have been playing around with, but really, with this game, i am glad i get to do it all over again and experience everything in a new way (when the game is out). Chances are that they are going to change things.



Im not too happy about it tbh, im loving the sv98, bipod, ballistic x12 and laser sight lol, so to have to start again is a bit of a bummer. Then again iv not played a lot so it shouldnt be too hard


----------



## mrjack

skidude said:


> Has anyone else encountered the bug where it won't let you look down the sights/scope unless you reload the weapon again?



Yes. I get around it by switching to my side arm and then back.


----------



## linkin

mrjack said:


> Yes. I get around it by switching to my side arm and then back.



I normally get killed too fast to do anything about it


----------



## Gooberman

I absolutely hate that bug lol see a guy while reloading try to aim fail


----------



## Shane

For those who are running AMD you might want to give these drivers a try,

*AMD Catalyst 11.10 Preview Driver Version 2 *
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU122AMDCat1110PreDriverV2.aspx

offering owners of AMD/ATI GPU-based graphics cards improvements and fixes for DICE's Battlefield 3 open beta and also id Software's just-released RAGE.



> Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on single GPU configurations using the AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.
> Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on AMD CrossFire™ configurations using the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.


----------



## ScottALot

Just got a 25% off coupon for Origin... I'll definitely be using it on BFBC3

GTX 460 Hawk good for high settings?


----------



## mrjack

Finally found a 64 player Caspian Border server that didn't lag. I enjoyed it very much, especially when I got together with a group of people and launched an assault to take back a point.


----------



## linkin

ScottALot said:


> Just got a 25% off coupon for Origin... I'll definitely be using it on *BFBC3*
> 
> GTX 460 Hawk good for high settings?



-.-

You'll need something a bit better than a 460 for 1080p I'm afraid, if you want to max it out. I could probably use another 570 or get a 580 cause I still get only 30fps in some parts


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> -.-
> 
> You'll need something a bit better than a 460 for 1080p I'm afraid, if you want to max it out. I could probably use another 570 or get a 580 cause I still get only 30fps in some parts



What do you reckon an hd 5830 and a 955BE @stock would get in fps at 1366x768? And what settings?

( i have the 5830 on the way and the 955be in a couple of weeks)


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> What do you reckon an hd 5830 and a 955BE @stock would get in fps at 1366x768? And what settings?
> 
> ( i have the 5830 on the way and the 955be in a couple of weeks)



Should do fine.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> Should do fine.



Cool, is this at high, or highest? do you think?

And thanks.


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> Cool, is this at high, or highest? do you think?
> 
> And thanks.



It should do fine on max for that resolution. Of course overclocking helps a lot.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im hoping to overclock the processor, but can it be done on a stock cooler, as the bits i want to buy have stretched my budget to the max. Also how much will it actually help fps in bf3? I know bfbc2 was quite cpu intensive but are we talking a 1-2fps increase with a decent overclock or more like 10-20?


----------



## linkin

Well my CPU is constantly at 70-100% in game so I would assume overclocking would help a fair bit. I haven't tested at stock, and frankly, I don't feel like doing it either 

Overclocking on the stock cooler might be possible. Maximum temp for the 955BE is 62c. no higher.


----------



## Troncoso

linkin said:


> Well my CPU is constantly at 70-100% in game so I would assume overclocking would help a fair bit. I haven't tested at stock, and frankly, I don't feel like doing it either
> 
> Overclocking on the stock cooler might be possible. Maximum temp for the 955BE is 62c. no higher.



You can definitely overclock on a stock. Just don't expect a whole lot. Though, on a decent after market you can get a good performance boost, especially if you overclock the GPU as well.


----------



## Okedokey

linkin said:


> Well my CPU is constantly at 70-100% in game so I would assume overclocking would help a fair bit. I haven't tested at stock, and frankly, I don't feel like doing it either
> 
> Overclocking on the stock cooler might be possible. Maximum temp for the 955BE is 62c. no higher.



This is exactly what i have been saying for months.  The 955BE gets smashed in modern games.  My i7 runs at less than 40% with 2 x 580GTX in SLI.  We are at a point now where games (e.g. THe Witcher II, BF3 etc) are using the hardware many have claimed are unecesaary such as 8GB of RAM.  BF3 runs with nearly 70% of my RAM.  Ultra settings on either of the games i mentioned at HD are not going to work on anything weaker than SB at the moment.


----------



## skidude

Open beta is officially closed. Can't wait for the full release.


----------



## linkin

bigfellla said:


> This is exactly what i have been saying for months.  The 955BE gets smashed in modern games.  My i7 runs at less than 40% with 2 x 580GTX in SLI.  We are at a point now where games (e.g. THe Witcher II, BF3 etc) are using the hardware many have claimed are unecesaary such as 8GB of RAM.  BF3 runs with nearly 70% of my RAM.  Ultra settings on either of the games i mentioned at HD are not going to work on anything weaker than SB at the moment.



It's not getting smashed, it performed greatly along with my 570 

I will need more RAM though, because the game fills most of it up, starts going into the page file which was causing me stuttering.


----------



## kennebell347

my 955 is gettin smashed.


----------



## jonnyp11

apparently that extra .3ghz linkin has makes a big difference then


----------



## linkin

Well CPU-NB speed also comes into play, as overclocking with the multi doesn't change that, but if you can raise the CPU-NB multi to get around 2800MHz out of the NB it brings a huge performance boost.


----------



## kennebell347

I have oc'd mine to 3.9 with nb changes. My mobo sucks so it wont do anywhere near 2800 on the nb so I cannot comment on that. I have not noticed an improvement at all at 3.9. 

So I run it on stock clocks till this weekend. I am going with the am3+ Crosshair V for a future bulldozer purchase.


----------



## salvage-this

linkin said:


> Well CPU-NB speed also comes into play, as overclocking with the multi doesn't change that, but if you can raise the CPU-NB multi to get around 2800MHz out of the NB it brings a huge performance boost.



forgive the noobish question, but what performance boost are you going to see out of OCing the northbridge?  more stable OC? or something else?


----------



## kennebell347

IDK but i always read the 955 like upping the NB


----------



## linkin

salvage-this said:


> forgive the noobish question, but what performance boost are you going to see out of OCing the northbridge?  more stable OC? or something else?





kennebell347 said:


> IDK but i always read the 955 like upping the NB



http://www.overclockers.com/the-importance-of-northbridge-overclocking-with-the-phenom-ii/

Basically it gives a bigger increases in performance than overclocking the cores.

For example, 2GHz NB (stock speed) and 4GHz CPU performs worse than 3GHz NB and 3GHz CPU.

Ideally you want both as high as possible. They say that the NB should be 3x the actual RAM speed. Since 1600MHz RAM is really 800Mhz, 800 x 3 = 2400


----------



## salvage-this

I'll have to take a look at that.  I'm trying to make this 955 last as bit longer.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## kennebell347

if I were to up my NB to 2400 with this doodoo mobo, it would blue screen at the desktop. Have done it.


----------



## linkin

You need to adjust voltage as well


----------



## kennebell347

I have tried with no luck. Had a very experienced friend come over. He ran everest on my OC's and noticed this motherboard has serious voltage fluctuations. That's when we came to the conclusion this motherboard sucks. 

We spent an entire night trying to get a stable overclock. We got [email protected] 1.45v and 2200 NB. It ended up not being stable. It is only stable at stock clocks now.


----------



## linkin

Oh wow, that does sound bad. Is your chip a C2 or C3? that also might have something to do with it.


----------



## kennebell347

I am not sure what it is.


----------



## linkin

Open up CPU-Z and look at where it says revision. It will either say RB-C2 or RB-C3


----------



## kennebell347

Thanks for that. It is a C2. Good thing I am going FX in a few weeks.


----------



## linkin

Yeah that explains a fair bit. Crappy motherboard and a C2 chip is a pretty bad combination 

What motherboard are you getting for AM3+? I bought my board hoping it would support it, but the 990FX Fatal1ty board is tempting...


----------



## kennebell347

90% sold on the Asus Crosshair V. But the Fatal1ty is second in line. I'm buying one this friday!


----------



## linkin

I vote for the Fatal1ty, it has more power phases which should mean better overclocking 

Plus it's cheaper than the Crosshair V.


----------



## kennebell347

Yeah but I like the intel lan and the better audio chip. Not sold completely though. I can always run a dedicated sound card and blow that Crosshair away.


----------



## kennebell347

I'm gonna eat my words. I did a little more comparing on the two boards. the fatal1ty does look better. It would fit my build a LOT better than that Crosshair. And for a lot less.


----------



## optimusmikey

Battlefield 3 is gonna be awesome have it pre ordered


----------



## ScottALot

linkin said:


> -.-
> 
> You'll need something a bit better than a 460 for 1080p I'm afraid, if you want to max it out. I could probably use another 570 or get a 580 cause I still get only 30fps in some parts



Why the -.- ?

I'm not going for Ultra, but I've heard a lot of sources say that High settings work pretty well on an overclocked 460.

... there is an Ultra setting, right?


----------



## linkin

Cause it's Battlefield 3, not Battlefield Bad Company 3


----------



## ScottALot

LOL ya right, look at the cover genius


----------



## linkin

Seems Legit...

EDIT:


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> Seems Legit...
> 
> EDIT:




That is genius, why cant we have pics like that on our sigs


----------



## mrjack

I really enjoyed the beta and I hope to see better level design than what you can find in BFBC2. Valparaiso, for example, can be *very* frustrating thanks to the UH-64 Blackhawk. There's one spawn point in the first stage and it's pretty much instant death. So if you can't take out the helicopter in time, you won't be able to play until the next stage starts.


----------



## russb

I'm looking forward to playing the maps without vehicles as i think they kill the whole point of the game but thats my opinion of course.


----------



## Turbo10

russb said:


> I'm looking forward to playing the maps without vehicles as i think they kill the whole point of the game but thats my opinion of course.



hm wierd i thought the point of the game was the vehicles! or the ability to choose between vehicles and infantry. I guess battlefield minus the vehicles is just another bog standard fps


----------



## jonnyp11

well the vehicles add a lot to the game, until you get a crap team that just lets them take your tanks and nobody is a destroyer person so they just sit there base raping all game long (seems to happen to me all the time and i'm one of the like 2 trying to blow them up)


----------



## russb

Well no ( I guess battlefield minus the vehicles is just another bog standard fps) it's catering for both type of player which is a good thing.Me i like to see if possible the person i shoot and i get the satisfaction of hunting them down.There not much fun in just jumping in a jet or chopper and shooting everybody just for a kill count.Being big maps is going to make the game more intresting as in as much that you have to hunt your prey.


----------



## Phy

I find it quite satisfying to blow up a tank with someone(s) in it. Even better is shooting down a helicopter with a weapon not really meant to do that.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Phy said:


> I find it quite satisfying to blow up a tank with someone(s) in it. Even better is shooting down a helicopter with a weapon not really meant to do that.



I love it, it was good on bf2 that you could snipe a heli pilot, never manages to do it on bfbc2 so dont know wether its possible.


----------



## Phy

mikeb2817 said:


> I love it, it was good on bf2 that you could snipe a heli pilot, never manages to do it on bfbc2 so dont know wether its possible.



It's possible, just really hard to do. I do know for a fact you can kill the gunners in the Huey's.


----------



## mtb211

Yes you can def kill the gunners, I dont think you can snipe the pilot... Ive never been killed and I fly them a lot




Phy said:


> It's possible, just really hard to do. I do know for a fact you can kill the gunners in the Huey's.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

You can snipe pilots out of choppers on bfbc2, theres a few vids on youtube of it being done 

I hope they include it on bf3


----------



## mrjack

I have had lucky shots with the G3 that killed the pilot in a UH-64 Blackhawk.


----------



## pallethecop

IT LOOKS PHENOMENAL!! 8 days to the relese here where i live......sweeeeet


----------



## linkin

I thought that was hilarious


----------



## mtb211

it is funny  but they dont really add spyware and sell your information like facebook right?


----------



## linkin

Origin collects information and stores it. in EA's EULA it says that they can give this information to 3rd parties and there's nothing you can do.

At least Steam lets you opt out.


----------



## wolfeking

will BF3 on Xbox require Origin too? Because the way that joke above is worded, it seems like you need it no matter what platform your on.


----------



## mtb211

Id doubt you need orgin on xbox


----------



## wolfeking

ok.    It just had me worried that it said "guess what, the game will require it".  

I dont have a problem with Origin anyway. Im running BF2 form it and not had any non OS related issues. Just wast sure on the 360 and origin thing.


----------



## Aastii

I think you should all go read the EULA of BC2


----------



## Machin3

Not sure if this has been stated, but does anyone know if there will be instant action gametype like in bf2 or any of the older battlefields?


----------



## linkin

Anyone know if EBGames has a midnight launch?


----------



## ixiboneheadixi

linkin said:


> Anyone know if EBGames has a midnight launch?



It all Dependss kn the store some do and some don't you will have to call one near you


----------



## jonnyp11

how big the game is, i'd say yes, but do those places even carry pc games, never seen them in the local or other game-stops in ga


----------



## wolfeking

EB games does. Game stop does not. Replay does not either from my memory.


----------



## Phy

wolfeking said:


> EB games does. Game stop does not. Replay does not either from my memory.



EB and Gamestop are basically the same thing. They carry computer games, but only new ones since you can't trade them in.


----------



## wolfeking

if they are the same thing, then why do we have both in the same mall here? 
Also, locally we can trade in PC games. Ive bought several used games from them.


----------



## Phy

I used to live near a mall that had 2 floors, and it had an EB on both floors, directly above eachother. One of them bought out the other but let them keep the name I believe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EB_Games#EB_Games_and_GameStop_Merger


----------



## wolfeking

its the first that I have heard of this. YOu would think they would make a big deal of it.


----------



## Phy

They didn't really do anything except bring both under the same parent company, which is good for us since we can use both stores for the same rewards program.


----------



## jonnyp11

Phy said:


> I used to live near a mall that had 2 floors, and it had an EB on both floors, directly above eachother. One of them bought out the other but let them keep the name I believe.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EB_Games#EB_Games_and_GameStop_Merger



i knew they merged a while back but dang gamestop was a dick to those people, not like 1% of the ceo's pay could've payed their wadges plus another set of 800 most likely.


----------



## Phy

On the optimistic side, only 800 people lost their jobs, compared to some mergers/takeovers where 1000's of people lose jobs.


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> EB games does. Game stop does not. Replay does not either from my memory.



Certain game stops do carry PC games. There are two in my town, a large one in a strip mall that does carry them and I preordered from them, and a small one in an actual mall that does not carry them. Just depends on the store.


----------



## wolfeking

ah, ok.    I didnt think they did because the ones in four seasons (Gboro), Martinsville, Roanoke, Salem, and Winston Salem dont. Guess we are not lucky to get one that does.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah not many do anymore. I don't think there's even a section for them, because I don't spend much time in any gamestops anyway. I think they just order a certain number just for preorders and then ship off the rest to... somewhere. I'm just guessing.


----------



## tech savvy

wolfeking said:


> EB games does. Game stop does not. Replay does not either from my memory.



My friend, I live in Florida, and every gamestop that I visited carries PC games. But I cant comment on the midnight release for gamestop, even though ive per-order tones of games though them that was midnight launches, I never asked or did a midnight launch for PC.


----------



## jonnyp11

well for a midnight launch it would be for everything, and i think most don't sell copies for the pc for the most obvious reason, steam and origin have all their rediculous sales and all there is no competition when gamestop and stores have to pay for shipping and all that stuff so their profit margin is much lower so they can't afford these sales and all.


----------



## salvage-this

I just bought it at the midnight launch.  When ever I try to install it it tries to download it.  Anyone figure out how to install it from the cd?

Edit:  I am an idiot.  Aparently it "downloads" it from the cd...(facepalm)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I wish we had a 25th release , over here its friday which is a real downer.


----------



## linkin

We get a thursday release (27th)


----------



## salvage-this

Well just to give the people a benchmark I have been playing the first mission to the campaign.  At 1920x1080, ultra settings x4AA and x16 AF I am getting about 36 FPS With my current setup.  Not too bad.


----------



## linkin

Is your card a 2GB? You you use GPU-Z to log VRAM usage? (make sure you tick keep refreshing in background) Cheers


----------



## Shane

Im hoping my copy will come tommorow from GAME.


----------



## mtb211

I just started playing it this morning, got about 2 plays for 20 minutes each... but my game keeps crashing... I had to go to work but I updating my video drivers... something tells me its still going to crash


----------



## mtb211

^^ actually ... anyone else encountered this?


----------



## claptonman

salvage-this said:


> I just bought it at the midnight launch.  When ever I try to install it it tries to download it.  Anyone figure out how to install it from the cd?
> 
> Edit:  I am an idiot.  Aparently it "downloads" it from the cd...(facepalm)



Yeah, but it was going at literally 9 mb/s, which is not normal... oh well.

It's amazing. 35-60 fps for me. Can't wait to see what my new CPU does. (I'm using a X2 555, my X4 is in the mail.


----------



## Ankur

I am getting it on 28th  more than 48 hours of waiting lol and I can't even stop myself watching the walkthroughs. Time to start planning of a clan  .


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Went into gamestation to put some more money down for bf3 :d

Can not wait for midnight launch, i do not intend to sleep friday morning 

could someone let me know how big the day one patch is? and is back to karkand on the disk or does it have to be downloaded...(is it even out yet)?


----------



## salvage-this

linkin said:


> Is your card a 2GB? You you use GPU-Z to log VRAM usage? (make sure you tick keep refreshing in background) Cheers



Yep I have the 2gb version.

I have not gotten very far in the single player but I am using about 700+ mb of vram.  I can't say anything for multiplayer yet.  If I am going to go over 1gb in this game, I bet it would be there.  I'll keep you posted if anything changes.

EDIT: On the second level I hit 1340mb used, about 1100mb+ constantly and the dog fight mission I was around 950-1100mb for most of the mission.

On Caspian Border I am nearing 1600mb used all the time.

EDIT 2:  The latest beta (beta 8) of MSI afterburner can track GPU memory usage in real time if that is easier for people.


----------



## skidude

Picking it up this afternoon after work, can't wait


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> EDIT: On the second level I hit 1340mb used, about 1100mb+ constantly and the dog fight mission I was around 950-1100mb for most of the mission.
> 
> On Caspian Border I am nearing 1600mb used all the time.
> 
> EDIT 2:  The latest beta (beta 8) of MSI afterburner can track GPU memory usage in real time if that is easier for people.



Glad i choose the 2gb version of the 6950.


----------



## salvage-this

Yeah me too.  The 6950 has the power to play the game just fine.  I would hate to be limited by the memory when the GPU has enough power to play the game just fine.  

I feel really bad for GTX 570 owners


----------



## skidude

> I feel really bad for GTX 570 owners





I still think it will run very well, though. Will find out soon.


----------



## Shane

salvage-this said:


> Yeah me too.  The 6950 has the power to play the game just fine.  I would hate to be limited by the memory when the GPU has enough power to play the game just fine.



This is the reason why i recommend either a 6950 2gb or gtx 560ti 2gb when people ask about upgrading their GPU to play BF3 maxed.
Lots of people still argue that running games at 1920x1080 does not require over a Gigabyte of vram. 

Of topic i know, But GTA IV is another example, 1920x1080 maxed settings it uses 1.3-1.4 Gb of Vram on my system...i know its poorly optimised but at least the memory is there for it to use.


----------



## salvage-this

skidude said:


> I still think it will run very well, though. Will find out soon.



It will.  The 570 is still a hell of a card.  Not going to argue that at all.  I am thinking that with the OC on my card I am getting close to the performance of a 570 will at stock. I just hope that the memory usage in BF3 will not be a problem for most users.  



Nevakonaza said:


> This is the reason why i recommend either a 6950 2gb or gtx 560ti 2gb when people ask about upgrading their GPU to play BF3 maxed.
> Lots of people still argue that running games at 1920x1080 does not require over a Gigabyte of vram.



Same here.  It is way better to have more than you need.  Especially since you can't upgrade it like you can regular RAM.


----------



## skidude

> I just hope that the memory usage in BF3 will not be a problem for most users.


That's what I'm hoping for as well. I currently don't have a 1920x1080 monitor so it won't be an issue for me but I will be getting one soon.

I absolutely hate the browser-based menu thing as well.


----------



## claptonman

The highest amount of RAM I've used is 1261... 19 lower than my max lol. but I'm getting great FPS so I'm happy.


----------



## skidude

Yeah max I've used thus far is 1259mb


----------



## jonnyp11

i hate you people, and my system doesn't even have much more ram than you guys' gfx cards do.


----------



## salvage-this

claptonman said:


> The highest amount of RAM I've used is 1261... 19 lower than my max lol. but I'm getting great FPS so I'm happy.





skidude said:


> Yeah max I've used thus far is 1259mb



Good to hear. I wonder if the game trims down memory usage depending on system specs.  Seems a bit out there but that would be cool if they did that.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## skidude

It must be something like that because I'm getting very smooth FPS, haven't noticed any pauses or random drops.


----------



## linkin

Good thing I chose the 2GB 6950


----------



## skidude

Anyone else having constant trouble trying to connect to servers? It either sits at "joining server" forever or, when it says "logging in" it errors out and gives me a message like "connection to login server failed". This happens 9/10 times I try to join a game.


----------



## Bananapie

skidude said:


> Anyone else having constant trouble trying to connect to servers? It either sits at "joining server" forever or, when it says "logging in" it errors out and gives me a message like "connection to login server failed". This happens 9/10 times I try to join a game.



Negative. No problems at all.


----------



## JLuchinski

WTF? I bought the disc and it is downloading the game. I know this because it is going at a whopping 1.2 mbps and the disc isn't in the drive.


----------



## salvage-this

If you keep the disk in and run the installer it will say download but it rill read from the disk.


----------



## Troncoso

Sooo.....What's the word on the mulitplayer??? Or the game in general?


----------



## skidude

Multiplayer is excellent, especially conquest. Single player is fun but very derivative and linear.


----------



## johnb35

I have just got done playing some of the single player campaign on my 6870 and it would pause every now and then.  Not sure what that is all about.  I really don't feel like shelling out another $250 for the 6950.  Is it pausing for anyone else?


----------



## DarthBrownie

After 2 hours of testing out the Xbox 360 version with HD textures on, Single player plays flawlessly but, it's short and reminds you of CoD half the time.  Multiplayer of course is where the game shines its true colours and delivers what the battlefield series is known for.  It is the 1st day so expect a lot of server crash's and lags since people will be buying this game and play the online features a hell lot more than campaign mode.  It does have online pass so for people thinking of buying this pre-owned needs to fork over extra money to enable online multiplayer.


----------



## diduknowthat

Hey guys, I haven't posted in a while but I'm back to discuss some BF3!

After playing both the Alpha and Beta I was quite looking forward to a finish product. Well, I* was kind of disappointed. *

1) The 3D spotting system is horrible. With this large amount of foliage and lighting affects it's damn near impossible to spot people! I do not understand why they don't just revert back to the good old minimap spotting system. 

3) Speaking of minimaps, it's also horrible! I can't make heads or tails out of any of the maps. It also doesn't help that it's bright blue and blends in with half the level. Moreover, the zoom functions seem a bit off, so that it's either way too close in or WAY too far out. 

4) The command rose is lacking. The little lag you get before it pops up is annoying too. Moreover, I'm missing my basic ammo please and medic call options! Furthermore, they seem to be missing a squad command rose.

5) Squad functions are lacking. Between the lack of squad command rose and the lack of clear way to chose your own squad, what the hell Dice?

6) Lack of Commander. Oh well, this will probably never be added. It's a step back for the Battlefield Series. 

*Now for other things I've noticed (some good some bad)*

7) It's really glitchy. (Sadly), it's too be expected of any modern games. I guess we'll just have to wait for patches.

8) The sound is absolutely AMAZING. I get tingles in my spine when bullets wiz past me.

9) Graphics are great, though they seem to be tuned down a bit in multiplayer.

10) I don't lag! I'm running at near maximum settings (everything maxed besides AA) with a Q6600, 4GB ram and 560ti. No lag!

11) The single player campaign is almost exactly like Call of Duty. Sadly, I guess that's that Dice has to do in order to compete in the 12 year old gamers market. I would have much rather Dice just used the extra programming hours towards a better multiplayer experience.


----------



## Machin3

diduknowthat said:


> 11) The single player campaign is almost exactly like Call of Duty. Sadly, I guess that's that Dice has to do in order to compete in the 12 year old gamers market. I would have much rather Dice just used the extra programming hours towards a better multiplayer experience.



Damn, I miss the Instant Battle feature from BF2 and the earlier BF games.


----------



## Kewl Munky

I updated origin, my graphics driver to the one nvidia just released for battlefiled 3, and got the update for battlefield right away. I tried playing it in SLI thinking it was just the beta that didn't work right with it but this full release still crashes when I SLI my GTX 285's. I turned SLI off and it runs, decent on medium. Is there a way to fix this or do I have to wait for a patch?


----------



## JLuchinski

The game keeps freezing on me so I have to a hard restart. It started in Origin when it was downloading the update. Awesome.


----------



## Phy

Personally I hate the way Origins demands to be the middle man. I was surprised at how well my gtx 465 handles the game though, default settings on high. Current problem is the multiplayer keeps locking up on me.


Also, too much foliage.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah Origin sucks. I lowered my RAM from 1600 to 1300 now it works flawlessly, I bought a new motherboard today and I don't think it was doing well with my stick, but all seems well now. I'm loving the sp so far, reminds me a bit of COD but it's still a lot of fun.


----------



## Phy

Didn't like the quick time events in the SP, and the story just kind of ...ended.


----------



## skidude

> 3) Speaking of minimaps, it's also horrible! I can't make heads or tails out of any of the maps. It also doesn't help that it's bright blue and blends in with half the level. Moreover, the zoom functions seem a bit off, so that it's either way too close in or WAY too far out.


Totally agree with this, very frustrating not being able to see a large-scale map of the entire battle when you are in-game.



> 8) The sound is absolutely AMAZING. I get tingles in my spine when bullets wiz past me.


Agree with this even more, the sound design is unbelievable.


----------



## diduknowthat

Just finished the single player. That has got to be one of the shortest campaigns I've ever played. Also seems like a rip off of Blops campaign. Hopefully they'll patch up multiplayer soon so it's more enjoyable.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

diduknowthat said:


> Just finished the single player. That has got to be one of the shortest campaigns I've ever played. Also seems like a rip off of Blops campaign. Hopefully they'll patch up multiplayer soon so it's more enjoyable.



Surely it cant be shorter than homefront?

How was SP, any really memorable moments, and are weapon attributes similar to MP, such as bullet drop, leading onto your target etc.


----------



## FatManSam

Just got an email from Amazon (UK) saying mines been dispatched, can't blooming wait!


----------



## salvage-this

mikeb2817 said:


> Surely it cant be shorter than homefront?
> 
> How was SP, any really memorable moments, and are weapon attributes similar to MP, such as bullet drop, leading onto your target etc.



It's short but I still thing it was a good campaign.  good story IMO and it had enough run and gun and sneaking to make it interesting.


----------



## diduknowthat

mikeb2817 said:


> Surely it cant be shorter than homefront?
> 
> How was SP, any really memorable moments, and are weapon attributes similar to MP, such as bullet drop, leading onto your target etc.



I'm not sure, as I've never played homefront, but I finished the campaign in about 5 hours on normal difficulty. 

I've been spoiled of single players ever single Half life 2 .


----------



## CrazyMike

Alright, here is my take on the game thus so far:

Pro:
 1) awesome graphics
2) a plus with the interactive environment
3) nice fluid motion through the game, no spots where you seem to "be lost". As well as the nice hurdle jump over things while running is awesome
4) Controls are easy to use and get use to them fast.
5) sound is incredible
6) very tactical game, can't just really go guns blazing sort of thing.
7) during the whole game, events change. Go from in a hummer, on foot, into a jet... keeps you at the edge of your seat sort of speak.
8) Co-op campaign play.... haven't tried this, but the fact that it is there, major plus one. 

Cons:
1) I have noticed in many spots, environments will appear and disappear (mostly with graffiti on walls)
2) There are glitches in the game (to be expected though. One 'level' i was able to go through almost the whole thing without running into an enemy.
3) don't like the fact that can't turn on or off flashlight as i so please.
4) Same story line basics as call of duty, as well as that freaking stupid kill cam.
5) teammates seem to go where ever you are taking cover, they then proceed to push you out of the way.(campaign) 
6) difficulty levels are lacking in true difficulty. I mean hard was at some points hard, but overall, still made it through. 

Over all i love the game. It has that realistic feel to it. Mainly because i think of the nice graphics, sound, and interactive environment. If it weren't for these three things, it would just be another COD.

I see you guys complaining about the mini map. I personally don't care for the mini map. To me it creates more challenge to the player by not being there. Makes the player have to know the map inside and out. Never knowing what's around the corner or anything. With a mini map in place, you could see where everything is (obstacles and scenic points) without remembering it. As well as if they included where all the players are, becomes a little too easy. 


There is a lot more.... but that is pretty much my short version of the game. I will be playing this for a long while


----------



## Phy

You can turn off the flashlight with "T" I believe.


----------



## johnb35

Anybody else having the issue where it game play pauses when its being saved?  Other than that I have no issues.


----------



## linkin

Not sure john, I'm picking up my copy today. May I ask how it runs and on what settings with your 6870?


----------



## Bill16857

anyone know how this will perform with an ati 4890 and my specs?


----------



## johnb35

Here is a screenshot of my 3d settings, not sure what else you need.  Let me know.


----------



## linkin

I meant in game settings  but that helps too.


----------



## johnb35

I will get that to you tomorrow, going to bed now have to get up real early for work.


----------



## linkin

No problem. For everyone else, once I get the game I can tell you how it runs on a 5770.


----------



## JareeB

why does win7 have to cost so much


----------



## linkin

What do you mean, it costs nothing :ninja:

Nah I got mine for $30, student copy.


----------



## Darren

Hey Linkin, let me know how it runs on a 5770.  

That's exactly what I've got and I'm wondering what kind of performance I can expect at 1600 x 900. I'll probably get BF3, but wait till the price drops.


----------



## JaredC.

Hey guys Im getting issues like this in game, anybody else having a similar problem?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPDCBMthBws


----------



## Phy

JaredC. said:


> Hey guys Im getting issues like this in game, anybody else having a similar problem?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPDCBMthBws



What are your graphics settings?


----------



## JaredC.

Ultra, I thought that could be a problem. But when I turned it down to medium it worsened.


----------



## Phy

What about the AA settings and the like? V sync on?


----------



## linkin

JaredC. said:


> Hey guys Im getting issues like this in game, anybody else having a similar problem?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPDCBMthBws



That's artefacting, it's usually a sign of a faulty graphics card or something wrong with the drivers. Do you have the latest nvidia whql ones?


----------



## JaredC.

I do, I have the 285.62 drivers. Ive only had this game do this to me, could that rule out a bad graphics card? AA is at 4x MSAA and VSync is off.


----------



## DrScurvy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6sOndI6mUk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3McV2maAOk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LmYDeb-qwM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bgo3BM90fs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAioN2O2zsg


----------



## JaredC.

I hate to thread jack here, but my display drivers just failed for no reason while I was sitting here with just the internet open.


----------



## diduknowthat

johnb35 said:


> Anybody else having the issue where it game play pauses when its being saved?  Other than that I have no issues.



Nope, I got mine installed on my SSD, loads insanely quickly.


----------



## linkin

Defragging mine then I'm going to load up singleplayer


----------



## claptonman

Now it says the server reset and I can't get the webpage up... damn it!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So im getting mine a midnight tonight  cant wait, how limited am i going to be by my e6600? And at 1366x768 with my 6850 and e6600 what settings can i expect.


----------



## linkin

5770 performance is decent on medium settings. Don't try anything higher. Using 2xAA and 16xAF.

Crossfire would help, I imagine.


----------



## claptonman

Your CPU and GPU are on about the same level, comparing them. Not gonna hit Ultra settings. Maybe high settings and definitely medium settings.

Those helis and planes are hard to control without a joystick.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Heli's are so much better with kb/m, the jets were pretty easy during the beta too, had to up the dpi on my mouse to get it turn quick enough though but its on the fly so there wasnt too much of an issue.

I think i prefer the kb/m because of the practice iv ha don bf2


----------



## Shane

My Limited Edition hit the doorstep just,Yay!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> My Limited Edition hit the doorstep just,Yay!



nice, im starting to wish i had preordered online , really dont want to go to the midnight launch in my area, its a grim place


----------



## Shane

Played 4 rounds of Multiplayer so far, Its going to take some getting used to I think.

Now that allot of people have a got a head start on the unlocks I think its quite a challenge for rank 1 players with just the crappy starting weapons & Iron sights, But we all have to start somewhere eh?

Thing im not liking about the game so far, Does anyone else think its quite hard to notice an enemy when all the surroundings are so pretty and shiny?
I think they went overkill on the lighting/bloom.

Multiplayer imo still feels sluggish, The player movements feel heavy and slow responding, Maybe this will be tweaked in future updates.

Anyone know when we will be getting Wake Island?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I had a look online last night but no release date yet i dont think.

what are the rest of the maps like Nevakonaza? I hope theyre better than metro, after playing caspian i didnt want to see metro ever again


----------



## mtb211

claptonman said:


> Your CPU and GPU are on about the same level, comparing them. Not gonna hit Ultra settings. Maybe high settings and definitely medium settings.
> 
> Those helis and planes are hard to control without a joystick.



I would think a 570 GTX should run max settings... maybe @ a decent framerate

Have you had any issues with crashing? I have a 560 ti and I had to downgrade my clockspeed to 822 to keep the game from crashing


----------



## mtb211

ps im an idiot.. i thought u were talking about your machine! haha


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> My Limited Edition hit the doorstep just,Yay!



 Still waiting on mine, ordered through Amazon though so will probably only get it tomorrow


----------



## Machin3

linkin said:


> 5770 performance is decent on medium settings. Don't try anything higher. Using 2xAA and 16xAF.
> 
> *Crossfire would help, I imagine.*



Nope, a lot of people are complaining that Crossfire and SLI make the game unplayable.


----------



## Shane

Machin3 said:


> Nope, a lot of people are complaining that Crossfire and SLI make the game unplayable.



Meh,Its still early days yet!

If only i had the space & PSU for another 6950 2gb.


----------



## JareeB

linkin said:


> What do you mean, it costs nothing :ninja:
> 
> Nah I got mine for $30, student copy.



nice, get one for me?


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> What do you mean, it costs nothing :ninja:
> 
> Nah I got mine for $30, student copy.



Got mine for free, Microsoft cert


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Anyone going to a midnight launch tonight?

I live in a small place, never been to a midnight launch before how big can i expect the que to be?


----------



## mrjack

I'll probably wait a few weeks before getting BF3, so that the worst bugs are fixed by the time I start playing.


----------



## skidude

It's not terribly buggy, sure there are some but they fixed nearly all of them from the beta. I have yet to encounter any bad ones.


----------



## Aastii

How similar are vehicles to BF2, as in the flying controls?


----------



## linkin

Default flying controls suck from what I've heard. I think you can make them like BF2 though.


----------



## Phy

The heli controls felt inverted for the 5 mins I had one.


----------



## JLuchinski

Is anyone who doesn't have a GTX 560 running WHQL drivers? I'm still running the beta, just want to make sure the new ones are fine.


----------



## DrScurvy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sokeZw7HEQ


----------



## skidude

> Is anyone who doesn't have a GTX 560 running WHQL drivers? I'm still running the beta, just want to make sure the new ones are fine.



I have a GTX 570 running 285.62 WHQL and haven't had any problems.


----------



## linkin

I'm digging the Type 88 and the SKS. I'm actually playing more recon and support than engie and assault!


----------



## JLuchinski

The new drivers are nice and I'm really loving the single player so far, really loving the graphics to, they did an amazing job. But I can't get it to work in 3d. Has anyone else tried? I know it's on because every other game is in 3d except this one.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Do the ati beta drivers actually increase performance in the game?

Im getting bad fps no matter what settings i use, im gettiing around the same with most things on ultra that i am on everything medium.

I play at 1366x768 and my cpu is crappy i know


----------



## Aastii

Release day rolls around, no game. Thanks Amazon  they have, however refunded the extra P&P I paid which was supposed to get me it on the day


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Release day rolls around, no game. Thanks Amazon  they have, however refunded the extra P&P I paid which was supposed to get me it on the day



I originally had my BF3 pre-order with Amazon then I cancelled and pre-ordered with GAME instead, glad I did now.


----------



## Phy

After playing with the choppers a bit more I've found that using the WASD and arrow keys is the easiest way to control the flying vehicles. It feels a lot like trying to balance a broom stick, that shoots rockets.


----------



## linkin

I encountered a glitch where I could lay down infinite C4, but couldn't blow it...


----------



## Ankur

Heyy Guys I am going to get my BF3 copy today. . 
Can anyone tell me whether we can team chat or only chat in the multiplayer?
I have seen many videos of multiplayer, but haven't seen any chat texts on the screen? How do the player communicate with each other?
Because I think to win a round its all about teamwork in BF3 unlike COD.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://www.guru3d.com/article/battlefield-3-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmark-test/8 


Finally a proper bf3 benchmark


----------



## JLuchinski

mikeb2817 said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/article/battlefield-3-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmark-test/8
> 
> 
> Finally a proper bf3 benchmark



 Yeah this game runs very nicely on moderate hardware. I remember reading in another forum about a month ago someone was saying that he read a tweet from one of the creators saying to run it on max at playable frame-rates you would need SLI GTX 580's.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv seen the same thing from them too, i think its a marketing thing tbh, i mean not everyone has a 1080 monitor for a start (i dont) and not everyone is really going to be bothered that they occasionally dip below 60fps.

That said im sure it is amazing seeing no drops in fps with dual gtx 580 but hardly worth the £300-£400 price tag imo


----------



## FatManSam

Absolutely loving BF3! Awesome campaign, awesome multiplayer. Will most certainly keep me busy until Skyrim ;P


----------



## ScottALot

FatManSam said:


> Absolutely loving BF3! Awesome campaign, awesome multiplayer. Will most certainly keep me busy until Skyrim ;P



Same thing here.

Anyone want to add me on Origin? My username is ScottALot. I have more fun being a support player (when playing larger games), so I'm a valuable guy to have. I love playing Engineer and fixing up a helicopter while in mid-air. On smaller games, I'll play Recon, which I'm pretty good at. I need some tips, though.. I kinda suck when it comes to actually killing people and playing the objective directly.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Do we not have a platoon for computer forum? Enough of the members are on it 

If any one wants a game sometime origin name is same as forum name, mikeb2817


----------



## Sdot

linkin said:


> I encountered a glitch where I could lay down infinite C4, but couldn't blow it...



that sounds like lag or sounds like you were disconnecting lol


----------



## russb

ScottALot,i have sent you a friends request got to tell have not played it properly yet so you might have to help me out with the game mate.Also sent you mikeb2817 one as well.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

nice one russ will accept in a mo 

Slight spoiler in white below, only read if your really nosey or have completed the game   It doesnt give too much away but it does give a hint 

On another note, iv just seen the funniest glitch ever, the last fight the guy wasnt there haha, it was like a scene off fight club where hes fighting himself, throwing himself about and smashing a brick into the floor 


I must say i thoroughly enjoyed the campaign, although extremely short it was really good.

couldnt get much story though as the cutscenes kept sticking and stuttering :/

EDIT: not got it russ :/


----------



## Okedokey

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv seen the same thing from them too, i think its a marketing thing tbh, i mean not everyone has a 1080 monitor for a start (i dont) and not everyone is really going to be bothered that they occasionally dip below 60fps.
> 
> That said im sure it is amazing seeing no drops in fps with dual gtx 580 but hardly worth the £300-£400 price tag imo



Yeah but the point is most people who are right into gaming do play at 1080p.  And at that resolution, 1 GTX580 wont cut it at ultra settings.  Trust me.


----------



## DrScurvy

Battlefield 3 & Immortal Technique

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1C7Y_wOPcg


----------



## salvage-this

bigfellla said:


> Yeah but the point is most people who are right into gaming do play at 1080p.  And at that resolution, 1 GTX580 wont cut it at ultra settings.  Trust me.



Hmmm...  I played through the entire campaign maxed with my single 6950.  I never saw lag.


----------



## kennebell347

salvage-this said:


> Hmmm...  I played through the entire campaign maxed with my single 6950.  I never saw lag.



I have played this game on one of my 6950s *completely* maxed at 1080p and 4x AA and it is smooth as silk. With both my 6950s it runs at 60fps with v sync and never dips below that. These are also 1 GB cards.

Whoever said you need 2 gb cards and multiple expensive gpus to run this game is incorrect.


----------



## Okedokey

salvage-this said:


> Hmmm...  I played through the entire campaign maxed with my single 6950.  I never saw lag.



Rubbish, a 6950 cannot run BF3 at 1920 x 1080 at max.  Simply cannot.  I mean full AA, max textures the whole lot.  Not a selective 'max' setting.   Try a full battle scenario on Caspian Borders in MP.  You will fail.  I am vindicated by the statement below:



kennebell347 said:


> I have played this game on one of my 6950s *completely* maxed at 1080p and 4x AA and it is smooth as silk. With both my 6950s it runs at 60fps with v sync and never dips below that. These are also 1 GB cards.
> 
> Whoever said you need 2 gb cards and multiple expensive gpus to run this game is incorrect.



Im sorry but 4xAA is not *"completely" *maxed out lol, plus if you are only getting 60FPS with 2 cards, your performance with one card will be (by definition) less than 30FPS, which is rubbish - in fact, unplayable.  Not _'smooth as silk'_. 

Crank it up to proper max, including max AA and HBAO and you'll get pwned with that set up.



> Remember that the Radeon boards take a lot of abuse with MSAA enabled, and the Ultra preset applies this feature automatically. As a result, I’d go so far as to say Ultra quality at enthusiast-oriented resolutions is out of the question for almost all single-GPU setups.


 Source



> GeForce GTX 400- and 500-series cards look great, run well, and take a much smaller hit when you apply MSAA than AMD’s boards.


 Source as above

Secondly, VRAM is pretty much maxed on a 1.5GB card with BF3 due to the hi res textures during Ultra play.  If you plan on using anything higher than 1080p you will need more VRAM.  Period.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Maybe your definition of playable is different to ours, i mean yeh sure 60 fps consistent looks nice, but 30 is playable. I am more than happy to play at 30. I would prefer to play at 60 no doubt, but this isn't a cod game, you dont need blazing fps to stay on point, you just need consistency.

So if these guys say theyre maxing it out then im inclined to agree.


As for the AA settings when i had a look 4x was the most it went upto. How do you increase that?


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah fine, but he's playing at less than 30FPS due to no CF or SLI scaling being 100% and that is at only 4xAA which is low. 16AA is max and my nvidia control panel puts it up to 32AA.  My point is, if you want to play at full 'ultra' 1 GPU is not enough.  And less than (or equal to) 30FPS is rubbish for FPS games regardless of taste.  On FPS games, less than 40FPS is really 'struggle street' and less than 30 is unplayable.

So in summary to suggest that 1 x 6950 will play at 1080p on max is bullshit.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://www.guru3d.com/article/battlefield-3-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmark-test/6

Theres one gtx 580 there playing at 1080 on ultra.

That suggests to me single card set ups can play it (albeit hi end ones)

Still my argument stands, i find 30 fps comfortable. And does higher than 4x aa depend on hradware because its not showing up on my settings options.


----------



## Okedokey

I give up, whatever.


----------



## linkin

mikeb2817 said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/article/battlefield-3-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmark-test/6
> 
> Theres one gtx 580 there playing at 1080 on ultra.
> 
> *Doesn't say whether it's peak, average or lowest framerate. 1.5GB or 3GB card?*
> 
> That suggests to me single card set ups can play it (albeit hi end ones)
> 
> *Not to me.*
> 
> Still my argument stands, i find 30 fps comfortable. And does higher than 4x aa depend on hradware because its not showing up on my settings options.
> 
> *Your argument stands for no one but yourself. Personally, I want 60fps minimum. That's my argument. 4xAA is not maxed, either. That's a fact. Maxed indicates the most intensive settings, and nothing less. 4xMSAA is not maxed. 8xMSAA is.*



Responses in bold. 1024MB/1280MB/1536MB is simply not enough, sometimes even 2GB is not enough for 1080p maxed out. I know this because the game crashes with a DirectX message with something about not enough VRAM, 0KB free, please ensure your GPU has at least 512mb etc, when I have textures on anything higher than medium with my 5770, which has 1GB of VRAM.

Riddle me this. If 1GB is enough, why are we seeing cards targeted at 1080p with more than 1GB VRAM?

The answer is that 1GB is not enough for modern games. It might be more than enough for a Source engine or COD game, but certainly not DX10/DX11 titles on maximum.

The point is that it's better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## Okedokey

^^^ exactly.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

> Doesn't say whether it's peak, average or lowest framerate. 1.5GB or 3GB card?


 guessing by most benchmarks i would believe its average. 1.5gb or 3gb doesnt matter the argument bigfella put forward is single card set ups cant handle the game.



> Your argument stands for no one but yourself. Personally, I want 60fps minimum. That's my argument. 4xAA is not maxed, either. That's a fact. Maxed indicates the most intensive settings, and nothing less. 4xMSAA is not maxed. 8xMSAA is.



Having at 60fps minimum is your decision, but could you post a pic of this 8xmsaa, i cannot see it when i have been in the settings looking under ultra, nor custom. And by ultra i am refering to in gam eoptions not foced ones in CCC or nvidia control.



> Responses in bold. 1024MB/1280MB/1536MB is simply not enough, sometimes even 2GB is not enough for 1080p maxed out. I know this because the game crashes with a DirectX message with something about not enough VRAM, 0KB free, please ensure your GPU has at least 512mb etc, when I have textures on anything higher than medium with my 5770, which has 1GB of VRAM.



i was on my telly with my comp last night, at 1080, put it to ultra (it was obviously completely unplayable) and i didnt get this message. But the argument remains regardless of wether the cards vram is 1.5gb or 3gb were on about single cards, not the specs of them cards.



> Riddle me this. If 1GB is enough, why are we seeing cards targeted at 1080p with more than 1GB VRAM?



I could be wrong, i cant remember every post iv put in here, but i dont think i ever said 1gb was enough. Like i said i could be wrong but i dont think i am.



> The answer is that 1GB is not enough for modern games. It might be more than enough for a Source engine or COD game, but certainly not DX10/DX11 titles on maximum.


 My 1gb card is enough to max dead island, battlefield bad company 2, fear 3, and a host of other games that aren't source engined games or CoD games.



> The point is that it's better to have too much than not enough.



I agree but not everyone has a money tree or lots of disposable income, i dont hence the reason im on an e6600 and have only now after almost a year been able to get a modern card.

EDIT:





> again all tests have DX11 / Ultra mode 4xAA enabled / 16x AF enabled / HBAO enabled -- we'll everything is enabled



I guess guru couldn't find 8x msaa either :/


----------



## Casey

Just to let everyone know, I currently have 5.5 gbs of ram along with my Radeon HD 6870, and I have every single setting maxed, everything is on Ultra, along with anti-aliasing deferred and HBAO. Working great, looks like I don't need a 6950 or 6970 after all.


----------



## skidude

I absolutely cannot stand Origin or the horrid web-based server browser. It literally takes me 15 minutes to successfully join a game, every single time. Either the game errors out when it first launches, thus making it stick on "joining server" indefinitely or it fails to connect to the login server or when I finally get through all of that I will get to the loading screen and it will freeze and crash.

Very, very pissed off because when I can actually get into a game I'm having a blast but trying to do so is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Shane

Anyone here experience slow loading times when joining a server?

Takes forever here, no matter what server...and sometimes I just get a black screen and have to quit and restart BF3 and then it works fine....hopefully they will fix this soon.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ I have the exact same problem sometimes, more so today after there server updates that they were doing last night.


----------



## Aastii

Casey said:


> Just to let everyone know, I currently have 5.5 gbs of ram along with my Radeon HD 6870, and I have every single setting maxed, everything is on Ultra, along with anti-aliasing deferred and HBAO. Working great, looks like I don't need a 6950 or 6970 after all.



What resolution?

And how do you have 5.5GB of memory?

=EDIt=

Operation Metro is the worst map I have every played on any game, it is so badly designed, it is just an RPG fest, and on conquest is even worse


----------



## mrjack

Aastii said:


> Operation Metro is the worst map I have every played on any game, it is so badly designed, it is just an RPG fest, and on conquest is even worse



Based on the videos I have seen of Operation Metro being played as a 64-player conquest map I'd have to agree. On the other hand I think it was an okay map when I played it as a 32-player rush map during the beta.

RPG spamming as a whole is extremely annoying, especially the moments when an enemy uses it in a CQC situation and I get killed but they somehow survive the blast.


----------



## linkin

Yeah RPG's are the worst in CQB. For taking out snipers at a medium-long distance they are alright though. Since they're generally prone, they don't have much hope of getting out of the way in time.


----------



## Shane

Loving the map Kharg Island on Conquest mode, Its allot of fun taking out jets with a Stinger. 

Getting use to the controls better now aswell,I need to play more medic though and unlock those defibs.

Anyone know when we will see Wake Island appear?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ its going to be december sometime. I dont think an actual specific date has been given


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Loving the map Kharg Island on Conquest mode, Its allot of fun taking out jets with a Stinger.
> 
> Getting use to the controls better now aswell,I need to play more medic though and unlock those defibs.
> 
> Anyone know when we will see Wake Island appear?



Kharg Island is a favourite of mine as well  Support is a blast with the type 88. Also loving the AKs-74u with the 3.4x scope.

Not a fan of the M16/M4 rifles though. Can't wait to unlock the G36C!


----------



## diduknowthat

Does anyone else feel that there are many things left out of this game from BF2 and BFBC2?

Things such as:

-The little lines you get that shows where your squad is attacking. It's such a useful little feature. Right now I hear "Attack this position" from my squad leader, and I can't figure out for the life of me where I'm attacking because the mini-map is so damn confusing.

-Car horns. It has always been in the game, why did they get rid of it? It's useful to tell your teammates to hop in. 

-Ability to call out for medic and ammo. I can't want to run around until I find a medic, then look at him just to ask for a damn medic bag.

I feel like these features are so obvious and I have no idea why Dice decided to get rid of them. Currently besides the stunning graphics and sound, I really don't feel like I'm playing a battlefield game at all.


----------



## linkin

I'm inclined to agree with you


----------



## kennebell347

bigfellla said:


> Rubbish, a 6950 cannot run BF3 at 1920 x 1080 at max.  Simply cannot.  I mean full AA, max textures the whole lot.  Not a selective 'max' setting.   Try a full battle scenario on Caspian Borders in MP.  You will fail.  I am vindicated by the statement below:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sorry but 4xAA is not *"completely" *maxed out lol, plus if you are only getting 60FPS with 2 cards, your performance with one card will be (by definition) less than 30FPS, which is rubbish - in fact, unplayable.  Not _'smooth as silk'_.
> 
> Crank it up to proper max, including max AA and HBAO and you'll get pwned with that set up.
> 
> Source
> 
> Source as above
> 
> Secondly, VRAM is pretty much maxed on a 1.5GB card with BF3 due to the hi res textures during Ultra play.  If you plan on using anything higher than 1080p you will need more VRAM.  Period.



Read my post again. I said I get 60fps constant with VSYNC ON. Hence the 60fps constant. Without v sync I hit 90-100 fps depending on the map. The lowest I ever see is a low spike of 40fps. I do not play without v sync very often so it always sits at 60fps. 

I only have the option of running 4x AA in the menu and everything in my CCC is maxed for 3d applications. 

When you show me a noticeable difference in visuals in AA over 4x then I will stop calling 4x maxed. And yes, I am running HBAO as well.

I will keep enjoying my maxed out BF3 on my sissy 6950 setup running completely smooth at 1080p.

And the reason I know for a fact that it runs WELL on 1 card is because I had to play it in windowed mode with eyefinity on for the menus to appear. I was averaging 35-50fps EASY with the same settings stated before. You cannot use crossfire in windowed mode so it only uses one card. 

I have yet to notice any issues with my 1gb cards on this game. Now, if I did have the ability to up my AA as high as yours then I would probably have a significant FPS loss. But I have never ran anything over 2x or 4x because I see NO difference in visuals. Only performance loss.

If I did have an issue.. I would go out and buy two 3gb 580s. I am not a person hurting for money trying to defend my budget system. I run what it takes to max a game and that is it. When I cannot, I upgrade.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I can only get 4xaa as well. I get between 45-60 fps @ 1080. I tried cranking it up to 32xmsaa or whatever in the Nvidia control panel and didn't see any difference and absolutely no drop in performance. Maybe I didn't do it correctly? But yes I agree, for everyone "maxed out" is everything in the game menu set to as high as it can go, not by your control panel settings forcing it.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^^ its going to be december sometime. I dont think an actual specific date has been given



Hopefully, Cant wait to see this map in DX11..i think it was a great map in BF2.



linkin said:


> Kharg Island is a favourite of mine as well  Support is a blast with the type 88. Also loving the AKs-74u with the 3.4x scope.
> 
> Not a fan of the M16/M4 rifles though. Can't wait to unlock the G36C!



Yeah the AKs-74u is wicked, I also don't like the M16/M4 rifles and some of the iron sights on the weapons are horrible, hard to see with them. 



diduknowthat said:


> Does anyone else feel that there are many things left out of this game from BF2 and BFBC2?
> -Car horns. It has always been in the game, why did they get rid of it? It's useful to tell your teammates to hop in.



I was also wondering why they left out the Horn on the jeep, But i bet its been suggested millions of times on their forums so hopefully they will implement it.

Not having any luck with the Jets at the moment, I just cant fly the bloody things.


----------



## xxmorpheus

I am experiencing great scaling on 3 6950 and bulldozer.  Absolutely everything on ultra and HBAO with maxed out AA/AF/MSAA. 210% scaling, constant 60fps with vsync.


----------



## linkin

So I was in game and two dudes were arguing about stingers. One dude was complaining because the other dude kept killing him with the stinger. Basically he was crying because he can't void a missile, and the other dude blurts out "CRY SOME MORE, YOUR TEARS FULE MY STINGER" at it was so funny I almost wet myself


----------



## salvage-this

bigfellla said:


> Rubbish, a 6950 cannot run BF3 at 1920 x 1080 at max.  Simply cannot.  I mean full AA, max textures the whole lot.  Not a selective 'max' setting.   Try a full battle scenario on Caspian Borders in MP.  You will fail.  I am vindicated by the statement below:



I don't really care if you believe me or not.  But I played through at whole campaign maxed at 1920x1080,  full everything, HBAO enabled.  I saw no lag.  FPS in the low 40's.  I play in multiplayer with the same settings.  I would turn it down if I saw a need to. 

Reminder:  This is not a stock 6950.  I have another 140MHz on the core and another 100MHz on the memory.  I wouldn't think that a 6950 at stock would do as well.


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> I don't really care if you believe me or not.  But I played through at whole campaign maxed at 1920x1080,  full everything, HBAO enabled.  I saw no lag.  FPS in the low 40's.  I play in multiplayer with the same settings.  I would turn it down if I saw a need to.
> 
> Reminder:  This is not a stock 6950.  I have another 140MHz on the core and another 100MHz on the memory.  I wouldn't think that a 6950 at stock would do as well.



I can believe it given I was getting 60+FPS constant on a stock 560Ti at 1280x1024

I want to play it on my TV but my HDMI cable broke, so can't until I get a new one. that an PC gaming on a TV sucks royally because it feels so wrong gaming with my mouse on the floor and keyboard on my lap


----------



## just a noob

Why do I have to launch this game from my web browser?


----------



## linkin

Because EA are wankers.


----------



## awildgoose

I'm liking the game, except for the lag I sometimes get. Also, how it is launched.
I'm not sure why people aren't liking flying, I love flying in the game. Mainly scout heli's, they are my favourite, so easy to fly.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ I love flying except for the weird turbulence in the jets, its quite off putting


----------



## pallethecop

bigfellla said:


> Yeah but the point is most people who are right into gaming do play at 1080p.  And at that resolution, 1 GTX580 wont cut it at ultra settings.  Trust me.



Disagree, played the game with ultra settings @ 1080p resolution, had an average fps of 40!! and I only have a single 5870!


----------



## linkin




----------



## mihir

linkin said:


>



Le Another one


----------



## linkin

Hahaha! That's good one


----------



## mrjack

I'm really looking forward to getting BF3. I'm holding out until at least next week for a couple of reasons:
-for the sake of my education (I have 2 exams this week and loads of homework)
-allow time for DICE to fix the major bugs and improve server stability
-save up a bit of money


----------



## mihir

[YT]5YzzaRdGGVg[/YT] 
This is my new ring tone


----------



## salvage-this

I just go done playing a few hours of multiplayer.  It seems like I have to play as an engineer to win any Conquest games.  Apart from having a good team that works together to cap positions, it seems that whatever team has the most tanks wins.  I kinda feel like I get killed more by vehicles than infantry.  It kinda ruins the multiplayer experience for me.  

I also hate that they have added regenerating health for both infantry and vehicles.  That takes out a lot of the reason for deploying medic bags and using the repair tool to try to aid a teammate with a tank.  I just kinda feel that BFBC2 had it right and BF3 took a lot more steps towards COD.  

Anyone with me?


----------



## linkin

I'm with you.

What this game needs (in order of importance)

1) Commander, squad, map & voip functions the same as BF2 (in game not we based)
2) In game server browser and favourites list
3) To come to other digital distributors (steam, etc) and to ditch origin as a requirement for singleplayer
4) Non-regenerating health, for vehicles at the very least.

What do you think? BF3 could easily get GOTY if it had the above. The graphics are already up to scratch.


----------



## salvage-this

linkin said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> What this game needs (in order of importance)
> 
> 1) Commander, squad, map & voip functions the same as BF2 (in game not we based)



I never played BF2 but it would be nice to have some central idea on how to play multiplayer



linkin said:


> 2) In game server browser and favourites list



There is a favorites list but it is in the browser.  :/  Still not happy with that decision. 



linkin said:


> 3) To come to other digital distributors (steam, etc) and to ditch origin as a requirement for singleplayer



Agreed 100%  I don't want a whole bunch of different hosting programs just to play games.  Especially when they do the same things.



linkin said:


> 4) Non-regenerating health, for vehicles at the very least.



yeah regenerating health in vehicles is absurd.  I can buy that your body does heal itself over time.  But my car does not repair it's own flats on the fly.  



linkin said:


> What do you think? BF3 could easily get GOTY if it had the above. The graphics are already up to scratch.



I bet it already has a good chance.  Hell, BLOPS won a bunch of awards last year


----------



## linkin

Well BF3 does have Skyrim, Batman arkham city and a few others to contend with.


----------



## Phy

Play in hardcore or infantry only games, both solve your 2 bigger complaints.


----------



## claptonman

How the hell do you fire missiles from planes?


----------



## Ankur

Even I wanna know how to shoot missiles, but I have a guess you need co-pilot for that  and especially want to see bomber like  missile drops on tanks, vehicals etc.


----------



## JlCollins005

I would have to agree with vehicles, I stay away from conquest maps that have a bunch of heavy vehicles like tanks, choppers and so forth.  Bout the only conquest map i play is grand bazaar and even then i find the vehicles annoy me sometimes when thats all the other team uses.  Another thing that bugs me is the mortar i have played so many rounds where the top guys on both teams are the ones sitting in a corner mortaring the whole time.

As far as origin and the web based server thing i dont care for it but am getting used to it i hate having to exit the game completely to switch servers.

Also anyone played a operation metro conquest yet lol, nothing but nades, rockets and grenade launchers all game, easy way to rack up points for medic though just sit back and revive ever 2 seconds


----------



## Phy

Missiles are unlocked when you get enough points with jets.


----------



## Ankur

Phy said:


> Missiles are unlocked when you get enough points with jets.



That means I will have to use the Jet MG against the Jets with Missiles  ?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Pretty much lol, best thing to do is go nuts literally, if you have a plane on your tail, play chicken with the floor, dont pull out until theyve broke off as chances ar eyour gunna die anyway 

Just be sneaky and get behind them, iv just unlocked rocket pods for my jets doing the same thing lol  Need to get AGM's though :/


----------



## Ankur

Nice! What are explosives that jets drop on the red smoke on the maps? Are they missiles or drop out bombs?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I think its guided missiles, unfortunately there are no bombs :/

If you have it on pc go into stats on battlelog, go to the vehicles tab and it show you all the unlocks.

Soon as you get heatseekrs and stealth its plain sailing, most people on bf3 atm are rubbish in planes so easy pickings. Its stingers that you need to look out for but you can outrun them if you go towards the nearest out of bounds edge 


Good luck soldier


----------



## Ankur

I haven't tried the planes yet but if its only WASD and arrow keys then I think it will be easy for me to fly it, I have tried many games with WASD arrow keys to fly planes, so I think I will be good at the start.

I would mostly like to kill tanks/vehicals from the sky.
Death From Above!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iirc its one or the other, like heatseekers are for planes and AGM's are for tanks and vehicles. That said you can have your cannons for air support and amg's for ground support.

You can also get rocket pods which are good for either


----------



## salvage-this

Phy said:


> Play in hardcore or infantry only games, both solve your 2 bigger complaints.



I like having the tanks I just think that BF3 is too dependant on them.  In BFBC2 when I played on Oasis, there was one tank and it spawned every once in a while.  It was a good challenge if the other team got it and a bonus if your team did.

In BF3 it seems that there are at least 3 tanks on the field at a given time and a few flying units.  it just gets to me when I go on a streak to cap a position only to get my head taken off by a tank that just happens to waltz into the HQ.    Just personal opinion.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Thats the way bf is, bf 1942 was insance with the amount of stuff, as was bf vietnam and bf2 

It was culled a bit with bf2142 and then recently with bc and bc2.

But on the older ones i barely remember being killed by infantry, it was always air or ground vehicles.


----------



## Ankur

The servers are being upgraded now, lets see how it goes on from here.

Till they come up I saw some Rocket pods and Guided Missiles vids on Youtube. I liked the Guided ones. . Nice!!!
Now I am pretty sure how Tanks are vulnerable to jets. But jets are vulnerable to jets only haha. . . even to ground attackers. . but not as much as Heli cops
Jets are FAST!!!!
I wish they were flawless


----------



## SuperDuperMe

jets are supposed to be getting buffed with the new patch, it was on egmdaily.

Hopefully theyll make the cannons more powerful, and 2 missiles destroy rather than disable

Too many times have i had someone jump out of a disabled jet to stop me from getting a kill.

I also hate how they dont like playing with someone in a jet better than them and jump before you even get a chance to lock on , happened last night i was just circling the map and no one would come near me in a jet they just kept jumping when i started the chase 


EDIT: Some patch info, i think its legitimate, iv not seen anything off egm that isn't tbh.

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/battlefield-3-patch-details/


----------



## mtb211

jeez, is anyone else spending 20 minutes trying to find a server that is not full? this web based layout is confusing


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yeah its not just you i have the same problem as well, i search for most player servers and there usually like 5 64 player servers then obviously it goes down and down, then it starts at 64 players again and so on.

Why dont they just put it completely in order :/


----------



## salvage-this

I just check my preferences to  servers that have 1-5 slots open.  Usually takes me  3 or so tries then I am in a server.


----------



## mtb211

salvage-this said:


> I just check my preferences to  servers that have 1-5 slots open.  Usually takes me  3 or so tries then I am in a server.



haha thats what the means!!! Ill try that tonight after I pick up uncharted


----------



## claptonman

Phy said:


> Missiles are unlocked when you get enough points with jets.



Ohhh. God I can barely get any kills with jets. I just end up ramming the jet into the helis or tanks...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ wait for a jet to hit the roof limit and it should stall, take it out before you do and its easy kills.


----------



## DrScurvy

Heli skydiving ftw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4_X7nPyw5I


----------



## JLuchinski

Just finished the SP campaign, that was fricken awesome. Agreed that it could of been longer but it was like a nice long action movie. On to MP now.


----------



## claptonman

Anyone been getting random green flashes?


----------



## Phy

claptonman said:


> Anyone been getting random green flashes?



All the time. I heard console's get it sometimes too though so not sure what the cause is.


----------



## salvage-this

I get it too.  I checked around and it looks like it is a problem on BF3's end.


----------



## linkin

So much base rape on davamand peak... reminds be of BF2


----------



## SuperDuperMe

what happened to being able to blow holes in the floor to create tank traps and trenches :/

What a load of BS, i tried it before and alls that happens is the floor goes brown/black.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> what happened to being able to blow holes in the floor to create tank traps and trenches :/
> 
> What a load of BS, i tried it before and alls that happens is the floor goes brown/black.



I have found that destruction is much lower than I expected. From demos of the engine, there were entire buildings getting destroyed, but no matter how much I RPG some, they don't budge, even if the wall next to them, made of the same material, has just got pop.

Guess it isn't perfect. I was online last night though with 4 clan members (sucks you can't make your own squads and that you can only have 4 in a squad -.-) and had so much fun. Every single game we played we carried like hell.

However, has anyone noticed how awful Metro is when playing Conquest?


----------



## linkin

Metro is the most horrible map for conquest. Especially with only 3 points. It's just spawn and die the whole map.


----------



## Shane

I've got a feeling that some of the games features are not fully enabled yet same with the graphics settings...
When switching between "High" and "Ultra" settings looks no different to me.

The game really needs tweaking up though,64 servers have been really laggy for me even though the origin browser reports the server to have a good ping, So I try and stick to 32 player rounds.


----------



## JaredC.

linkin said:


> So much base rape on davamand peak... reminds be of BF2



Yeah when I do Rush on that map, I usually just set up my M249 and mow down every one that comes running down the hill. It works for both offense and defense.


----------



## PohTayToez

Aastii said:


> I have found that destruction is much lower than I expected. From demos of the engine, there were entire buildings getting destroyed, but no matter how much I RPG some, they don't budge, even if the wall next to them, made of the same material, has just got pop.
> 
> Guess it isn't perfect. I was online last night though with 4 clan members (sucks you can't make your own squads and that you can only have 4 in a squad -.-) and had so much fun. Every single game we played we carried like hell.
> 
> However, has anyone noticed how awful Metro is when playing Conquest?



The damage seems a little buggy... some walls won't go down unless you hit them in the right spot.  Full buildings will come down though if enough damage is done, and it usually kills everyone inside.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I have yet to see the destruction promised :/

But dice have said back to karkand will introduce a lot more for that map pack.

I used to love sending building down on top of people.

@Aastii, im sick of all the kids playing all the chat thing seems to be filled with is noob this or noob that, then youve got the idiots that dont take points and just camp at one point.

Iv not had much fun tonight because my team were morons, they were too busy keeping on top of k/d rather than winning :/

but i geuss that what we have to deal with until they all bugger off to mw3


----------



## Geoff

Sounds like the game is worse then expected...


----------



## Kornowski

How does this game run for you guys?


----------



## linkin

On my system? Fine on medium settings. Definitely playable.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ran like crap for me when it was released, but the server fixes on dice's end and the new amd drivers helped a lot.

My rig still struggles with 64 player games but i play at 1366x768 so my cpu just cant cut it at all, when i play on my telly at 1080 it runs a lot smoother


----------



## claptonman

Ultra with motion blur off (Cuz I hate it) and vsync on. No stuttering at all. Happy.

I'm a little new to battlefield games, and while I do like the realism, I still hate accounting for bulletdrop with snipers. I just wanna ping the guy in the head!


----------



## linkin

I agree on the bullet drop. It should be less like a world where gravity is tripled and more like ARMA2 bullet drop if you get me.

Also, why no zeroing on scopes?


----------



## ScottALot

Not exactly worse than expected, but different.


----------



## Shane

I've just realised that if you  hold down "shift" while driving a tank you get an acceleration boost, Was this in BC2? 

I thought the boost only worked in Jets. .


----------



## Sdot

[-0MEGA-];1697047 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the game is worse then expected...



hype will always outweigh the actual product. that goes for any game imo.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> I've just realised that if you  hold down "shift" while driving a tank you get an acceleration boost, Was this in BC2?
> 
> I thought the boost only worked in Jets. .



Have you not played thunderun yet? Its on that mission 

I dont recall it on bfbc2, but it may well have been, i was always rubbish in tank on there anyway so didn't pay them much attention.


----------



## Ankur

Guys need help. . just finished installation. It seems to be downloading an update. The game isn't launching. It says the " it appears the game isn't installed".
Is this because that an update is getting installed?
What should I do?


----------



## linkin

Try leaving it alone for a while, or signing into battlelog and trying to play. After that I guess you should try restarting Origin.


----------



## Ankur

So everything is installed and am ready to play.
When I click bf3.exe or launch it from origin then the release date check thing comes up. When I click next. . something happens and My bf3.exe becomes 0 kb and is not recognized by windows then.
Did anyone get the same problem.
What should I do?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

IIRC there is a 500mb update straight after you have installed the game.


If this is the case you wont be able to play until its downloaded.

If not have you made sure your origin is up to date?

if you participated in the beta make sure you delete origin and get the new one , that caused a hell of a problem for me lol.

If none of these it may be wise to check on the bf forums or wait for an answer off someone else.


----------



## Ankur

Nice. . . its working good now. . 
played khrg island and canals. . used the jet at canals. . 
Im just very good at defence. . learning to use the cannons now.
btw I havent played the campaign yet lol.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, its had a lot of stick but i thought it was very good.


----------



## linkin

I've learned how to fly the attack heli's properly now, also unlocked the heatseekers, and boy are they fun! Taking down jets is awesome


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Have you not played thunderun yet? Its on that mission



Nope,Only played around 10 mins or so of Single player so far, most of my time has been a quick match online, I have the whole week off work next week so should be able to sit back and play some single player.


----------



## claptonman

[yt]PGrKGkBLoSM[/yt]

Go to about :40. I always do this, except I don't jump out...


----------



## Ankur

Guys, I played BF3 multiplayer last night and worked excellent last night.
But today morning when I join a server through battlelog the game connects-loads-- and shows playing in the battlelog, but then I see, it shows that Battlefield 3 has stopped working. 

My singleplayer campaign works fine for me. Can anyone tell me what to do.


----------



## Sdot

claptonman said:


> [yt]PGrKGkBLoSM[/yt]
> 
> Go to about :40. I always do this, except I don't jump out...



that was awesome...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

@Ankur the only thing i can suggest is closeing the programme and starting it again. I have had this a few times, usually atleast once a day 

I beleive dice are supposed to be sorting it out in a patch, so hopefully it should be sorted in the next few weeks.


----------



## Okedokey

I had heaps of troubles with stability.  For anyone with 4 or 5 series femi cards, up the core voltage.


----------



## Aastii

bigfellla said:


> I had heaps of troubles with stability.  For anyone with 4 or 5 series femi cards, up the core voltage.



My 560 Ti doesn't have a single problem at stock settings, no stability issues whatsoever


----------



## JLuchinski

Same here, maybe it's an issue with SLI?


----------



## Ankur

I played 10-15 hours of multiplayer since installation.

I am playing on the asian servers, I wish I had bought this on release date. Those guys have thoroughly learnt the game lol.

Taking about jets, I am able to fly it nicely. But I am still learning to aim the cannon, mg whatever while chasing a plane. Its hard to shoot down planes.

BTW add me on origin :emfader, xfire: mremfader


----------



## SuperDuperMe

you have to aim a fair bit in front of the plane your chasing, i find using the cannons difficult as unless you are right on their tale i find you have to anticipate there flight path.


----------



## Okedokey

The stability issues are all over the net.  I was referring more to the higher end cards too.


----------



## Aastii

bigfellla said:


> The stability issues are all over the net.  I was referring more to the higher end cards too.



Of the people I play with, 3 of us are on 500 series cards, 1 on 400 and not one of us has had stability issues at all. I would tend to agree with JLuchinski, maybe it is an SLI issue.

You can't really say it is the games fault when most are running fine on their cards - the very same cards that you are trying to say have stability issues. It is more likely to be a problem with your system rather than the game, be it an SLI issue or you have a setting wrong.

The only problem I have come across was a couple of days back where I kept getting disconnected from servers. Turns out I had to turn off some settings in my router and it worked - it took all of 5 mins of searching the forums. Apart from that it is minor things, like the occasional green flash mentioned earlier


----------



## kennebell347

I just got the occasional green flash today for the first time.

I had so many display driver crashes with my crossfire 6950's. So I tested the game running each card individually with zero issues whatsoever. So AMD and nvidia need to work out the crossfire and sli problems.


----------



## linkin

[YT]JzLARSQup70[/YT]


----------



## kennebell347

we need to get a little squad action goin. I dont like playing alone with crap teams.


----------



## Okedokey

Aastii said:


> Of the people I play with, 3 of us are on 500 series cards, 1 on 400 and not one of us has had stability issues at all. I would tend to agree with JLuchinski, maybe it is an SLI issue.
> 
> You can't really say it is the games fault when most are running fine on their cards - the very same cards that you are trying to say have stability issues. It is more likely to be a problem with your system rather than the game, be it an SLI issue or you have a setting wrong.



It would help if you read what I wrote.  It would also be wise to understand that 4 people hardly constitutes a sample size worth anything. 

Also I am not asking for assitance its fixed.  Gone from hard lock-ups every 10-15minutes of BF3 (BF3 only mind you), play to no lock ups in over 10 hours play.  

There is no issue with the game, I am referring to the cards, however the BF series is known for its tendency to be picky about any form of overclock or change.  I am not OCing at all.  I am referring to the fact that default  core voltage settings at ~0.9V is insufficient when running the top end Fermis flat out.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1431222-hang-ctd-bf3.html

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1152648-560-ti-bf3-crash.html

http://www.enterbf3.com/topic/5221-bf3-mp-makes-my-pc-freezelock-up/

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214933

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214694

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214000

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=213833


The actual point is that no matter what you do, what you reinstall, what setting you make on your computer, nothing will fix this - until you overvolt your cards to 1.1V (1100mV) on the core.  I was crashing at stock speeds every 15 minutes.  Replaced RAM, updated drivers, reinstalled windows, cleared the mobo CMOS, temps at 45oC on GPU at load, 50oC on CPU at load, more than sufficient power.  Nothing at all wrong with my setup.

Take home message, if you are running a sufficient PSU and all other things are set correctly,  up the core voltage.  I haven't had a crash since doing so and I have played about 10 hours.  The stability increase has been instant and 100%.


----------



## Shane

kennebell347 said:


> I just got the occasional green flash today for the first time.
> 
> I had so many display driver crashes with my crossfire 6950's. So I tested the game running each card individually with zero issues whatsoever. So AMD and nvidia need to work out the crossfire and sli problems.



I have the occasional green flash aswell,Im on a single 6950.


----------



## claptonman

For those with little RAM, you can close the browser window once you get a game going. Doesn't save that much, but not that hard to get back in.


----------



## JLuchinski

bigfellla said:


> It would help if you read what I wrote.  It would also be wise to understand that 4 people hardly constitutes a sample size worth anything.
> 
> Also I am not asking for assitance its fixed.  Gone from hard lock-ups every 10-15minutes of BF3 (BF3 only mind you), play to no lock ups in over 10 hours play.
> 
> There is no issue with the game, I am referring to the cards, however the BF series is known for its tendency to be picky about any form of overclock or change.  I am not OCing at all.  I am referring to the fact that default  core voltage settings at ~0.9V is insufficient when running the top end Fermis flat out.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1431222-hang-ctd-
> bf3.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1152648-560-ti-bf3-crash.html
> 
> http://www.enterbf3.com/topic/5221-bf3-mp-makes-my-pc-freezelock-up/
> 
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214933
> 
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214694
> 
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=214000
> 
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=213833
> 
> 
> The actual point is that no matter what you do, what you reinstall, what setting you make on your computer, nothing will fix this - until you overvolt your cards to 1.1V (1100mV) on the core.  I was crashing at stock speeds every 15 minutes.  Replaced RAM, updated drivers, reinstalled windows, cleared the mobo CMOS, temps at 45oC on GPU at load, 50oC on CPU at load, more than sufficient power.  Nothing at all wrong with my setup.
> 
> Take home message, if you are running a sufficient PSU and all other things are set correctly,  up the core voltage.  I haven't had a crash since doing so and I have played about 10 hours.  The stability increase has been instant and 100%.



 Yeah when I first got the game I oc'd my CPU and the game was crashing like crazy. Returned to stock and haven't had an issue since. I'm going to try it with my GPU and see if the same thing happens.


----------



## linkin

claptonman said:


> For those with little RAM, you can close the browser window once you get a game going. Doesn't save that much, but not that hard to get back in.



Or you could just buy an 8GB kit  Cost me like $77 posted for the ripjaws.


----------



## Ankur

Just unlocked the Heat seekers
awesome fun


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ God they really are, unfortunately iv just downloaded deus ex and dirt 3 so i need to try them out before i get back on the wagon with bf3 

...The chore of playing video games non stop


----------



## jonnyp11

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^^ God they really are, unfortunately iv just downloaded deus ex and dirt 3 so i need to try them out before i get back on the wagon with bf3
> 
> ...The chore of playing video games non stop



God i hate you man, mainly for the dirt3 and bf3, tried deus ax on onlive and wasn't that good.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

im sick of games haha, i have around about 60 under my desk and 10 on steam lol, so around 70 games all in all, out of them i have about 10-20 to complete


----------



## jonnyp11

if you weren't in the darn uk then i'd say to sell me some, then again i'd have to have money to buy them


----------



## ScottALot

Two games in a row had hackers


----------



## just a noob

I hate when you're playing on a map when some noob grabs the mobile aa, and then runs head on to a tank shooting


----------



## jonnyp11

ScottALot said:


> Two games in a row had hackers



they should just have 2 multiplayers, one for hacking and fun and stuff, then one for normal play


----------



## linkin

jonnyp11 said:


> they should just have 2 multiplayers, one for hacking and fun and stuff, then one for normal play



That'd be like the graffiti walls that councils put up... They end up unused and regular graffiti continues...


----------



## SuperDuperMe

jonnyp11 said:


> if you weren't in the darn uk then i'd say to sell me some, then again i'd have to have money to buy them



Lol, well i should be getting some new parts soon, chances are as ill be going amd for cpu i should get either deus ex or dirt 3 code, if so you can have it  (providing the cpu's still have the codes with them by then )

Iv got them both now from my gpu upgrade lol.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Is it me or this game easy to run?  And the graphics are awesome!


----------



## jonnyp11

> Kandalf LCS with ASRock P67 Extreme6
> i5 2500K @ 4.4ghz/1.260v - 720w Enermax PSU
> 2 x 250gb WD 1TB Seagate 150gb Raptor 1TB
> Crucial RealSSD C300 128gb for Windows 7
> 8gb of G.Skill Ripsaw X Series DDR3 1600
> eVGA GTX 570
> X-Fi Fatality Sound Card and Logitech Z5500
> 24" Acer P234W and a 20.1" Viewsonic VX2025WM



i think it's just your system


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ lmao

@ChrisUlrich, yeah i think the requirements were over hyped tbh. I dont think its as demanding as they make out.

I mean i play on high at 1080 and dont have to many problems. 

Other than on caspian border, that level hates my set up :/.


----------



## linkin

Alright guys, who has an AMD card and wants a 30% performance boost or the ability to run higher settings, or highest settings with a higher frame rate? I'm sure bigfellla mentioned it before, but turn Deferred MSAA off and use Post-AA high  (FXAA).

I was getting 30fps on medium settings with 2xMSAA and now I can run high with a comfortable 30-45fps on high 

I also maxed out my engineer kit. G36C with suppressor and IRNV scope is a lethal combination 

Also unlocked lots of goodies for the attack helicopter and mobile AA. I'm 95 points away from unlocking the heatseekers on the scout helis as well.


----------



## Okedokey

Yeah, ATi cards get raped with MSAA on.  Try just that first.

Also, if you want to come on a non-hack server, try Deluxegaming hardcore 64 slot.  Im a SA on there and we don't tolerate any of that shit.  Australian Server.


----------



## linkin

Will do. I've already seen PB and admins at work banning people that were hacking.


----------



## awildgoose

I love flying the scout helis, love raping the other helis who think they can outfly me 
Just gotta know one thing, how much damage do they do to tanks?
Just by guns I mean. I get a good amount of vehicle assist kills in the heli from shooting ground vehicles but I just don't know how much damage I'm actually doing to the tanks.


----------



## Ankur

Any one used Venom helicoptor at the canals map?
How do you shoot from it while you are the pilot?
I pressed the normal space or LMB, but nothing happens.

How to get such cool dog tags like the skulls ? I just got a cool one when I knifed an enemy


----------



## just a noob

Ankur said:


> Any one used Venom helicoptor at the canals map?
> How do you shoot from it while you are the pilot?
> I pressed the normal space or LMB, but nothing happens.
> 
> How to get such cool dog tags like the skulls ? I just got a cool one when I knifed an enemy



I'm curious as well, some guy had a dog tag with a t rex on it lol


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> Any one used Venom helicoptor at the canals map?
> How do you shoot from it while you are the pilot?
> I pressed the normal space or LMB, but nothing happens.
> 
> How to get such cool dog tags like the skulls ? I just got a cool one when I knifed an enemy



The minigun is an unlock, you have to get it after you have enough points in the scout heli, you don't just get it.



just a noob said:


> I'm curious as well, some guy had a dog tag with a t rex on it lol




As for the dog tags, for doing certain tasks. If you look at them, they will be for x amount of conquest wins, or so many headshots or for spotting and assisting x amount of enemies


----------



## just a noob

Aastii said:


> The minigun is an unlock, you have to get it after you have enough points in the scout heli, you don't just get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the dog tags, for doing certain tasks. If you look at them, they will be for x amount of conquest wins, or so many headshots or for spotting and assisting x amount of enemies



I know about those, but some of them are pretty non sequitur to the game


----------



## linkin

You get others like the BF2, BC2 and such dogtags for gettign veteran status in other Battlefield games. Others like the Alienware Alien teeth dog tags you can get a code to redeem on Origin.

Personally, I use the G36C on the left and the "All Your Base" (conquest wins) on the right


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> How to get such cool dog tags like the skulls ? I just got a cool one when I knifed an enemy



You can get dog tags from marketing campaigns, like this one (just play the trailer in its entirety, don't skip forward or it won't work). Dr. Pepper also gives out dog tags, if you buy their products.


----------



## linkin

The act of valor one is for US/Canada only. I watched that trailer for nothing.

What a fkn joke.


----------



## 4NGU$

linkin said:


> The act of valor one is for US/Canada only. I watched that trailer for nothing.
> 
> What a fkn joke.



^^ This


----------



## linkin

4NGU$ said:


> ^^ This



It only told me that after I watched the trailer


----------



## Ankur

Hmm. . been quite amazing BF3 multiplayer experience for me now.
But the only thing I haven't is good team play. All the Asian servers players are playing to unlock items  . Of course its fun. . but I really wanna see the actual squad teaming up 

I wish there was such a unity in players. 
I had tried some teamwork with few players on I think the vehicle in Grand Bazaar and we performed well and didn't let the enemy near the flags.
I have started to have a feeling that in BF3 if you do teamwork then your chance of winning increases exponentially.


----------



## claptonman

The MAV is great for conquest. Fly it up above the flag before taking it, see where everyone is, kill them, start taking the flag, and then put the MAV back up to watch where people are coming from.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand-gameplay-videos/

New gameplay vid  enjoy


----------



## Ankur

Yeah that is what I'm waiting for. More buildings to destroy and less trees 
When are the new maps coming out? What will be their size in MB?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im not too sure, at a wild guess id probably say 1gb-1.5gb judging by what most big map packs are.


----------



## Ankur

http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-wake-island/
Wake island in the expansion maps sounds the best to me. Read that small post at the end it says. . . 
"Wake Island is dominated by air combat, with both sides having several jets and helicopters at their disposal."

Can't wait. . . :good:


----------



## Shane

We have game update!



Fixes an issue that caused downloads to go past 100% completion. 
Users installing the Russian disk version of BF3 should no longer be improperly asked to insert disc 1. 
Fixes a number of issues that previously caused the Origin client to crash. 
Improves the performance of the Origin browser when loading flash-based applications. 
Addresses a number of minor localization and user experience issues. 
Adds the ability to download and install third-party games from Origin. 
Improves the performance of the game update functionality.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I have been really tempted by this game but this origin stuff is really pushing me away from it, I found a info on the amazon.co.uk to check out amazon.de customer ratings on BF3, as the post said they take their privacy a bit more seriously and BF has 3464 one star ratings, check it out:

http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...sr_1_2_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

How have you guys found it? I mean I know you can just turn off all origin services when playing the game, or is that not enough?


----------



## Shane

Honestly, I was not liking the idea of the game been launched from a web based browser before but now that I have tried it, I personally don't think Origin is too bad...certainly not as bad as people make it out to be.
Its simply laid out and easy to find a game so that's all I care about really.

Shame they still have not fixed the crashing issue when joining a server for the first attempt, And fixing the slow loading times when joining a server. :/


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Nevakonaza said:


> Honestly, I was not liking the idea of the game been launched from a web based browser before but now that I have tried it, I personally don't think Origin is too bad...certainly not as bad as people make it out to be.
> Its simply laid out and easy to find a game so that's all I care about really.
> 
> Shame they still have not fixed the crashing issue when joining a server for the first attempt, And fixing the slow loading times when joining a server. :/



This really grinds my gears, from what I have heard and read Dice went out of their way to create a perfect, well made game, and from what I seem to be hearing they did this and it is just EA and their origin crap that's making the game non-perfect and screwing up their efforts.


----------



## just a noob

My game will crash in the loading screens between maps along with that launch crash deal.

On a different note, I just got my first helicopter kill in a tank lol, that was good for 4 kills I think.


----------



## JLuchinski

Nevakonaza said:


> Honestly, I was not liking the idea of the game been launched from a web based browser before but now that I have tried it, I personally don't think Origin is too bad...certainly not as bad as people make it out to be.
> Its simply laid out and easy to find a game so that's all I care about really.
> 
> Shame they still have not fixed the crashing issue when joining a server for the first attempt, And fixing the slow loading times when joining a server. :/



 I restarted Origin and it did an update, seemed to fix the crash for me. I also don't mind the in browser setup, can do other things while waiting to join a game.


----------



## mrjack

CrayonMuncher said:


> I have been really tempted by this game but this origin stuff is really pushing me away from it, I found a info on the amazon.co.uk to check out amazon.de customer ratings on BF3, as the post said they take their privacy a bit more seriously and BF has 3464 one star ratings, check it out:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...sr_1_2_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> How have you guys found it? I mean I know you can just turn off all origin services when playing the game, or is that not enough?



I've monitored Origin with Process Monitor, just like those who claim that it scans your entire computer. So far Origin has only accessed the following things on my computer:
-the registry
-E:\Origin\ (where it is installed)
-C:\ProgramData\Origin\
-C:\Users\*username*\AppData\Local\Origin\
-C:\Users\*username*\AppData\Roaming\Origin\
-C:\Windows\ (mainly System32 and SysWOW64)


----------



## Ankur

To fix the launch crash issues just disable in-game origin and everything works perfectly


----------



## claptonman

I found that just pulling up task manager and trying to maximize BF3 again usually fixes the problem. Need to do it a couple of times.


----------



## Sdot

> just like those who claim that it scans your entire computer.



people like to over exaggerate things lol.


----------



## Shane

Guys,Not sure if you already know about this..But if anyone has any issues,Bugs or Ideas etc for BF3 make sure you report them in here because the BF3 team do monitor the forum and give feedback.

http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3

Apparently it is "Planned" to bring back the horn on the Jeeps!


----------



## Aastii

CrayonMuncher said:


> I have been really tempted by this game but this origin stuff is really pushing me away from it, I found a info on the amazon.co.uk to check out amazon.de customer ratings on BF3, as the post said they take their privacy a bit more seriously and BF has 3464 one star ratings, check it out:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/EA-Battlefield...sr_1_2_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> How have you guys found it? I mean I know you can just turn off all origin services when playing the game, or is that not enough?





Nevakonaza said:


> Honestly, I was not liking the idea of the game been launched from a web based browser before but now that I have tried it, I personally don't think Origin is too bad...certainly not as bad as people make it out to be.
> Its simply laid out and easy to find a game so that's all I care about really.
> 
> Shame they still have not fixed the crashing issue when joining a server for the first attempt, And fixing the slow loading times when joining a server. :/



I agree completely with Shane. I was dreading the web-based server browser, but it is actually better than some in-game browsers. The only thing I dislike is that you have to either close the game or alt+tab out to change dogtags or clan tags, however with that said, it is a double edged sword, because I love the fact that you can do it mid-game.

Apart from that and the fact that Opera doesn't like letting you join games as parties (which there is a simple work around for), it all seems to work fine.

Personally, I have had the game crashing issue only twice in all the time I have been playing


=EDIT=

they need to implement some changes in my opinion:




> Point losses for team killers
> 
> The ability for server admins to put on reflective or shared friendly fire
> 
> Reduce the damage of RPG's on infantry, unless you have the explosion damage attachment thing
> 
> Increase the armour and/or health of helis and jets, or put the option in to be able to
> 
> Allow for jets to be repaired, be it via increased regen, a fly by as in BF2 or by landing and repairing
> 
> Increase the damage done to tanks by RPG's
> 
> Make ammo and health packs finite
> 
> Increase the time between being able to use the defibrillator as a medic
> 
> The ability to defuse or destroy mines without an explosive device (maybe a mechanic item?)
> 
> Reduce bullet drop
> 
> Increase attack heli rocket damage
> 
> Slightly decrease the reload time on heat-seeking misiles (it is currently equal to the flares. Being able to lock on, fire, have them pop flares, stay on their tail and rinse and repeat seems unfair to the attacker when they have displayed the skill to be able to stay on the offensive for such a long period)
> 
> Increase recoil on LMG's when stood
> 
> Make the chat box transparent
> 
> Reduce the armour and/or health of the AMTRAC
> 
> Remove cars as obstacles when in a tank
> 
> Increase spread, but also slightly increase damage of AA vehicles


----------



## linkin

^^ Agreed, and I have one extra to add. Remove the kicking when a heli is getting hit with bullets, you need precision to even hit things with rockets and trying to take out an AA that's shooting you is nigh impossible. You also can't do too well against it with infantry because it just destroys everything.

I think the AA vehicles need an aiming nerf, so they can't aim down as far so infantry have a better chance at taking them out, and so that AA vehicles are used as AA and not anti-infantry...


----------



## JLuchinski

I have no complaints about this game except for the odd camping, but that's to be expected. I fricken love this game, best $60 I've spent on a game in a long time. Hey Linkin I thought you had a GTX 570?


----------



## Phy

linkin said:


> ^^ Agreed, and I have one extra to add. Remove the kicking when a heli is getting hit with bullets, you need precision to even hit things with rockets and trying to take out an AA that's shooting you is nigh impossible. You also can't do too well against it with infantry because it just destroys everything.
> 
> I think the AA vehicles need an aiming nerf, so they can't aim down as far so infantry have a better chance at taking them out, and so that AA vehicles are used as AA and not anti-infantry...



Dice is actually looking at the AA for some changes, specifically because it has so much kick to aircraft.


----------



## Shane

Just unlocked Heat stingers for the 9K22 Tunguska APC.

Awesomeness! 

I'm still useless in the Jet or chopper though.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> ^^ Agreed, and I have one extra to add. Remove the kicking when a heli is getting hit with bullets, you need precision to even hit things with rockets and trying to take out an AA that's shooting you is nigh impossible. You also can't do too well against it with infantry because it just destroys everything.
> 
> I think the AA vehicles need an aiming nerf, so they can't aim down as far so infantry have a better chance at taking them out, and so that AA vehicles are used as AA and not anti-infantry...



Personally, I have no problem with the kicking on the heli, makes it more realistic. I'm able to aim pretty easily, however they always take me down before I can them, even though they getting hit by rockets and by my gunner.

I think the main problem is two fold:

As you mentioned and as I did previously, accuracy.

To a point, also damage, however I think if the spread was increased, and therefore accuracy decreased, everything would be balanced



Nevakonaza said:


> Just unlocked Heat stingers for the 9K22 Tunguska APC.
> 
> Awesomeness!
> 
> I'm still useless in the Jet or chopper though.



I am in love with the choppers. Got to a point now where when having a good game I am owning the jets, as well as all ground and other heli vehicles .

If you haven't yet, add me on Origin, have a game some time  Retify is my name on there


----------



## mrjack

What do you guys think about creating a CF platoon? Would be nice to find some people to play (semi-)regularly with.


----------



## Aastii

mrjack said:


> What do you guys think about creating a CF platoon? Would be nice to find some people to play (semi-)regularly with.



I would be game, however when it comes to gaming the clan takes presidence. With that said though, no reason we can't do both if anyone wanted to play when I was online


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ Im game for a CF platoon, i cant find anyone to play with as all my mates own consoles :/add me on origin, same name as on here.


----------



## mrjack

Feel free to add me ("Kapiainen" on Origin). mikeb2817, I sent a request.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Accepted , i think iv sent a request for battlelog too.


----------



## Ankur

I have now played like almost 30 hours of multiplayer, but I'm still at level 18.
All time played for new unlocks and less to win. I added everyone who gave their origin name. Lets have some multiplayer action. origin:emfader.


----------



## mrjack

I'm currently grinding CO-OP maps to unlock some weapons. Would be a lot easier if I could play with someone while using voice chat.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I am in love with the choppers. Got to a point now where when having a good game I am owning the jets, as well as all ground and other heli vehicles .
> 
> If you haven't yet, add me on Origin, have a game some time  Retify is my name on there



The choppers aren't so bad, I can fly them but that's about it if I try and shoot an enemy i end up loosing control and crashing, Same with the jet but worse.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Had a really good night on bf3 tonight, servers are definately more stable. I still have stutter in places due to my crappy cpu i presume  Cannot wait to upgrade in a few week 

Almost unlocked the ground missiles for jets so that should be fun, and im about 25k off getting the g36c so all in all a profitable night


----------



## mrjack

mikeb2817 said:


> ...servers are definately more stable.



Indeed. And DICE seem to have fixed the issue of falling through the ground in Op Metro.

I've been spending more time playing as the engineer class, rather than assault which I had initially planned as the first class I'd try to unlock everything with. And I must say it is much more fun to drive/blow up tanks. :good:


----------



## JaredC.

Does Co-op count towards xp and unlocks in multiplayer?


----------



## kennebell347

Nevakonaza said:


> The choppers aren't so bad, I can fly them but that's about it if I try and shoot an enemy i end up loosing control and crashing, Same with the jet but worse.



I'm pretty good at flying the chopper. I just need a good gunner


----------



## linkin

JaredC. said:


> Does Co-op count towards xp and unlocks in multiplayer?



You get special unlocks that you can't get anywhere else in the co-op, but to rank up you have to play multiplayer.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mrjack said:


> Indeed. And DICE seem to have fixed the issue of falling through the ground in Op Metro.
> 
> I've been spending more time playing as the engineer class, rather than assault which I had initially planned as the first class I'd try to unlock everything with. And I must say it is much more fun to drive/blow up tanks. :good:



the a-91 is amazing, best weapon so far on the game for me personally. i have high hopes for the g36c.


----------



## kennebell347

mikeb2817 said:


> the a-91 is amazing, best weapon so far on the game for me personally. i have high hopes for the g36c.



The scar is a good weapon also.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

kennebell347 said:


> The scar is a good weapon also.




I hate the scar myself, for me ill only use a gun if it has a good iron sight, for me the a91 is the best.

The scar sight is horrible 

The fact it has 21 bullets annoys me as well as i always forget to reload on hardcore


----------



## Phy

I reload my weapons all the time, regardless of how many rounds I have left. It does screw me over when using LMG's though because they have tons of rounds and take forever to reload.


----------



## kennebell347

Phy said:


> I reload my weapons all the time, regardless of how many rounds I have left. It does screw me over when using LMG's though because they have tons of rounds and take forever to reload.



I reload as soon in between bursts of fire.


----------



## claptonman

The M249 with bipod and infrared scope is too good. I feel bad using it. Add a flash suppressor and they have no idea where you are.


----------



## linkin

claptonman said:


> The M249 with bipod and infrared scope is too good. I feel bad using it. Add a flash suppressor and they have no idea where you are.



Wait until you unlock the M60.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Finally got AGM's for jets and the g36c last night.

AGM's arent that good, most people jump out of the tank before being blown appart. I will keep working on a way round though 

Didn't get to try the g36c :/ it was getting late, gunna try in a min though.


----------



## Shane

Just Re-installed BF3 to a dedicated SSD and now no more long waiting times when joining servers. 

Also it no longer crashes on first attempt of joining servers anymore....wierd but good!


----------



## just a noob

It's taking forever to unlock the canister shells, just got guided shells and I don't really get how to use them, do you need a soflam or something?


----------



## mrjack

just a noob said:


> It's taking forever to unlock the canister shells, just got guided shells and I don't really get how to use them, do you need a soflam or something?



Based on the videos I've seen, you just need to aim at an enemy vehicle and wait for it to lock on and then fire.


----------



## JLuchinski

Is there a rocket launcher that will lock onto both ground and air vehicles?


----------



## Ankur

JLuchinski said:


> Is there a rocket launcher that will lock onto both ground and air vehicles?



I think no, but when a Helicopter or jet is marked then the Javelin can fire a rocket at it.


----------



## Phy

The max tank perk, sitcom or w/e, can make use of the guided shells.


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> I think no, but when a Helicopter or jet is marked then the Javelin can fire a rocket at it.



The Javelin can be used against aircraft and land vehicles. Having a recon set up a SOFLAM does seem to help a lot.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Did anyone else see the vid from caspian beta wher ethe pilot was getting one hit kills with the AGM on jets?

Im lucky to get a vehicle disable :/ i usually have to dive and cannon the tank to death after hitting with agm, what gives :/

is there a specific way to hit the tank with the missiles or do have they been nerfed since the beta?




Side note; does anyone know a date for the next patch, dice are supposed to be buffing jet weapons which hopefully means agm's will be buffed. Would like to now if anyone has info.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Side note; does anyone know a date for the next patch, dice are supposed to be buffing jet weapons which hopefully means agm's will be buffed. Would like to now if anyone has info.



Not a clue, But I hope its not too far away....Has anyone noticed an increase of hackers in this game lately?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Seems like it to me, i had about 3 guys i suspected of being hackers in 3 different matches.

Not only was i being killed as soon as i spawned and not in the direct los, but i also got killed with a no scoped, jump shot by some idiot. (iv never seen anyone pull something that drastic off, it was rediculous, i was below him he jumped over me like something out of xmen)

Not to mention of those three guys they had much larger kill score than anyone who wa splaying in the matches.


----------



## Ankur

I saw a tank with heat seekers, is that normal? I thought tanks only have guided shells.
I agree hackers are rising everyday.


----------



## mrjack

Nevakonaza said:


> Not a clue, But I hope its not too far away....Has anyone noticed an increase of hackers in this game lately?



Saw a video on YouTube about a new hack that someone is working on. They could just throw a C4 on the ground, detonate it and kill every enemy on the server. And they could shoot anywhere (walls, ceiling etc.) and kill people on the other side of the map. Hopefully anyone using that or any other hack is dealt with swiftly.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mrjack said:


> Saw a video on YouTube about a new hack that someone is working on. They could just throw a C4 on the ground, detonate it and kill every enemy on the server. And they could shoot anywhere (walls, ceiling etc.) and kill people on the other side of the map. Hopefully anyone using that or any other hack is dealt with swiftly.



Same here, i dont mind boosters too much as they dont really get in the way, they just boost there stuff.

But full on hackers, aimbots, wall hacks etc pisses me off.


----------



## kennebell347

I need a dang gunner in the chopper! I can fly pretty good! I just cant find any decent gunners. Add me if you wanna try it out one day

donuts21783


----------



## GSAV55

Hey, I'm looking for people to play with that are down to use voice chat and coordinate, play tactically, etc.  Add me GSAV55 on origin.  Just send me a message with the friend req that you're from computer forum.


----------



## just a noob

mikeb2817 said:


> Did anyone else see the vid from caspian beta wher ethe pilot was getting one hit kills with the AGM on jets?
> 
> Im lucky to get a vehicle disable :/ i usually have to dive and cannon the tank to death after hitting with agm, what gives :/
> 
> is there a specific way to hit the tank with the missiles or do have they been nerfed since the beta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note; does anyone know a date for the next patch, dice are supposed to be buffing jet weapons which hopefully means agm's will be buffed. Would like to now if anyone has info.



Gotta hit the tank from behind, you get like a 1.5x damage multiplier or some such thing that way.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

How would i pull this off? just shoot it from behind, or do i have to be high/low? 

No matter what i try i always end up finishing them off with a guided missile.


----------



## just a noob

mikeb2817 said:


> How would i pull this off? just shoot it from behind, or do i have to be high/low?
> 
> No matter what i try i always end up finishing them off with a guided missile.



I think so, basically just aim for any place but the sides and front 

One hit from a guided missile in the back should disable it.


----------



## kennebell347

GSAV55 said:


> Hey, I'm looking for people to play with that are down to use voice chat and coordinate, play tactically, etc.  Add me GSAV55 on origin.  Just send me a message with the friend req that you're from computer forum.



I sent you a FR. My origin is donuts21783.


----------



## Phy

Is there anyway to remove the chat window yet?


----------



## kennebell347

Nope.


----------



## mrjack

Just unlocked the IRNV for the M416 and now I truly understand why people would like to see it nerfed.


----------



## Shane

Does anyone enjoy sniping in this game much?..Ive not come across many snipers lately and i usually play conquest mode on large maps...ive had a dabble at sniping but with how the sniper rifles are at the moment i can see why not many people use them.

Seen quite allot of people asking dice/ea to make the sniper rifles more like they were in BC2 on the get satisfaction forums...I hope they do adjust them.

As for the class I play in 98% of the time, Engineer... just unlocked the Foregrip for the A-91.
This has to be my favourite weapon in the game so far,PP-2000 comes a very close second.

Should be unlocking the Javelin soon too, All good stuff.


----------



## claptonman

I do. I play hardcore so with the SV98 its usually one hit kill. Still getting used to leading them and the drop shot on them.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> Does anyone enjoy sniping in this game much?..Ive not come across many snipers lately and i usually play conquest mode on large maps...ive had a dabble at sniping but with how the sniper rifles are at the moment i can see why not many people use them.
> 
> Seen quite allot of people asking dice/ea to make the sniper rifles more like they were in BC2 on the get satisfaction forums...I hope they do adjust them.
> 
> As for the class I play in 98% of the time, Engineer... just unlocked the Foregrip for the A-91.
> This has to be my favourite weapon in the game so far,PP-2000 comes a very close second.
> 
> Should be unlocking the Javelin soon too, All good stuff.



The a 91 is amazing, i unlocked the g36c but it just doesnt compare as iv got a wierd liking for iron sights lately. Iv got most of the sights for the a 91 i just choose not to use them. i think i have like 220 kills with it 

As for sniping i was on devmand peak yesterday, and did some annoying. i heli'd onto the broadcasting tower thing, and got a killstreak of about 8 ( i was defending) then an admin killed me for base raping apparently :/

Iv not tried the javelin, but i did find out if a recon soflams air targets you can take them out with jet agm's, im not 100% on it working with jets but it works on heli's.

Another thing to unlock is air radar, it says it only shows air assets but it shows all vehicles and enemy equipment too. Iv barely been killed in a jet because of it, so easy to see where other jets and vehicles are. most of my jet deaths are due to suicide.



on another note i finaly maxed jets  so if anyone needs a pilot ask me  because imo im good


----------



## Ankur

Which gun is better the A-91 or G36C?
I am finding it hard to find a difference between them. I am using the G36C more as it was unlocked after the A91.
BTW how many stars do we have to unlock in Engineer class? I am almost going to unlock the star 2.
I want to max out the Engineer class, I think it is 3 stars only not sure.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Not sure about stars, im on my way to second too , i feel that the a 91 is better due to the iron sight, however, in hc the g36c is more powerful and has a faster rate of fire (that what it feels like anyway) so if you can live with the g36c iron sight then i would say the g36c is the better of the two although not by much.


----------



## Ankur

Iron sight? 
I use the IRNV scope all time, the heat radiator thing. But I need 100 kills for that, I see A91 needs 125 kills to unlock INRV.


----------



## mihir

So I finally played BF3.
Here is what I thought of it.
Music is excellent so are the menus. But the videos where they present the mission and all other things are more fancy on Call of Duty MW3.
The game looks far more pretty compared to MW3 and also the difficulty level is also better than MW3. 
But within 10 minutes of gameplay I found many things which I did not like. It might be because of the extremely high expectations from the game. Like not all things cannot be broken. Dogs and rats cannot be killed using bullets. And you can stand on air, if you jump on a dust bin you can float on the open side of the dust bin.
The graphics are pretty amazing. After playing BF3 I immediately turned on BFBC2 and I felt the difference.
I haven't tried playing it online yet.
I am running the game on Auto settings Full HD resolution with my GTX 275.Runs fine no lag no problems. Haven't recorded the frame rate yet. 
Also I love the new minigames they have introduced. And the gun sounds are just plain delightful


----------



## SuperDuperMe

iron sight is basically no added weapon sight. i dont like using sights  unless its a sniper 



btw has anyone else managed to get a kill with the mav? i cnt do it


----------



## Ankur

mikeb2817 said:


> iron sight is basically no added weapon sight. i dont like using sights  unless its a sniper
> 
> 
> 
> btw has anyone else managed to get a kill with the mav? i cnt do it



Hmm, are you able to aim faster with iron sights? and I kill lots of mavs lol when they try to kill me.
BTW which class has the mortars, the M60? Is it all in support?
Also I have noticed that I get more kills when I have a ping of 20-30 compared to 150 lol, that is big difference.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

yeh the mortar is support.

And i dont think you aim more quickly with iron sights, unless you compare it to like rifle scopes as they have a slower ads.

And i think iv only ever shot one mav, never killed any one with one


----------



## Ankur

Here you can see you can kill a guy with a mav
[YT]hqSKAmFFuOI[/YT]



Here you can see you can ride a MAV haha just vertically
[YT]8W8AEKb8YMI[/YT]


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol iv seen them, they were on battlefield 3 egm , cool vids but i cnt pull it off, and last time i tried to hitch a ride on an mav, i got teamkilled. The guy that owned it wasnt too happy.


----------



## Ankur

Haha. . but I guess you can just fly vertically with the mav?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

lol iv give up on the mav, more trouble than its worth, just working on my sniper class trying to unlock some goodies 


Cant wait for back to karkand!!!!


----------



## Ankur

Yeah many of my jet pilot friends are waiting when all the 64 players will be in air. I think Back to Karkand: Wake island is the map for that.


----------



## Pocket

Ankur said:


> Yeah many of my jet pilot friends are waiting when all the 64 players will be in air. I think Back to Karkand: Wake island is the map for that.



Jets are terribly disappointing in BF3 .


----------



## Ankur

Pocket said:


> Jets are terribly disappointing in BF3 .


Are they missing something?
Why? its fun, imagine bf3 without jets, it would be helicopters owning the sky.
It can be used to take out enemy vehicles which helps to win rounds.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

wake island wont have all jets unless theres a mod brought out like there was for bf1942, but saying that iv not heard about any mod tools for bf3 being released.

I do however hope they let us have 3, or even 4 jets per side that would be cool. But i think there just going to stick to 2.



> Jets are terribly disappointing in BF3



How so, i feel that they need an armour boost against AA tanks but other than that i feel there pretty solid weapons. iv racked up 130+ kills so far in them. Thats not counting all the people that have jumped out prior to being finished off


----------



## JLuchinski

Does anyone know when this game is going to finally support 3d vision?


----------



## Aastii

I would love to have just heli's. I much prefer them to the jets, to the point that for the most part, I can own a jet in a helicopter


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> I would love to have just heli's. I much prefer them to the jets, to the point that for the most part, I can own a jet in a helicopter



Me too.

Maybe they could bring back commander and call airstrikes instead of artillery, while having at least 2 and preferably 3 of each heli type just to mix things up.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

New patch is out today, and you heli pilot that own us jets  shame on you, rarely do i go down by enemy jet fire, its usually my own stupid tricks....or heli's


----------



## claptonman

mikeb2817 said:


> New patch is out today, and you heli pilot that own us jets  shame on you, rarely do i go down by enemy jet fire, its usually my own stupid tricks....or heli's



Anyone know what the patch was?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

crap is what it is.

They havent sorted out the irvn, they have made jets useless against other jets, they have increased frequency of crashes(actual game crashes ), you no longer get put into a squad you have to hide and put yourself into one at the start, they have nerfed sniper rifles (bolts i think as thats all i use) as now they are mostly 2 shot kills in hardcore, they say theyve nerfed the g3 and scar, but i havent seen anything of the sort.

Theyve messed up with this patch badly. They still havent fixed the issues with campaign cutscenes and vsync where it makes it all stuttery.

they have however made it a bit more stable once your able to start up the mp.

These are my finding anyway.


----------



## linkin

I wish the game would save my damn settings, video/sound/camo/items included.


----------



## Phy

The game is actually a lot more stable for me. The g36 doesn't feel nerfed, but the scar does and bolt action stills feels mostly useless. Wish the would fix the chatbox so it didn't take up half the screen.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

linkin said:


> I wish the game would save my damn settings, video/sound/camo/items included.




you have to play 2 matches straight out for it to save weapon attachment set ups etc. This always works for me, just means if your on a crap server your stuck with it.


----------



## PohTayToez

mikeb2817 said:


> New patch is out today, and you heli pilot that own us jets  shame on you, rarely do i go down by enemy jet fire, its usually my own stupid tricks....or heli's



I'm confused, in the XBox version it's the jet pilots that own the helis.  They get flares that recharge faster, and worst part is that a lot of people have taken to ramming the helis with the jets.  It knocks the heli sideways which sends it straight into the ground and doesn't even kill the jet.


----------



## linkin

The patch isn't out on consoles yet.

In the patch the knockback in heli's is gone, rockets do more damage and are more accurate, mobile AA does more damage (against infantry... which is bloody stupid) and the game crashes like nothing before it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

i havent been able toplay for more than 5-10mins tonight at all, its so frustrating, the sniper nerf has don e my head right in, im trying to unlock a new sniper and its taking forever as the sv98 is now useless at anything other than super long range.


----------



## just a noob

I remember patches on BF:BC2, it seemed like every patch they would screw with the drop rate, and damage of every weapon...


----------



## kennebell347

I cant even play the game now. When I click join a server, nothing happens. Tried restarting and even waiting a few hours. This is gonna drive me up a wall.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

does the bf3 icon show up on your taskbar? if it does click on it rather than waiting to go straight into the game.


----------



## linkin

It should, though if you can't see it, minimise all your windows, you might find that the game crashed and the message was buried underneath your other programs.


----------



## Geoff

$28 at Walmart on Friday!


----------



## JLuchinski

WTF? I don't know what happened, but the other day something screwed up and I had to re-install BF3. Now I got a new card it is stuttering like crazy and crashing. Yay for "new" updates!!!


----------



## Shane

Not sure whats going on with the new update,Sound is now broken for me....i cant hear "Beep beep" the sound when your capturing a base in conquest.

Also there now appears to be a new bug with the tank damage/repair.....got shot the hell up by a jet so i jump out my tank,repair back to full health...get back in and it bleeps at me and smoke appears to i get back out and repair again to full health and its fine.


----------



## Ankur

I just installed the new update and this update is amazing.
It now makes you feel you're in a battlefield. Lots of smoke around, rockets.
Jets seem more easy now. I see the G36C has been enhanced, just a few shots and I get a kill. After this update my fav map Kharg Island is lagging though.
The jets also seem easier now, they are easier to aim with. This was my view in the Engineer kit 




Nevakonaza said:


> Not sure whats going on with the new update,Sound is now broken for me....i cant hear "Beep beep" the sound when your capturing a base in conquest.


Is that the "tick tock" like sound? While the base is getting captured? I can't hear it too.


----------



## dmullen1994

The bolt action sniper seems inferior to the previous one, and also my mobile spawns have a habit of disappearing. As far as performance, i have never crashed yet, but the whole internet matchmaking thing a load of crap and it puts a lot of load on my pc. I have a gtx 580 and a 2500k and my computer actually get bogged down when i have everything opening and closing. The idea is just stupid. I feel like dice felt as if they had to change everything just to give it a new look. The class creation in this is hard to get to, whereas in bc2 it was very easy to just add stuff all from one screen. Also the squad system is a fail. Aside from these problems the game is a blast, and that level where you jump off the cliff is incredible.


----------



## Shane

Ankur said:


> Is that the "tick tock" like sound? While the base is getting captured? I can't hear it too.



Yup,Sometimes i can hear it and sometimes not. 

The latest update has caused crashing for me now aswell...be glad when this game gets fixed up so its running 100%.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

i just hope they buff the snipers up to what they were, on hc it should be osk. i mean the acog is for cqb, i know for a fact in cqb i cant get enough rounds off to compensate for a fully automatic using enemy.

I know a lot of people say well aim for the head, but its nice to just go balls to the wall on metro with acog and sv98


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got it for $30 from Orbit on Friday night. Gonna download it onto my desktop when I get back to my dorm.


----------



## kennebell347

mikeb2817 said:


> does the bf3 icon show up on your taskbar? if it does click on it rather than waiting to go straight into the game.



Nope. Not a thing happens. I just did a fresh Windows 7 install today so I am gonna see how everything runs tonight.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

hmmm, sorry it didnt help dude :/ it works for me 

Then again this patch has messed my performance right up, i used to lag on 64 player metro games now thats fine and i lag on everything else.

I couldnt even play davamand peek the other day due to horrible performance.


----------



## kennebell347

I am able to play now but I have a noticeable performance loss. I am about 10 fps lower on all maps than I was before and I have no idea why. Load times are far longer also.


----------



## donaldpeter58

I pre-ordered a game that shall not be named, and got a BF3 Beta access as a throw in... I hope the Beta will be announced soon.


----------



## Ankur

Which buttons do you guys use to switch to pistol when you run out of bullets?
I see lot of people kill me with a pistol mostly when they run out of bullets in close encounters.
How to see the number of hours one has spent on a particular class? I just finished 52 hours of playing as an Engineer but didn't get the "50 hours as Engineer Medal". Did anyone get a medal for being 50 hours in a particular class?

and

Just saw this, it has hovering jets. . . . naahice Back to Karkand-Gulf of Oman

[YT]emGXp-qRrVg[/YT]


----------



## voyagerfan99

donaldpeter58 said:


> I pre-ordered a game that shall not be named, and got a BF3 Beta access as a throw in... I hope the Beta will be announced soon.



Dude....the game itself is already out. It came out a month ago.

Troll?


----------



## Phy

Ankur said:


> Just saw this, it has hovering jets. . . . naahice Back to Karkand-Gulf of Oman
> 
> [YT]emGXp-qRrVg[/YT]



Love the guy on the forkilift. Everything is blowing up around them, bullets flying everywhere, then a shot of the forklift off to the side, and back to the action.


----------



## Gooberman

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE?sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_buy_BF3_Broad_Match_adgroupid_Battlefield_3_-_Purchase_Intent_Google_AD1

:O

BF3 $29.99, cyber Monday deal 

arg, only $4 in the bank, have to wait until later today to get it lol


----------



## voyagerfan99

Gooberman said:


> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE?sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_buy_BF3_Broad_Match_adgroupid_Battlefield_3_-_Purchase_Intent_Google_AD1
> 
> :O
> 
> BF3 $29.99, cyber Monday deal
> 
> arg, only $4 in the bank, have to wait until later today to get it lol



Bought it for that price Friday night  Still waiting for it to download  School connection is garbage. Gonna try downloading through my phone's tether instead.


----------



## Gooberman

I'm just waiting for money to be put in bank lol $60 nope $30 yes ;P


----------



## Aastii

I noticed earlier how little I have played this game in the last 2 weeks or so. Skyrim and Steam deals sort of took over


----------



## voyagerfan99

620kb/Sec download speed through my phone compared to the 80kb/sec I was just getting


----------



## linkin

[YT]FwNxtVp4qog[/YT]


----------



## voyagerfan99

^Someone clearly has no life


----------



## Gooberman

Just bought it 

edit, whoo $10 gift code for December


----------



## JLuchinski

Is anyone experiencing major slowdowns while playing single-player? I tried getting onto multi-player but Origin just keeps trying to launch the game over and over again. Like I click on join server and the launching BF3 screen keeps popping up over and over again. Lame.


----------



## Phy

Turn off any active virus protection. Other than that the first time I load an MP game it takes longer then I think it should.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Mine just sits at "Joining server"

I still have yet to play a MP game 

EDIT: Looks like it doesn't like Pale Moon. It launched fine with IE.


----------



## Gooberman

Finished downloading for some reason I stopped it when I went to bed


----------



## Aastii

Played again for the first time in 2 weeks and maybe it was just the few games I played, but what a crock of crap compared to pre-update. I can't kill a thing with AA now, IR sights are temperamental, heli's seem to be untouchable by any , just awful.

The game seriously needs team shuffling too, far too often I join a game, have some crap team that don't know how to play objective based, or don't know how to play full stop, and it takes all the fun away knowing you aren't just going to lose, but get slaughtered. The only way to stop it is to go and leave and join another server, and then when you are playing with friends and they all have to leave, the only solution to that is to use IE, else all join separately, because parties don't seem to work with any other browser.

The game seriously needs an anti-update, and then another update to fix a load of crap that doesn't work, or simply isn't included, like full browser control (which should have been in from release) and shuffling (which should have been in from release).

I guess I am learning my lesson again for why not to buy an EA game


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iirc correctly they didn't do anything to the IR sights.

I dont remember seeing anything in the change log, but i agree all in all the patch is crap.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> Iirc correctly they didn't do anything to the IR sights.
> 
> I dont remember seeing anything in the change log, but i agree all in all the patch is crap.



I didn't see them doing anything either, however now randomly enemies won't show up, even when stood right infront of you


----------



## Troncoso

mikeb2817 said:


> Iirc correctly



iirc, iirc stands for "If I remember correctly". Haha


----------



## SuperDuperMe

only just realised i used a capital letter there :/ dunno why i did that but good call 



Aastii said:


> I didn't see them doing anything either, however now randomly enemies won't show up, even when stood right infront of you



I know what ya mean as iv seen enemies not show up in the scope, although iv only ever used the IR after patch so im not sure wether it was always like that.


----------



## Troncoso

mikeb2817 said:


> only just realised i used a capital letter there :/ dunno why i did that but good call
> 
> 
> 
> I know what ya mean as iv seen enemies not show up in the scope, although iv only ever used the IR after patch so im not sure wether it was always like that.



Haha, I just meant you put "Iirc correctly" which is redundant. I'm being a grammar Nazi. Take no offense, please.


----------



## just a noob

Anti air is way op vs infantry, get hit once and you're dead.


----------



## linkin

just a noob said:


> Anti air is way op vs infantry, get hit once and you're dead.



Yup. It also seems like I need to lead jets by a stupid amount or get closer to them, otherwise I can't hit. I find myself using the AA missiles for jets and the cannon for choppers.


----------



## Aastii

just a noob said:


> Anti air is way op vs infantry, get hit once and you're dead.



Guess what would happen if that happened irl 

Not to aim this at you, but that sort of mentality I hate. People are singing the praise of the BF series because of it still being fast paced and unrealistic enough to appeal to the masses that don't like simulators, but large scale, slightly realistic and have physics and gameplay representative of what would happen in the real world (minus bullet drop...), yet complain when things get TOO hard for you. It is the sort of comments like yours that are why they took out AA causing heli's to shake.

I have yet to have a game where AA has been an issue to infantry, and I have yet to have a game where I have been unable to handle AA whilst in a heli


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Troncoso said:


> Haha, I just meant you put "Iirc correctly" which is redundant. I'm being a grammar Nazi. Take no offense, please.



I dont really take offense to much haha, i didnt realise i put correctly after iirc haha, i thought you was pointing out the I in Iirc . I cant believe it has took me this long to properly realise it haha


----------



## Phy

The AA used to be hard to deal with in a chopper. You would be flying along and suddenly you're sideways and you have no idea why, then you crash. I think it would be better if the AA couldn't aim as low so infantry could stand a chance against it.


----------



## just a noob

Aastii said:


> Guess what would happen if that happened irl
> 
> Not to aim this at you, but that sort of mentality I hate. People are singing the praise of the BF series because of it still being fast paced and unrealistic enough to appeal to the masses that don't like simulators, but large scale, slightly realistic and have physics and gameplay representative of what would happen in the real world (minus bullet drop...), yet complain when things get TOO hard for you. It is the sort of comments like yours that are why they took out AA causing heli's to shake.
> 
> I have yet to have a game where AA has been an issue to infantry, and I have yet to have a game where I have been unable to handle AA whilst in a heli



I know, but I have a hard time believing that you could just sit on the ground as well after getting hit by 4 or 5 bullets and then just getting up. Also, I have my doubts that an Abrams or a T-90 could be done in with 3 rpg shots


----------



## Phy

An actual modern tank would rape the battlefield by itself. Gotta keep some semblance of balance.


----------



## JLuchinski

I can't even play sp, even on the lowest settings this game lags so hard. Every other game runs smooth as butter. Fu EA, FU in the face.


----------



## Gooberman

How can't you play with that computer lol heck, i even ran it completely maxed(1680x1050 ) and it was still in the 20 fps range which is slightly playable


----------



## Ankur

I am getting more used to helicopters than the jets now. Pretty much getting more kills from it. But mostly getting shot by AAs. Does the heli have a fire extinguisher unlock like jets?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

hey all im after a definitive answer to a question thats been rattling around for a few days.

With the recent ps3 patch for bf3 there was 100% a nerf in terms of the irnv.

Now some people to claim there was one with the pc patch, i dsont think there was as do many others. however some people claim there was.

i cant bring myself to use it as i think its rubbish, so i have no experiance with it.\


So has it been nerfed? im asking as i keep getting totally raped by irnv toting idiots


----------



## Aastii

just a noob said:


> I know, but I have a hard time believing that you could just sit on the ground as well after getting hit by 4 or 5 bullets and then just getting up. Also, I have my doubts that an Abrams or a T-90 could be done in with 3 rpg shots



I have a hard time believing an AA gun would be used against infantry in the first place, but ya know, that is what I meant by unrealistic enough to appeal to the masses. Taking out wobble when a heli is hit by a lump of metal going very fast is just retarded on every level though.



mikeb2817 said:


> hey all im after a definitive answer to a question thats been rattling around for a few days.
> 
> With the recent ps3 patch for bf3 there was 100% a nerf in terms of the irnv.
> 
> Now some people to claim there was one with the pc patch, i dsont think there was as do many others. however some people claim there was.
> 
> i cant bring myself to use it as i think its rubbish, so i have no experiance with it.\
> 
> 
> So has it been nerfed? im asking as i keep getting totally raped by irnv toting idiots



Though I haven't seen it in the patch notes, as I said a few posts back I believe so as now it sporadically doesn't show enemies


----------



## SuperDuperMe

The new pc patch looks promising, @aastii, looks lik etheyle be nerfing the irnv somemore

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/full-rundown-of-the-upcoming-battlefield-3-pc-patch/


----------



## mrjack

> Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. (We want to make a different fix in the future, it’s in JIRA).



What?!


----------



## Shane

Is it me or does no one ever squad up in this game. :/

Why EA/Dice made the decision not to automatically be put in a squad is beyond me.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^ Its rarely automatic anymore, i forget most of the time unless im put straight into a squad.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> ^^^ Its rarely automatic anymore, i forget most of the time unless im put straight into a squad.



I'm sure i read on the "Get satisfaction" website that on the PC version we did automatically get put into a squad,But in a recent update EA/Dice made the decision not to automatically be put in a squad and disabled it for manual selection only. 

Makes no sense because there does not seem to be any team work in this game now,Especially in Conquest large maps.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I agree hundred percent, i liked it how they had it, i cant understand the reasoning behind it.


----------



## just a noob

It seems like every squad I try to join has 2 people in it, and is locked


----------



## mrjack

Had a ridiculous killing spree with the M416 (M145, silencer, foregrip) and silenced M1911 in Operation Metro. 18 kills while running around trying to flank and recapture point C before I was killed, revived and instantly killed again.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

WTF are these frag rounds for the shotguns :/ i keep getting spammed by then. Last couple of days i have yet to play a full game and enjoy it. The frag rounds are like shots from a tank, i have litrerally been sniped with these things, stupidly over powerful.

/ rant


----------



## mrjack

mikeb2817 said:


> WTF are these frag rounds for the shotguns :/ i keep getting spammed by then. Last couple of days i have yet to play a full game and enjoy it. The frag rounds are like shots from a tank, i have litrerally been sniped with these things, stupidly over powerful.
> 
> / rant



They're a nightmare when in a small space. They're just one part of the most insane kit:
USAS-12 with
-IRNV
-Extended magazine
-Frag rounds


----------



## just a noob

This game has been so buggy for me lately, seems like I can't join a game, or the game crashes...


----------



## JLuchinski

just a noob said:


> This game has been so buggy for me lately, seems like I can't join a game, or the game crashes...



 Yeah I gave up playing it to, hopefully they come out with a fix soon.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mrjack said:


> They're a nightmare when in a small space. They're just one part of the most insane kit:
> USAS-12 with
> -IRNV
> -Extended magazine
> -Frag rounds




Its killing me, i must have had about 2 kills to 10 deaths in the space of 5 mins before i just alt+f4'd . im enjoying arma at the mo so im not too bothered. Its just annoying when i fancy an arcadey game and i get raped by hand held cannons.


----------



## linkin

http://www.break.com/index/javelin-missile-misfire-in-afghanistan-2225837

Accurate representation of how stingers work in BF3.


----------



## Shane

Is it just me or does BF3 seem even more buggy now than it was at first release?

Also keep getting disconnected now with an error thats no help whatsoever in terms of solving the problem. 







Always happens when i get alot of points,Kills and rank up....every time! ARGHHH!


----------



## linkin

Yes it's even more buggy now. There's supposed to be a patch today. I've seen that error a lot as well.


----------



## Ankur

Nevakonaza said:


>



I got that error just a minute ago the I refreshed the server browser page and found that they had started the maintenance, will have to wait 3 hours to play bf3 .


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Damn a 3.9gb patch :/ missus is going to hate me, its only the 6th and we will end up only having like 8gb of downloads left....


----------



## Ankur

I don't know why but its downloading fast on my 0.8mbps connection, Posting one reply here and zoom 30MB downloaded.
Question: Does the update have Back to Karkand maps? I have BF3 PC version and karkand coming out on 13th for PC.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

it has the files for karkand i beleive but they wont be unlocked until the 13th. Sort of how they put vietnam data in bfbc2 patch but you had to buy afterwards to unlock it .


----------



## JLuchinski

Wow, this patch fixed.... NOTHING. What a F*#($)# joke. At least now when it crashes it doesn't force me to do a hard restart so I can ctrl+alt+delete.


----------



## Ankur

*Update Help!*

I don't know what to say about this, but I was downloading the 3.9GB update yesterday and had downloaded 3.3GB 80%, as it was 2am in the night today I had to wait till 8am to get up and restart download after sleep. When I clicked start then download started and suddenly everything gone, it is showing only 510MB downloaded 12%, not I have to wait another day to play BF3, not a big problem but someone knows what happened?


----------



## linkin

Yep. Origin screwed you over


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I personally thought the patch worked a treat, only gripes are no normal voice chat in game for if you squad up with randomers, and the agm's on jets now target everything rather than just the enemy.

Also they nerfed the air radar  it no longer sees ground targets,


----------



## Ankur

No! Not again, I downloaded 2.5GB which took 6 hours, till then I was playing Civ5, then I checked the download, as message came, update error and everything is gone now, its starting to download again from 0%, I have no idea why its happening to me.

So, just looking out for some karkand vids

Is gameplay and graphics in ps3 so bad?

[YT]uuxg2AWa9Is[/YT]


----------



## mtb211

Hey all.. does the patch allow team chat in CO OP mode? The sniper level is hard with no talk... 

any other big changes in the patch?


----------



## Ankur

Update details
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654775976450221/

The main three updates that I see are IRNV scope no longer useful, air radar nerfed, chatbox shifted.


----------



## Shane

I like the new chat box,Much better place now...game keeps crashing for me now though. 

Apparently theres a new unlock available aswell now.


----------



## wolfeking

is that a scoped ballistic knife?


----------



## Ankur

Any one knows how to auto hide the chat box and when new message appears then auto appear?


----------



## just a noob

wolfeking said:


> is that a scoped ballistic knife?



With a red dot sight


----------



## wolfeking

epic man.   Though I doubt the real world adaptability of such a thing. Arent they limited to something like 30-40 yards? a scope at those distances is useless.


----------



## linkin

Ankur said:


> Any one knows how to auto hide the chat box and when new message appears then auto appear?



I believe you press H.


----------



## jonnyp11

i'm happy, i already have this game for the 360, but sad cuz i can't play it for 2 1/2 weeks. same for arkham city. if only they were for the pc and there was a new gpu hidden in there, then i might have gotten in some trouble


----------



## claptonman

Very interesting read:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2011/11/10/battlefield-3-technical-analysis/1

"We’ve also been able to put some performance rumours to rest. As the identical results of the HD 6950 2GB and 1GB show, simply throwing more graphics memory at BF3 doesn't improve performance. Instead, it gobbles up extra GPU resources and higher clock speeds, which would explain the reports of BF3 pushing graphics cards so hard."


----------



## Gooberman

[YT]FOaGhE_sejI[/YT]


----------



## JLuchinski

OK, complete system reinstall, dusted out my entire system, only running one hd and this piece of shit is still crashing. Is this game like Starcraft 2? Where once I put the code into my account I can't undo it? Because I seriously want to give this piece of shit game away. EVERY other game runs like butter, but this piece of shit crashes after 5 minutes, WTF? Does this game just hate GTX 580's? Whatever I'm done with waiting for a "fix".  And I'm using 285 drivers in case your wondering.


----------



## Ankur

Gooberman said:


> [YT]FOaGhE_sejI[/YT]



Stuntman Soldier!!!!!


----------



## mrjack

What are your favorite setups right now?

*Assault:*
*G3A3*
-ACOG
-Foregrip
-Heavy barrel
*Medic kit*

*Support:*
*M240B*
-ACOG
-Foregrip
-Suppressor
*M18 Claymore*


----------



## claptonman

G36
-grip
-RDS
-Heavy barrel

M249
-Grip
-Infrared
-Flash suppressor

SV98
-12x ballistic
-straight pull lever


----------



## linkin

You shouldn't use the heavy barrel on the carbines, all it does is increase automatic recoil. It's only good for single shots. I use the suppressor or the laser sight for hip firing with no sight. I prefer the stock G36C sights.


----------



## wolfeking

Gooberman said:


> [YT]FOaGhE_sejI[/YT]


stuntman indeed. 
Love his use of the Ateam theme song.


----------



## Ankur

G36C
Kobra [RDS] for DM, Rush
PK-A 3.4x for Conquest
Grip
flash light for DM, Rush else empty

For class I think its best to use Assault in DM, Engineer in Conquest and Support in Rush.
Recon is useful in all types.


----------



## linkin

[YT]kCd4bSaNFcc[/YT]


----------



## linkin

Back to Karkand is live now


----------



## SuperDuperMe

back to karkand is amazing from what iv played....except for that little hitch where every game crashes for me :/ fml i was looking forward to this as well.


----------



## linkin

Wake Island is lots of fun, going to do some sharqi and karkand and oman tomorrow.


----------



## Ankur

Guys I am not able to log into origin, when I log in it says your user or password is wrong, but I am putting right password and username. I could log in just fine and play B2K today but now I can't log into origin to play bf3. I can access battlelog, but not origin.
I tried to change password but nothing works.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

talk to a live ea rep on battlelog. they may be able to help.


----------



## Ankur

mikeb2817 said:


> talk to a live ea rep on battlelog. they may be able to help.



It won't help as it will take ages for some rep to address the issue.
None of my friends are able to log into origin. I see EA Forums are flooded with the same error help, but no solution found.
Since when are you online in origin, did you try logging out and back in? Am pretty sure you could get the error?


----------



## claptonman

mikeb2817 said:


> back to karkand is amazing from what iv played....except for that little hitch where every game crashes for me :/ fml i was looking forward to this as well.



Try this. Right click on command prompt and choose run as admin. Then type in:

bcdedit /set incr******erVa 3072

(for some reason, its blocking that... its increase User VA without spaces.)

Then hit enter. Fixed the crashing for me.


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> It won't help as it will take ages for some rep to address the issue.
> None of my friends are able to log into origin. I see EA Forums are flooded with the same error help, but no solution found.
> Since when are you online in origin, did you try logging out and back in? Am pretty sure you could get the error?



I had no problems when I logged in a few hours ago and I've been playing ever since. However I just tried logging out and back in and now I get a message about the authentication servers being down.

EDIT: EA is definitely having issues with their servers. Even BF3Stats is having issues updating player stats, so it's not just an issue with my computer.


----------



## Ankur

mrjack said:


> I had no problems when I logged in a few hours ago and I've been playing ever since. However I just tried logging out and back in and now I get a message about the authentication servers being down.



I see the servers all around Asia are empty, all must be getting the same error and this is what Battlefield posted on their FB page.


> We're aware of the issues accessing Origin. We’re investigating the cause, and will provide updates ASAP. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## claptonman

Campaign doesn't work either... says connection to EA was lost. That's great.


----------



## Shane

Loving Wake Island so far,Was my favorite map in BF2...i just wish it was more like the one in BF2 though as its not so tropical and sunny anymore....still a good map though.

Not tried Gulf of Oman yet.


----------



## Ankur

I just love Gulf of Oman and Strike at Karkand, it has lots of buildings to destroy, but sadly most of them cannot be destroyed completely, only walls can be.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Today was the first time I've opened Origin since I downloaded BF3. I have a 3.9GB update to download


----------



## jackpeter20

I hope this isn't as crappy (offline) as Bad Company was. I also hope they don't spend more time over hyping the game only to lead into another COD type title. I am starting to lose faith in game companies.


----------



## mtb211

voyagerfan99 said:


> Today was the first time I've opened Origin since I downloaded BF3. I have a 3.9GB update to download



haha yeah same with me


----------



## mtb211

sent a friend request to you on Orgin


----------



## 1337dingo

installed and downloaded it last night, will play this arvo, my origin id is l337dingo and will say my name (mitchell jenkins) so yeah add us ay


----------



## claptonman

I am in love with the KH2002.


----------



## diduknowthat

Is anyone else blown away by Strike at Karkand? It was my absolute favorite map in BF2, and I'm loving it in BF2. Only weird part was that they got rid of the 3rd spawn point on the island. Other than that the map is SO much better than any new BF3 maps.


----------



## linkin

Yes I'm loving it. I'm not liking Sharqi Peninsula though. The attack choppers can see eachother from spawn, the US one has a height advantage, and both can shoot eachother before they even get off the ground if they have gunners.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mtb211 said:


> sent a friend request to you on Orgin



I'm voyfan99 on Origin, just so you know  Voyagerfan99 was already taken when I signed up.


----------



## Ankur

I am looking out for the Engineer Service star 5 now. I have checked out other three classes but really missed the SMAW and RPG in it. I think I will finish BF3 as an Engineer lol.


----------



## Shane

didyouknowthat said:
			
		

> Is anyone else blown away by Strike at Karkand? It was my absolute favorite map in BF2, and I'm loving it in BF2. Only weird part was that they got rid of the 3rd spawn point on the island. Other than that the map is SO much better than any new BF3 maps.


I like the map "Gulf of Oman",Because it has quite a few high rise buildings that are perfect for Sniping and also a treat to lock onto tanks using the Javelin from up there too. 

Not sure on Wake island atm,Its a nice map but i think some things need tweaking.
Is it me or does Wake island in BF3 seem alot smaller?

Also anyone else getting a spawn menu bug where you cant choose a class,change weapons or spawn...happened to me several times on the new maps.


----------



## claptonman

Nevakonaza said:


> Also anyone else getting a spawn menu bug where you cant choose a class,change weapons or spawn...happened to me several times on the new maps.



For the maps where the other team has all the spawns, you have to have a point in order to spawn after your team captures a point, or be in a squad.


----------



## JLuchinski

Yeah I still have no idea what to do. I have over clocked and under clocked, changed my voltages but still, the game freezes after 5 to 10 minutes of game play. Does any one else with a GTX 580 have the same problem?


----------



## claptonman

Try this.

Right click on command prompt and choose run as admin. Then type in:

bcdedit /set incr******erVa 3072

(for some reason, CF is blocking that... its increase User VA without spaces.)

Then hit enter. Fixed the crashing for me.


----------



## mrjack

Anybody else use the semi-automatic fire mode almost exclusively? I just wish that you could switch immediately between full- and semi-automatic for weapons with full-, semi-automatic and burst. The fact that you have to go via burst has gotten me killed a few times when suddenly faced with an enemy in CQC. Luckily it's not a problem with two of my favorite weapons, the M416 and G3A3.

EDIT: Should I report a guy I encountered in a match tonight? His stats at the end of the match were 115 kills and 3 deaths. Not impossible to get by being smart about hiding, having medics revive you etc. However he also pulled off some insane things. For example he killed me when I was on the third floor in one of the buildings near the Russian deployment zone. He did this by jumping from the ground floor level to the road, spinning 180° and shooting me with the M249 whilst in the air when I would have been barely visible at the window since I was engaged in CQC with a guy coming up the stairs.

I saved the link to the stats of the match as well as checking his stats on BF3Stats.com. He has a lovely 61 kill streak. And no, his stats don't suggest that he's been playing as a careful sniper.

Based on where he is from and the PBBans statistics, I wouldn't be surprised if he was cheating.


----------



## Ankur

^I have seen lots of people like that, one had knife kills more than 5000, lol how is that possible I don't even have 3000 Gun kills. I also saw a guy with kill streak over 180. . . lol. It is surely hacking, these servers may not have PB I think.

I have put some servers on favorites where admins are present all time and where base raping are also not allowed. I have seen lots of base raping on Karkand maps.


----------



## linkin

Ankur said:


> ^I have seen lots of people like that, one had knife kills more than 5000, lol how is that possible I don't even have 3000 Gun kills. I also saw a guy with kill streak over 180. . . lol. It is surely hacking, these servers may not have PB I think.
> 
> I have put some servers on favorites where admins are present all time and where base raping are also not allowed. I have seen lots of base raping on Karkand maps.



Typical BF2 veteran style gameplay


----------



## SuperDuperMe

hitesh70 said:


> its pretty much same as badcompany 2...same modes..same mechanics...same vehicales..few new maps..old wine in new bottle..dont get it



Completely different game to bc2. A lot more variety in vehicles. Air assets are more engaging and relevant to gameplay as apposed to just another way to ferry people or overwatch. The mechanics ( i presume you mean gameplay) feel totally different. Running has a much more fluid feel in bf3 as opposed to bfbc2 which felt much more clunky.


I love b oth games but they cant be compared as apples for apples.

Have you played both out of curiosity.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> Completely different game to bc2. A lot more variety in vehicles. Air assets are more engaging and relevant to gameplay as apposed to just another way to ferry people or overwatch. The mechanics ( i presume you mean gameplay) feel totally different. Running has a much more fluid feel in bf3 as opposed to bfbc2 which felt much more clunky.
> 
> 
> I love b oth games but they cant be compared as apples for apples.
> 
> Have you played both out of curiosity.



He was a spammer mate


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> He was a spammer mate



Now if that spammer was talking about Call of Duty,Id agree..


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I took the bait  deeply ashamed tbh....


----------



## mtb211

I started playing team deathmatch. I noticed there arnt any vehicles in any of the levels Ive played... is that true for every map?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I believe so, i think tdm was basically to combat cod and give theyre players that prefer small, claustrophobic maps a reason to jump ship.


----------



## mtb211

damn the only good thing is that my K/D is good in TDM but awful in rush (.2) haha


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Mines awful full stop lol, not played in a few weeks due to other games, but before that it was definately below 1. My owm fault really for unlock whoaring


----------



## linkin

Man I am loving claymores right now  It's also fun to parachute above enemies and drop c4 from the air, wait about 5 seconds and blow it up! Always gives me a laugh


----------



## claptonman

linkin said:


> Man I am loving claymores right now  It's also fun to parachute above enemies and drop c4 from the air, wait about 5 seconds and blow it up! Always gives me a laugh



Haha, that's a good one. Kinda like in the old days where pilots would hand-drop small bombs.

I recently sniped a F35 pilot. That felt good.


----------



## Aastii

mtb211 said:


> damn the only good thing is that my K/D is good in TDM but awful in rush (.2) haha



You should be thoroughly ashamed for mentioning k/d as though it actually means anything in a team and objective driven game.

I have had games where I have had .2 k/d, yet come top on a winning team from capping points, spotting, reviving and healing. Did more for the team than the guy that got the most kills who probably just sat on a hill sniping not helping anybody or looking down the same point to spray the crap out of whoever comes


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Man I am loving claymores right now  It's also fun to parachute above enemies and drop c4 from the air, wait about 5 seconds and blow it up! Always gives me a laugh



Yeah, i recently unlocked the Claymores,So much fun placing them inbetween Containers on the map Noshahr Canals while in Team Deathmate mode. 

I put them there because both team sides seem to hang around there been in the middle of the map,can get yourself a ton of kills.

Also just unlocked the Mortar,not had a chance to try it yet.


----------



## Ankur

claptonman said:


> Haha, that's a good one. Kinda like in the old days where pilots would hand-drop small bombs.
> 
> I recently sniped a F35 pilot. That felt good.



Bombers that is what we are missing in the game. I would love to see the buildings in Gulf of oman brought down by bombers. 

And the RU jets in the same map are too vulnerable to snipers. The snipers hide near the rocks near the RU deployment and whenever a player takes the jet, the sniper puts a shot on the pilots head.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Aastii said:


> You should be thoroughly ashamed for mentioning k/d as though it actually means anything in a team and objective driven game.
> 
> I have had games where I have had .2 k/d, yet come top on a winning team from capping points, spotting, reviving and healing. Did more for the team than the guy that got the most kills who probably just sat on a hill sniping not helping anybody or looking down the same point to spray the crap out of whoever comes



Lol i forgot this game wasnt cod 

And i know k/d doesnt mean much in bf3...but...bragging rights are rights none the less.

Although i prefer my jet kills over my small arms kills anyday ;D


----------



## Aastii

I just went into a TDM match and oh my god, how boring and slow are they!! Will not be playing one of them again


----------



## claptonman

Aastii said:


> I just went into a TDM match and oh my god, how boring and slow are they!! Will not be playing one of them again



Yeah, I only have rush and conquest chosen on my server filters.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv been trying to play sqdm, but my god its killing me, all i want is the bloody l85. Tbh, bf3 is doing my head right in. All i get for 10 mins while trying to start a game, is something went wrong  Updated punkbuster, that helped some but still get kicked for nothing on start up :/


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> I just went into a TDM match and oh my god, how boring and slow are they!! Will not be playing one of them again



What map was you playing on ?...Some bigger maps in TDM mode can be realy slow and boring but i usually play on "Noshahr Canals"...its a small,ish map
Can really rack up those kills & points if you place Claymores & hand out plenty of Ammo/Health packs and its quite fast paced on that map.

I usually only play Conquest & TDM in BF3,Where as in BC2 95% of the time i played Rush...i dont find Rush mode in BF3 to be as much fun for some reason.

The thing i hate about BF3,Theres never really any teamwork...hardly anyone joining squads,handing out Ammo/Health etc....annoying because its what makes the game.


----------



## linkin

Yep, lack of voip causes that


----------



## jonnyp11

i find bf3 is like the only multiplayer game i never put on my headset for, i've only been in like 10 squads with other people talking out of my i think 7hrs of gameplay, maybe more.


----------



## Ankur

I like rush, because it is the only type which I see people work like a team. Only thing I hate about it is that support put some traps around the mcoms, so I get killed by it


----------



## Aastii

this game seriously pisses me off something rotten.

Why is there no team shuffle?

what you find happening is that you will join a game and be put on the losing team with a bunch of braindead retards, because people from that team rage quit. So you are then put in a team with nobody that can actually play the game and no chance of winning, and because you are forced to 1 man army, because they lack the ability to play as a team or to play the game full stop, you will top the board but constantly die because of the actions of everyone else.

The number of times this has happened now is sickening and it is the worst part of the game. I find myself more times than not joining a game and within a few minutes not having fun any more because I am so frustrated and pissed off at the stupidity of others, so leave to find another server, hoping the same doesn't happen, and what do you know, sat with a bunch of morons that can't understand how to use their mouse and the keyboard is broke because they have been drooling all over it.

This is one area that CoD has absolutely right, it should be the first to load is put on one team, the next gets put on another and so on. If there is a group of people, it should know they count as 2 or 3 slots or however many, that way it will be fairly random every time because as people leave and join who have faster/slower computers and internet, they will be on different teams


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I agree, my quit is at about 60 % because im sick of getting on a team with people that think its funny to fly heli's either into a rediculously hot zone, or better yet a damn wall. Not to mention the numourous times iv been shot and watched my teammate run off just metres from the enemy without ever firing a shot.

Iv give up on it to be honest. Tried unlocking the l85 but got so pissed off with the lack of team play i just alt+f4


----------



## Shane

I agree with Aastii,I really hope EA/Dice look into the the teams/Squad system in order to at least motivate some sort of teamwork...why they made it so your not automatically put into a squad is beyond me.

Also....still i can not snipe to save my life,Its just horrible no wonder i hardly see any snipers in this game.

I don't think EA/Dice are listening to us anymore though,They seem to have gone very quiet in their responses/feedback on the Get Satisfaction forums...i mean they have not even implemented the simple jeep horn yet which was suggested and they said its planned a long time ago just a couple of weeks after main release...probably sell it us as DLC.


----------



## jonnyp11

ha, i love on the xbox when i'm sniping and all of a sudden see a team mate or enemy literally driving/swimming/running in circles and other random shapes in the spawn for half the match, it happened on that island map when i was sniping the boat spawn (and owning their snipers untill they quit sniping i might add) and a kid was swimming around a boat he drove out there for at almost the whole 20 mins of that game.

and on the xbox i'm pretty sure the jeeps have horns?


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I hate the xbox version of the game. No team shuffle sucks though.


----------



## Aastii

What I don't understand regarding squads is why they can't create a hybrid - have it so you are automatically assigned a squad, however you also have the option to create a squad or join a game as a complete squad


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> Only thing I hate about it is that support put some traps around the mcoms, so I get killed by it



You'll develop a love/hate relationship with claymores once you start utilizing them. They're great for setting up perimeters so that you know if a target is about to be attacked or someone is trying to sneak up on you.

Unless of course you are talking about C4, which I think should be able to damage the objective even if it was one of the defenders' C4. Claymores are directional anyway so I can understand using that in a real life situation.



Aastii said:


> this game seriously pisses me off something rotten...



I'd say it's partly due to the fact that currently there is no (efficient) way of getting VOIP within a squad and team in a public match with strangers.

It might also have something to do with the game being new and that players have switched from CoD or similar games and haven't either a) figured out that the game isn't for them and left or b) adapted to the change in gameplay (destroy/capture the objective instead of getting as many kills as possible). So in other words, in time some people will either adapt or leave and hopefully the game will mature and move closer to being more about teamwork than the individual's body count.



Aastii said:


> What I don't understand regarding squads is why they can't create a hybrid - have it so you are automatically assigned a squad, however you also have the option to create a squad or join a game as a complete squad



It would be nice to have the option that was in Bad Company 2, where you could choose to be put in to a squad when joining the server or you could join one manually once you were in the server.


----------



## mtb211

Aastii said:


> What I don't understand regarding squads is why they can't create a hybrid - have it so you are automatically assigned a squad, however you also have the option to create a squad or join a game as a complete squad



I always thought I was in a squad... I just realized I was playing on my own in TDM and Rush... maybe I will level up faster now 

what I cant stand is when the planes on the other team destroy all the vehicles on spawn or when people c4 their own teammates


----------



## Ankur

mrjack said:


> You'll develop a love/hate relationship with claymores once you start utilizing them. They're great for setting up perimeters so that you know if a target is about to be attacked or someone is trying to sneak up on you.
> 
> Unless of course you are talking about C4, which I think should be able to damage the objective even if it was one of the defenders' C4. Claymores are directional anyway so I can understand using that in a real life situation.



Yeah I think the love/hate relationship will be more on the love side, I will be switching to support now. Almost completed Engineer 5th Service star. I have been using traps in all Vietnam games that I have played yet and my traps were so well hidden that my team players also couldn't see them .


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> Yeah I think the love/hate relationship will be more on the love side, I will be switching to support now. Almost completed Engineer 5th Service star. I have been using traps in all Vietnam games that I have played yet and my traps were so well hidden that my team players also couldn't see them .



You'll quickly learn the most popular places for people to place claymores and before you know it, you'll automatically crouch or prone when you get to such a place so that you don't trigger it.


----------



## Ankur

mrjack said:


> You'll quickly learn the most popular places for people to place claymores and before you know it, you'll automatically crouch or prone when you get to such a place so that you don't trigger it.



Started Support now and not sure how much time it will take for me to unlock the Claymores. I can't wait to unlock the M60. Which gun is best? I am so used to Engineer that is funny now that as support I sometimes try to cycle weapon to RPG to kill tank lol.


----------



## ghost

Nice thread you guys got going here...

I am apart of a clan called SAS, we own and host our own servers and started recruiting (PC only). We have a few american members already even though the clan is UK based. If anyone is interested in playing with SAS or even interested in becoming a member please have a look at our site!

[link removed]

Cheers!


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> Which gun is best?



The M249 and PKP Pecheneg are the most popular in my experience. The M249 is very good when firing in quick bursts with the foregrip and is accurate. The PKP Pecheneg is popular because of the damage, but the recoil is powerful and the reload time is a bit long. Depending on the map the AS VAL may be a good option, but that gun is an unlock for all kits.


----------



## linkin

I dunno about you guys but I love the MG36, the other chinese one, and the Type 88.


----------



## Aastii

ghost said:


> Nice thread you guys got going here...
> 
> I am apart of a clan called SAS, we own and host our own servers and started recruiting (PC only). We have a few american members already even though the clan is UK based. If anyone is interested in playing with SAS or even interested in becoming a member please have a look at our site!
> 
> [link removed]
> 
> Cheers!



Post the IP of your server(s) by all means, but don't advertise your site please


----------



## Ankur

I can't handle the M249, it is very hard for me to switch to these machine guns from carbines. M249 takes ages to load and also takes time to aim. I hope it is not same with the M60. I liked the AS VAL till now. It is a good PDW


----------



## linkin

The M60 is a beast but I run with the MG36 now. Support is my favourite class. Also like the Type 88.

Just wait until you get C4, slapping C4 on a tank and running is really fun


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^, thats how i got my mortar 

Suicide bombing with c4


----------



## linkin

[YT]_bBwqMIUwAE[/YT]


----------



## Motorcharge

Bought it about an hour ago and I'm remembering why I hate EA. Too much crap to sign up for, codes to put in, ect.

The update from EA is only at 31%


----------



## Shane

Had a go on the 360 version today and its actually not as bad as i was expecting it to be,Of course Graphics are not as good...but it still looked rather decent considering its on a system thats 6+ years old and gameplay was fine give or take a few sound bugs.

Got 11 kills /6 deaths on Conquest round that was half done,3rd highest score from the top of the player list which i don't think was too bad considering my first go at proper online FPS on the Xbox.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

^^^, i really didnt rate the xbox version, felt very clunky to me. 

I have started playing again, had my first proper go in ages tonight. Really quite rusty 

Anyone have any tips for sqdm? Im gettin raped, i hate this stupid ass game mode, why couldnt they have left it for cod  all i want is the l85 haha


----------



## Aastii

For anybody that wants to, tomorrow night at 19:30 GMT myself and a few of my clan members are going to be playing in our server doing some testing of the server, rcon and seeing how it handles under load. May try and get a few of the others clans from the league in too, have ourselves a bit game (by the size of the server's standards )

Bare in mind the server is based in UK, so those outside may have higher latency than others. You are all still more than welcome and I would actually encourage anyone from other countries to join so we can see what sort of ping you guys get from outside of Europe.

Anyone that wants to is free to join, add me on Origin and we can get some games going. My Origin name is Retify

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...lite-Strike-Force-Conquest-www-esfclan-co-uk/

That is our server. Frag you tomorrow night those that come


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Dang am out tommorow night  I will hit the server up sometime this weekend though if thats cool?


----------



## claptonman

That's 1:30pm Central time for those around US. I have class but after I have sometime, I'll see if you guys are on.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> Anyone that wants to is free to join, add me on Origin and we can get some games going. My Origin name is Retify
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...lite-Strike-Force-Conquest-www-esfclan-co-uk/
> 
> That is our server. Frag you tomorrow night those that come



Ugh,Im at work tonight...Might pop on Thursday night though.


----------



## Aastii

If you cant come tonight we will still be doing it most nights so missing out tonight isn't missing out on everything just roll up tomorrow or the weekend or whenever.

 As much as I have nearly no spare time now I have found now I know how to set up.server config, it is extremely easy to get everything set up server side. There is s lot more that can be customised compared to all cod game servers


----------



## claptonman

So my friend got BF3 through origin during the black friday sale, and he didn't have back to karkland. But now when he tries to get it, its $15. Isn't it always free?


----------



## Shane

claptonman said:


> So my friend got BF3 through origin during the black friday sale, and he didn't have back to karkland. But now when he tries to get it, its $15. Isn't it always free?




No back to Karkand is extra DLC for the people with the standard version of BF3,He should have got the Limited edition,That came with the extra DLC.

Saying that though,Not sure if you can get the Limited edition anymore.


----------



## Aastii

All in the server now if anyone wants to play


----------



## Ankur

My ping would be more than 300 in your server, will I be allowed to play in it?


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> My ping would be more than 300 in your server, will I be allowed to play in it?



Yea there should be no problem


----------



## Ankur

So anyone coming on Aastii's clan server on 13th at 4.30pm GMT?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Im out till weekend  will see who ever is on saturday though.

@Aastii, got my new hotas today so should be able to annoy some more people in a plane.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> So anyone coming on Aastii's clan server on 13th at 4.30pm GMT?



I doubt I'll be there then, will be at work. Later in the evening though, yes 

I don't know what the hotas is, haven't got there yet lol


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Sorry, its a shorter name for a hands on throttle and stick . A joystick essentially 

As for unlocks iv got everything for planes and i say the best stuff is air radar (although they nered it  you used to be able to see every vehicle not just air) agm's and flare


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> Sorry, its a hands on throttle stick . A joystick essentially



Did you manage to get it to work with BF3..I also have the Hotas and it dids not work in BF3.

Aastii,Was going to join your server just but theres nobody in there.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv not tried it yet, iv tried it in il2 today and its great so im hoping if it works in this old ass game it should work on bf3. Im not home until saturday but ill let you know if i get it working on it.


----------



## Aastii

mikeb2817 said:


> Sorry, its a shorter name for a hands on throttle and stick . A joystick essentially
> 
> As for unlocks iv got everything for planes and i say the best stuff is air radar (although they nered it  you used to be able to see every vehicle not just air) agm's and flare



oh that makes sense. I've been using air radar too, however found that sometimes where it says the enemy aircraft is, it isn't. I know sometimes it is hard to pin them down because of altitude, but I have been looking at an enemy vehicle during a dog fight, and see them behind me on the radar when they are directly infornt!!



Nevakonaza said:


> Did you manage to get it to work with BF3..I also have the Hotas and it dids not work in BF3.
> 
> Aastii,Was going to join your server just but theres nobody in there.



It won't get full on its own for a while, it has only been up for 2 nights, so apart from the ~20 or so public, nobody outside of the clan has been in to favourite and follow us


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Nevakonaza said:


> Did you manage to get it to work with BF3..I also have the Hotas and it dids not work in BF3.
> 
> Aastii,Was going to join your server just but theres nobody in there.




The hotas works a treat, you just have to bind it in keymapping.

The original key maps are shit if im honest. ALso there isnt support for anologue thrust for the thrust unit, but its useful none the less by setting it half way then thrust up for forward, thrust down for back.


----------



## Shane

mikeb2817 said:


> The hotas works a treat, you just have to bind it in keymapping.
> 
> The original key maps are shit if im honest. ALso there isnt support for anologue thrust for the thrust unit, but its useful none the less by setting it half way then thrust up for forward, thrust down for back.



Hmm,When i tried it would not work properly..then again i tried it out during the BETA....not tried it since,I prefer the mouse anyway. 

Just been on Aastii,s server....Aastii is leathal with the Little bird chopper.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Hmm,When i tried it would not work properly..then again i tried it out during the BETA....not tried it since,I prefer the mouse anyway.
> 
> Just been on Aastii,s server....Aastii is leathal with the Little bird chopper.



lol it depends, I either have good games in the chopper, like in the little bird on canals, or very bad games, like on Firestorm


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, the mouse is a lot more acucrate than the joystick. But i feel like such a bad ass using the joystick


----------



## claptonman

I wanna be a gunner with you, aastii. All the people I get teamed up either crash right away or get rocked by the jets. I just want points with the attack heli so I get more upgrades for it.


----------



## Ankur

Lets have a match tonight? I'm free today.
Gulf of Oman?


----------



## Aastii

claptonman said:


> I wanna be a gunner with you, aastii. All the people I get teamed up either crash right away or get rocked by the jets. I just want points with the attack heli so I get more upgrades for it.





Ankur said:


> Lets have a match tonight? I'm free today.
> Gulf of Oman?



If you are both free tonight, I am going on at ~7PM. If you don't have me on Origin, my name on there is Retify. Add me and give me a shout and I will hop on with you.

claptoman can you not fly the attack chopper? If not, get into the server and I will try to teach you as best I can how to be on the offensive and defensive against jets, helis and ground infantry and mobile AA.

I am considering setting up training nights for such things on my server maybe once or twice a week/month, whenever would be best for most people. When I say training, I mean teaching people to fly, teaching them how to advance properly rather than just rambo in, how to use their allies classes to the best effect and how to use their own class to the best effect, both for personal gain and the team.

Whilst I'm not the best at actually carrying out these tasks, I do know how to do it in the majority of situations and I do know how to fly very well, even if I haven't racked up hundreds of flying hours. I am sure we have people on here that are better in say LAV's (I for one am crap in them) who will be able to share experience, or someone who is very good in jets.

Post in here or over PM if any of you are interested in that with what day and time (either include time zone or convert to GMT) would be best for you


----------



## claptonman

I'm getting pretty good at flying it. I've practiced on the co-op mission and can fly it pretty well. I just don't have IF flares or heat seekers yet, so I can barely get to land (from the air carrier on wake island) before the jets blow me up. So leveling up in it is kind of difficult.


----------



## Ankur

Am online now on origin. . . who is on?
emfader


----------



## Aastii

I would be if origin was working


----------



## Ankur

How about a match tonight at 7PM GMT?
I will take flankers or MBTs.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> How about a match tonight at 7PM GMT?
> I will take flankers or MBTs.



I will be on tonight. tomorrow night the server may be down for a couple of hours, or rather still there but passworded due to us having a match on it. I will try to work out recording and get it posted up. To be honest it is an unknown to me how a match will be on it, we have never done it before and it is a new concept on the league


----------



## Ankur

I hope its a conquest large map, so that we have many vehicles as I see many players in this thread are experts in vehicles.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> I hope its a conquest large map, so that we have many vehicles as I see many players in this thread are experts in vehicles.



Conquest, it is still the same number of vehicles, just a smaller map


----------



## Ankur

But I did not find jets in conquest maps, only conquest large maps have jets.


----------



## Aastii

I have just finished my first match and it is a completely different game - it is as the game is meant to be played and I can honestly say, it is the best game I have ever played.

It was a much slower pace (whilst still fast), but everyone was moving up as full squads. It wasn't people running around randomly, we were holding positions, pushing on positions, there was a point when we had two full squads moving in to take a tank out with full TS communications.

Playing in that environment and playing in a public environment, it really is a completely different game for the better


----------



## kennebell347

Aastii said:


> I have just finished my first match and it is a completely different game - it is as the game is meant to be played and I can honestly say, it is the best game I have ever played.
> 
> It was a much slower pace (whilst still fast), but everyone was moving up as full squads. It wasn't people running around randomly, we were holding positions, pushing on positions, there was a point when we had two full squads moving in to take a tank out with full TS communications.
> 
> Playing in that environment and playing in a public environment, it really is a completely different game for the better



Was this a specific server? I am confused lol


----------



## linkin

Sounds like a clan match. And it proves the point that this game is crying out for built in squad/team VOIP


----------



## kennebell347

linkin said:


> Sounds like a clan match. And it proves the point that this game is crying out for built in squad/team VOIP



It does need chat.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> Was this a specific server? I am confused lol





linkin said:


> Sounds like a clan match. And it proves the point that this game is crying out for built in squad/team VOIP




It was a clan match. If anyone can send me a link to a guide for live streaming full-screen applications I will set it up every time we have a CoD or BF match, you will see what I mean by it is a different game.

I agree an in-game VOIP is needed, however they need to do it properly, allowing you to mute people if you want. There is no way I will be sitting in a game with:

a. some whiny 12 year old
b. some guy crying because they are constantly failing and can't realise they are bad at the game, it isn't everyone else
c. people with open mics
d. people making stupid noises, saying random crap etc


----------



## Danda

A Vent server or perhaps a Skype chat would be beneficial for mic chatting while in BF3. 

I dont suppose theres a clan group for CF? I would like to join, as it is I cannot find a clan without it being complete competitive.


----------



## kennebell347

I have not heard of one yet.


----------



## Ankur

I use teamspeak 3 for communicating, works good for me. Pree T then you can talk


----------



## mtb211

kennebell347 said:


> I have not heard of one yet.



sweet build... I gotta start retrying this OC'ing again.


As for teamspeak... I thought the new patch allowed you to chat via mic?


----------



## Aastii

Danda said:


> A Vent server or perhaps a Skype chat would be beneficial for mic chatting while in BF3.
> 
> I dont suppose theres a clan group for CF? I would like to join, as it is I cannot find a clan without it being complete competitive.



No there isn't and there probably won't be one. Short of adding people and asking them if they are up for a game when online, not much more in the ways of a CF clan will happen. The problem is that CF doesn't have the facilities to host a clan on the site, and creating a another site would take traffic away from the forums. The same is true for a VOIP server.

Though I have a TS server that people from the forums have used, CF members don't come on apart from when playing games. I would be happy for anyone here to use it, however only in games because otherwise it would do exactly what I don't want it to, which is make the forums quieter.


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> It was a clan match. If anyone can send me a link to a guide for live streaming full-screen applications I will set it up every time we have a CoD or BF match, you will see what I mean by it is a different game.
> 
> I agree an in-game VOIP is needed, however they need to do it properly, allowing you to mute people if you want. There is no way I will be sitting in a game with:
> 
> a. some whiny 12 year old
> b. some guy crying because they are constantly failing and can't realise they are bad at the game, it isn't everyone else
> c. people with open mics
> d. people making stupid noises, saying random crap etc



e. a limit of 5 seconds to talk before the mic cuts out


----------



## kennebell347

mtb211 said:


> sweet build... I gotta start retrying this OC'ing again.
> 
> 
> As for teamspeak... I thought the new patch allowed you to chat via mic?



Thanks man! The build isn't over yet!


----------



## Ankur

So I am going to max out Support class this week. I have just started using the buggy as a weapon to kill tanks by placing C4 on it. Its fun.
Also does anyone know how to turn jets faster and with smaller radius?
Even Super hornets kill flankers despite flankers having smaller turn radius and faster speed.


----------



## intothenight12

just hit brakes and turn, that's the sharpest turn you can do


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ankur said:


> So I am going to max out Support class this week. I have just started using the buggy as a weapon to kill tanks by placing C4 on it. Its fun.
> Also does anyone know how to turn jets faster and with smaller radius?
> Even Super hornets kill flankers despite flankers having smaller turn radius and faster speed.



IMO the best way to do this is to hit the turn as fast as possible then bleed your speed with your brakes and a sharp pull up. Works with turns and flips. As the poster before me said hit the breaks, bleed your speed then pull out and continue. I find that on this game though simply applying the breaks at a normal speed just give you an average turn may just be me though . 

Do you use mouse or joystick for aircraft flying? With a mouse a tight turn is a lot harder to do, that said with a joystick aiming is a bitch as theyre a lot less accurate than a mouse.


----------



## Ankur

I use normal mouse to fly the jet, very good to aim but turning is a problem. I get killed by this only.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Its the same with everygame i have played using a mouse, rolling isnt a problem its the banking and then pulling up into a tight turn, you have to keep readjusting the mouse  That said, play with you vehicle sensitivty bar, or if you have a gaming mouse, use the highest dpi for flying and middle or something for shooting.


----------



## Ankur

Till now I just use mouse to aim, not to flank or control the jet. . just to aim. I do have semi-gaming mouse. But I feel flanking using the arrow keys is better than mouse, not sure about joysticks. But hitting the brakes while turning did help me avoid the chasing enemy aircrafts.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> Till now I just use mouse to aim, not to flank or control the jet. . just to aim. I do have semi-gaming mouse. But I feel flanking using the arrow keys is better than mouse, not sure about joysticks. But hitting the brakes while turning did help me avoid the chasing enemy aircrafts.



you cant do this in the VTOL jets though. they seem very underwhelming compared to the other jets and the ones in bf2 too


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Iv had one go in the f35b and i wanted to shoot myself. Its a useless vehicle. Its not as agile as a helicopter, not as fast as a jet and like a flying tank. I wanted to like it as i love the f35's but i hated it unfortunately.


----------



## Ankur

mikeb2817 said:


> Iv had one go in the f35b and i wanted to shoot myself. Its a useless vehicle. Its not as agile as a helicopter, not as fast as a jet and like a flying tank. I wanted to like it as i love the f35's but i hated it unfortunately.



I like F35B's in BF3 as it was easy to kill them and max out jet score


----------



## SuperDuperMe

lol, Id alredy maxed out my jets by the time B2K rolled round. I just spawn in them  May as well on public servers


----------



## Ankur

Yeah, we should have a match then.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yeh man, may take a bit of planning, iv gone mad with buying games lately so have a lot to get through haha


----------



## Shane

Looks like we are in for some huge patch!



> GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES:
> 
> -Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> -Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> -Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> -Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
> -Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> -Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> -Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
> -Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
> -Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
> -Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
> -Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
> -Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
> -Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
> -Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
> -Switching from primary weapons to side arms and back now takes less time.
> -Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
> -Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
> -The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
> -Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
> -The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a take down is not possible.
> -CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.
> 
> 
> VEHICLE FIXES:
> 
> 
> -The A10 properly gives Jet score again.
> -Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
> -Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
> -Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
> -Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles.
> -Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG.
> -Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range.
> -Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly.
> -Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators.
> -Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
> -Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
> -Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
> -Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.
> -Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
> -Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets.
> -Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets.
> -Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles.
> -Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters.
> -Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec.
> -AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots.
> -AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
> -AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud.
> -Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%.
> -Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles.
> -The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
> -Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter's defensive abilities vs Jets.
> -Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch.
> -Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
> -Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
> -Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
> -Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
> -Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided.
> -Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters.
> -Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle.
> -The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities.
> -Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly.
> -Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
> -Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
> -Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock.
> -Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
> -Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
> -Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
> -Adjusted the F35's Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes.
> -Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets.
> -The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude.
> -The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle.
> -Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
> -Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
> -Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
> -The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed.
> -Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles.
> -You can now spot with the EOD bot.
> -Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst.
> -Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
> -The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons.
> -CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default.
> -Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking.
> -The A10's extinguisher should now function properly.
> -Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
> -The T90's crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun.
> -Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns.
> -The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret.
> -Tweaked the AAV's turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving.
> -The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar.
> -Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles.
> -Added Horns to all Jeeps.
> -Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged.
> 
> 
> WEAPONS:
> 
> -Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
> -Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
> -Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
> -Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
> -The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions.
> -The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail.
> -Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch.
> -9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
> -Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range.
> -Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
> -Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
> -All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
> -Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
> -Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player ilalalala in the upper chest.
> -Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill.
> -The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
> -The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
> -Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets.
> -Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
> -Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1.
> -Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds.
> -Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading.
> -Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range.
> -Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS.
> -The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log.
> -Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log.
> -Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates.
> 
> 
> 
> Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun
> 
> 
> effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun.
> M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move.
> RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil and vertical recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27's higher rate of fire.
> M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance.
> Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability.
> PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire.
> M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round.
> M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control.
> QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG.
> MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG.
> 
> 870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon.
> DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all around shotgun.
> M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire.
> S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slowe reload.
> MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS.
> USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output.
> 
> M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil.
> M4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
> AKS-74U: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AKS-74u's low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character.
> SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference.
> A91: No Change. The A91's high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto.
> G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range.
> SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB.
> G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36.
> QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon's stats.
> 
> AK-74M: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability.
> M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable.
> M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
> M416: No change. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire.
> AEK-971: Increased initial recoil, reduced aimed accuracy slightly. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon's weaknesses kicked in while the reduced accuracy highlights its close range role.
> F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy slightly. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update.
> AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94's 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.
> G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges, reduced vertical recoil. The G3A3's heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges.
> KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire.
> L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.
> FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine.
> 
> PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced.
> UMP45: Reduced accuracy loss during full auto. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick.
> MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90.
> AS VAL: Increased vertical recoil, reduced first shot recoil, reduced accuracy on the move. The AS VAL fires a long range, highly accurate, high damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire when stationary. While still quite good from the hip, the AS VAL will suffer if fired while moving and aimed.
> PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts.
> P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective.
> PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19's high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> WEAPON ACCESSORIES:
> 
> 
> SCOPES:
> 
> 
> -Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons.
> -Corrected the M39's laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed.
> -Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x.
> -Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels.
> -The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly.
> -The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight.
> -The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes.
> -Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
> -Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
> -Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
> -Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule
> 
> BIPOD:
> 
> 
> -The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines.
> -The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines.
> -Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod's bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation.
> 
> 
> HEAVY BARREL:
> 
> -The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value.
> -A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
> -Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B.
> -The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid range.
> -The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended.
> 
> 
> IRNV FIXES:
> 
> -Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
> -Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
> -Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
> -Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule.
> 
> 
> FOREGRIP:
> 
> 
> -The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.
> -A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.
> 
> 
> LASER SIGHT:
> 
> 
> -The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. Some PDWs have had their crouch and prone base stats adjusted to prevent hip firing being more accurate than aimed fire when using a laser sight.
> -The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead olalalalobal percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously.
> 
> 
> SUPPRESSOR:
> 
> 
> -The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
> -The Suppressor's recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor's bonus for all weapons.
> -The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value.
> -Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil.
> 
> 
> 
> FLASH SUPPRESSOR:
> 
> -The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire.
> -The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor.
> -A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
> 
> 
> GADGETS:
> 
> 
> -Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
> -Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities.
> -The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
> -The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
> -The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed "KILLED."
> -The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
> -Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS.
> -Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed.
> -Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment.
> -C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
> -The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
> -Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time.
> -Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
> -Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits.
> -Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades.
> -Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
> -Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec.
> -Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate.
> -The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC)
> -The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
> -Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits.
> -Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate.
> 
> 
> GENERAL GAMEPLAY:
> 
> 
> 
> -Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> -Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> -Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> -Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
> -Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> -Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> -Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
> -Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
> -Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
> -Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
> -Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
> -Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
> -Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
> -Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
> -Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
> -Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
> -Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
> -The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
> -Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
> -The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible.
> -CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.
> 
> 
> TEAM DEATHMATCH
> 
> -Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
> -Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked, and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
> -Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked.
> -Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning.
> -Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely.
> -Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points.
> -Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> SQUAD DEATHMATCH
> 
> -Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
> -Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map
> -Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points.
> -Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner, and in the middle of the container area to the Southwest.



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1470656-i-come-news-my-dear-mordor.html


----------



## Aastii

[UT]LrOIgxQ--Tc&ob=av3e[/UT]


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

Quote:
GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES:

-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
-Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
-Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
-Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
-Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
-Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
-Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
-Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
-Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
-Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
-Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
-Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
-Switching from primary weapons to side arms and back now takes less time.
-Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
-Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
-The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
-The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a take down is not possible.
-CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.


VEHICLE FIXES:


-The A10 properly gives Jet score again.
-Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
-Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
-Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
-Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles.
-Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG.
-Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range.
-Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly.
-Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators.
-Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
-Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
-Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
-Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.
-Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
-Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets.
-Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets.
-Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles.
-Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters.
-Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec.
-AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots.
-AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
-AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud.
-Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%.
-Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles.
-The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
-Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter's defensive abilities vs Jets.
-Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch.
-Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
-Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
-Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
-Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided.
-Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters.
-Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle.
-The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities.
-Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
-Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
-Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock.
-Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
-Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
-Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
-Adjusted the F35's Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes.
-Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets.
-The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude.
-The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle.
-Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
-Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
-Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
-The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed.
-Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles.
-You can now spot with the EOD bot.
-Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst.
-Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
-The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons.
-CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default.
-Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking.
-The A10's extinguisher should now function properly.
-Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
-The T90's crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun.
-Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns.
-The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret.
-Tweaked the AAV's turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving.
-The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar.
-Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles.
-Added Horns to all Jeeps.
-Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged.


WEAPONS:

-Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
-Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
-Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
-Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
-The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions.
-The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail.
-Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch.
-9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
-Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range.
-Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
-Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
-All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
-Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
-Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player ilalalala in the upper chest.
-Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill.
-The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
-The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
-Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets.
-Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
-Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1.
-Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds.
-Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading.
-Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range.
-Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS.
-The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log.
-Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log.
-Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates.



Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun


effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun.
M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move.
RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil and vertical recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27's higher rate of fire.
M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance.
Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability.
PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire.
M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round.
M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control.
QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG.
MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG.

870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon.
DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all around shotgun.
M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire.
S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slowe reload.
MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS.
USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output.

M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil.
M4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
AKS-74U: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AKS-74u's low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character.
SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference.
A91: No Change. The A91's high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto.
G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range.
SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB.
G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36.
QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon's stats.

AK-74M: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability.
M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable.
M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
M416: No change. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire.
AEK-971: Increased initial recoil, reduced aimed accuracy slightly. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon's weaknesses kicked in while the reduced accuracy highlights its close range role.
F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy slightly. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update.
AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94's 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.
G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges, reduced vertical recoil. The G3A3's heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges.
KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire.
L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.
FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine.

PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced.
UMP45: Reduced accuracy loss during full auto. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick.
MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90.
AS VAL: Increased vertical recoil, reduced first shot recoil, reduced accuracy on the move. The AS VAL fires a long range, highly accurate, high damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire when stationary. While still quite good from the hip, the AS VAL will suffer if fired while moving and aimed.
PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts.
P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective.
PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19's high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon.



WEAPON ACCESSORIES:


SCOPES:


-Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons.
-Corrected the M39's laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed.
-Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x.
-Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels.
-The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly.
-The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight.
-The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes.
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule

BIPOD:


-The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod's bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation.


HEAVY BARREL:

-The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
-Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B.
-The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid range.
-The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended.


IRNV FIXES:

-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule.


FOREGRIP:


-The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.
-A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.


LASER SIGHT:


-The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. Some PDWs have had their crouch and prone base stats adjusted to prevent hip firing being more accurate than aimed fire when using a laser sight.
-The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead olalalalobal percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously.


SUPPRESSOR:


-The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
-The Suppressor's recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor's bonus for all weapons.
-The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value.
-Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil.



FLASH SUPPRESSOR:

-The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire.
-The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.


GADGETS:


-Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
-Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities.
-The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
-The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
-The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed "KILLED."
-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
-Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS.
-Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed.
-Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment.
-C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
-The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
-Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time.
-Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
-Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits.
-Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades.
-Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
-Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec.
-Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate.
-The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC)
-The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
-Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits.
-Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate.


GENERAL GAMEPLAY:



-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
-Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
-Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
-Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
-Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
-Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
-Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
-Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
-Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
-Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
-Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
-Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
-Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
-Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
-Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
-The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
-The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible.
-CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.


TEAM DEATHMATCH

-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked, and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
-Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked.
-Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning.
-Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely.
-Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points.
-Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly.



SQUAD DEATHMATCH

-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map
-Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points.
-Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner, and in the middle of the container area to

Sheesh how long did it take for you to write this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Well, i can safetly say your not in the slightest picky


----------



## Aastii

The patch updates were posted just before I posted that video. Same wall of text twice in one thread


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Oh is that patch notes :/ i thought it was someones over zealous wish list


----------



## linkin

I like the weapon buffs. I'm going to miss my overpowered PK Pecheneg though


----------



## mrjack

Anybody else having issues after the latest patch? I'm having two at the moment.

1)  Getting dropped from almost every server after about 10 minutes (I've made sure BF3, Punkbuster, Origin and the Battlelog plugin are all up to date)

2) When I can play and while I'm aiming down the sights my character will take an extra step to the side less than a second after I've stopped moving (ping was < 50)


----------



## claptonman

This the one that was just released?


----------



## mrjack

claptonman said:


> This the one that was just released?



Yes.

EDIT: Noticed another thing. I can't get the server browser to show any conquest servers, only rush and conquest assault servers show up. This happens no matter what the filter settings are.


----------



## salvage-this

I decided to give BF3 another chance after taking a long while off.  I have to say that I am liking it a lot more than I did at first.  Still trying to figure out how to deal some damage to tanks as a recon solider.


----------



## claptonman

Javilon for long range, RPG for short. I always like support for taking out tanks. 3 C4s, and they're gone.


----------



## zombine210

omg why is it taking so long to patch?!
and why is it 1.5GB?
wtf

can't wait to try see some of these fixes. the game has pretty much sucked all this time. glad i only paid 30 bux for this piece of shit.


----------



## claptonman

Sucked in what way?


----------



## zombine210

invincible jets and helis
rpgs that do no damage, takes at least 4 shots to disable a tank
engineer class is pretty much useless
stupid blinding lights and lasers like the sun glares were not enough, can't see shit. even your own teamates blind you WTF!?
sniper shotguns
huge maps, takes away from the FPS fun. pretty much have to fly anywhere
having to unlock each and every gadget and sight for each weapon. like, seriously, those things aren't interfuxn'changable?
not enough good servers, most are either full or empty. hard to find a game with just a few players.
and i've already witnesses a couple of cheating hacks. like why the fux did EA go through all that trouble to control their game, making you install punkbuster and origin, people are still going to ruin the game for everybody.

to name a few


----------



## mrjack

zombine210 said:


> invincible jets and helis



There's a new bug that came with the latest patch. The missiles can explode before impact.



zombine210 said:


> rpgs that do no damage, takes at least 4 shots to disable a tank



Depending on where you shoot. Here's an explanation of how the T90 and M1 Abrams tanks take damage.



zombine210 said:


> engineer class is pretty much useless



That depends upon which map you are playing. I find the engineer class to be the best choice on pretty much any map and/or game mode with armored vehicles. Not only because they can destroy and repair armored vehicles, but they also have good weapons against infantry.



zombine210 said:


> stupid blinding lights and lasers like the sun glares were not enough, can't see shit. even your own teamates blind you WTF!?



I do agree that those are annoying. You'd think that the effect wouldn't be so overwhelming in maps where it is daytime. A person's eyes would be adjusted to more light and shouldn't be blinded to the same degree as during nighttime maps.



zombine210 said:


> sniper shotguns



That is a pretty ridiculous setup to run around with, but I must admit that it can be fun to see what kind of weird setup you can survive and perhaps even excel with. Here is a video of a guy firing 1 oz. 12 gauge slugs at a target at a distance of 200 yards.



zombine210 said:


> huge maps, takes away from the FPS fun. pretty much have to fly anywhere



You can get your infantry only fix in the upcoming DLC. But the Battlefield franchise isn't really known for being just an FPS.



zombine210 said:


> having to unlock each and every gadget and sight for each weapon. like, seriously, those things aren't interfuxn'changable?



Annoying as well, but it also means that you are forced to use the weapon for a longer period of time to get everything unlocked for it. That also means that you might find a new favorite weapon despite its flaws. If you had everything unlocked immediately, then you might not have spent the necessary amount of time to get used to how it handles.



zombine210 said:


> not enough good servers, most are either full or empty. hard to find a game with just a few players.



I would prefer that EA/DICE would release server tools so that anybody could host a server instead of having to rent one from them or their affiliates.



zombine210 said:


> and i've already witnesses a couple of cheating hacks. like why the fux did EA go through all that trouble to control their game, making you install punkbuster and origin, people are still going to ruin the game for everybody.



Punkbuster isn't great. Try to find servers that use GGC, PBBans or similar services. Basically it means that admins share information on players that cheat so that other admins can easily kick/ban known cheaters.


----------



## Ankur

I don't want to download this patch, if I download it then I will have to handle origin with care, or it will screws me up. Like the 3.9 GB Karkand update, I had to download 3.9 GB x4 times so I am waiting for time and then I can hit the update button.

Edit:
Downloaded the new update, Smooth download this time  now time to see how things go.


----------



## linkin

.44 Magnum got buffed  Really fast and accurate now

[UT]OxsbTjPe2fs[/UT]

And this is my new loadout - M240B/Bipod/RDS or Kobra

[UT]P7RRRjfH_b4[/UT]


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> .44 Magnum got buffed  Really fast and accurate now



I tried the scoped .44 last night,I still prefer it without the scope. 

Ive now tried BF3 on all platforms,PC,360 & PS3 and i must say the PS3 version looks really nice,Joining servers are very quick...but i could never get to grips with that controller. 

Must give single player a go,Not started it yet.


----------



## linkin

The scoped 44 is quite frankly quite crap. All the 3.4x scope have this jittery movement so it's difficult to use them.


----------



## Shane

At the server browser screen,is anyone else not seen all the different servers pings? 
very annoying,Its every server on the list for me


----------



## Ankur

It is common if your server filter gives you too many server list, I think if >10 then the ping is not shown.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> At the server browser screen,is anyone else not seen all the different servers pings?
> very annoying,Its every server on the list for me



Yes that happens to me.

Anyway, post patch thoughts...

Stingers/IGLA's are useless
Bipods on LMG's are too damn accurate
Grenades have too much splash damage/radius is too big
The F35 is still a hunk of junk and has a broken HUD
Any underbarrel attachment gets the damage of the main gun and the affect of laser pointer/heavy barrel/silencer/etc
You can still fall half a metre onto some rocks and suicide
They haven't fixed a whole lot of bugs (see below)
They keep changing weapon balance and core game mechanics every damn patch (stingers, explosives/mines etc)

Bugs that still exist:

Can't run over anyone in a mortar
US side tank on davamand peak rush only comes with the main cannon, doesn't "remember" your loadout
Camouflage settings still don't save properly (ie you have to check your appearance menu for the camo to stick throughout the game)
Can still fall 1m onto a rock and die from full health
You can still ride the MAV
Battlelog still sucks (why can't I go straight from the main login page to my favourite servers? Why do I have to click multiplayer first?)


----------



## Shane

The fall damage is still very annoying,I cant understand why such a little problem has not been fixed yet,Same with the random suicides when jumping out a jet.

I wish they would increase the damage to tanks for the SMAW & Javelin,They seem really week compared to the RPG-7.


----------



## Aastii

I wish they would:

1. Make the Javelin a 1 or 2 hit kill on a tank, at least have the first disable it

2. Make the heli/jet rockets (not heat seakers) do more damage

3. Introduce a plane with a co-pilot

4. Fix the damn "you died, unlucky"


----------



## Ankur

I would like them to have co-pilot too, also I wish there were bombing of areas, like air strikes and fire supports.

Did anyone see when you are flying a jet, when you press c to change view (seeing the whole jet), then again press c (back to normal aiming mode) there is a wild movement or vibration? that makes my gameplay lag and also I miss the target. This is mostly when I am flying across to find a tank below to kill and when I come back to normal mode that time there is such a wild vibration that I cannot control my jet and then "Bad luck"


----------



## linkin

Ankur said:


> I would like them to have co-pilot too, also I wish there were bombing of areas, like air strikes and fire supports.
> 
> Did anyone see when you are flying a jet, when you press c to change view (seeing the whole jet), then again press c (back to normal aiming mode) there is a wild movement or vibration? that makes my gameplay lag and also I miss the target. This is mostly when I am flying across to find a tank below to kill and when I come back to normal mode that time there is such a wild vibration that I cannot control my jet and then "Bad luck"



I've had that before, having a low ping and the network interploration slider on about 1/8th helps a lot.


----------



## Ankur

Yo, just wanted to discuss some issues I'm having at Caspian border, I am not able to survive much in tanks, someone from the jet or chopper always kills me. I think some kind of missile from chopper gets me just in one shot. I don't know why but fro only 1 shot? That is bad, I used to dominate in tanks but no more, these air attacks are good, but not these kind of. Let me get this straight, I see that vehicles especially tanks and AAs aren't much of strong as they are quite vulnerable to these air attacks, jets aren't too scared of AAs and choppers just eat up tanks.


----------



## linkin

Well I think a big arse tank shell would do some serious damage if not obliterate an attack/scout helo


----------



## mrjack

Ankur said:


> Yo, just wanted to discuss some issues I'm having at Caspian border, I am not able to survive much in tanks, someone from the jet or chopper always kills me. I think some kind of missile from chopper gets me just in one shot. I don't know why but fro only 1 shot? That is bad, I used to dominate in tanks but no more, these air attacks are good, but not these kind of. Let me get this straight, I see that vehicles especially tanks and AAs aren't much of strong as they are quite vulnerable to these air attacks, jets aren't too scared of AAs and choppers just eat up tanks.



You are probably referring to TV missiles. According BF3Blog, this was one of the things that DICE changed in a recent server patch. It shouldn't be a 1-hit kill anymore, but then again the patch release notes also say that AA missiles have been fixed even though they haven't (LevelCap's video on this).


----------



## Ankur

I hope they fix that problem soon, I am just playing infantry in big maps, really BF3 seems switched from a vehicle game to infantry game.


----------



## Ankur

Anybody having issues when map is changing?

I basically play maps in which the map rotation is off, when the map rotation is on the map changes fine, but only once, when the map then changes to another map the second time, I crash out of the game. IS anybody having the same issue?


----------



## linkin

Oddly enough, I never have many map loading issues. The only one I get is that sometimes I get the black screen with no flashing dot down the bottom, but I have BF3 on the SSD so loads times are good.


----------



## linkin

[UT]O_WVwW62seA[/UT]


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ankur said:


> Anybody having issues when map is changing?
> 
> I basically play maps in which the map rotation is off, when the map rotation is on the map changes fine, but only once, when the map then changes to another map the second time, I crash out of the game. IS anybody having the same issue?



Iv had this problem a few times last couple of days.


----------



## claptonman

So don't ask why I want this... but does anyone have the "friday fun fun fun" dogtag? Can I join a game and take it from you by, you know, stabbing you in the back?

Apparently you can't wear stolen tags?


----------



## Ankur

Hey guys I think this will be fun.

Post your BF3 graphic stats, just go to www.bf3stats.com, search your player name on the search bar on the left, when you find your then click graphics in the bar where you player name is located.

Select your favorite graphic and post it here. Please post a maximum of 3 graphics stats.

Here are mine,


----------



## Ankur




----------



## linkin

I like this one!


----------



## claptonman

This is cool.


----------



## Ankur

Oh you guys have K/D and W/L ratio more than 1, hmm will have to work on that.

Here is my Air force stats.


----------



## Shane

I couldn't care less about K/D ratio though,After all this is Battlefield.


----------



## Ankur

Nevakonaza said:


> I couldn't care less about K/D ratio though,After all this is Battlefield.



Even I care less about K/D that is why it is lowest for me.


----------



## claptonman

I'm barely hanging on to one... and I need to win 5 more SQDM for an assignment, so it may go down.

My air combat is poor... 4 kills with the hornet and like, 33 with the viper.


----------



## Ankur

Even I need that assignment unlocked but there are no servers that have SQDM.


----------



## Aastii

I can always set our server up for SQDM for a couple of days and if you can get some people in you can do the assignment then. If you have some people you can do it with, or if a few from here are up for it, I'm more than happy to


----------



## claptonman

Aastii said:


> I can always set our server up for SQDM for a couple of days and if you can get some people in you can do the assignment then. If you have some people you can do it with, or if a few from here are up for it, I'm more than happy to



Only have one more, so I should be good.


----------



## Ankur

Aastii said:


> I can always set our server up for SQDM for a couple of days and if you can get some people in you can do the assignment then. If you have some people you can do it with, or if a few from here are up for it, I'm more than happy to



I am ready to join it, can you post the link to your clan's server I lost it from Battlelog.
We could probably have planning by which more players from CF can join there at least 8, so that we can have 2 full squads.


----------



## Shane

What do you guys think about this Battlefield Premium then?
Will you be getting it?...I'm not so sure myself as i already have Back To Karkand, and put in my Pre-order for Close Quarters last week.

I think it will be good deal for those players who don't have Back To Karkand though,
My main concern is that Battlefield Premium users will get "queue jumping features"...so what does that mean? Us normal players will have to wait forever and a day to join a game?

Does not seem like a good move.. :/


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I want to know what everyone thinks about Battlefield: Evolved?

Any one think its a full game or a dlc?

I personally think its going to be a bf2142 styled, (in the falvour of vietnam was for bfbc2) dlc.


----------



## Ankur

Hey guys BF3 Premium is for 30$ here, does it include B2K? When I was buying Premium it showed, this includes Premium and B2K maps. What should I do? I already have B2K maps.


----------



## Aastii

Ankur said:


> Hey guys BF3 Premium is for 30$ here, does it include B2K? When I was buying Premium it showed, this includes Premium and B2K maps. What should I do? I already have B2K maps.



It is still going to be cheaper than if you bought all of them separately so go for it


----------



## Ankur

I downloaded 1 GB of the 2 GB patch and turned off screen to let it download without any other work. After 15 minutes I see Origin downloaded 15 GB, then I play the game, it tells me update available then I update it and again it starts downloading again from 0GB .






Just realized my PC went to sleep after 15 minutes so I had to press power button to wake it. But Origin is not capable of handling this situation so sad. Am too afraid to buy Premium from origin.


----------



## Ankur

I like the queue prioritizing, I am always 7th on the queue and after 2 seconds, just it makes me first on it after getting premium.
I agree that it is bad for non-premium members.


----------



## zombine210

i put my computer to sleep while downloading the patch and when i came back it was all jacked up. had to start over and at first it was giving me 404 errors.

also, ie8 doesn't work anymore and i'll be dammed if i'm installing a new ie.
so i'll be using firefox from now on and loging in every F'ing time.

did notice they added weapon camo. anybody get any yet, and what do you have to do to get them?

also, can't wait to not see the blinding torch lights anymore


----------



## Ankur

^ Yea I used the weapon camo, I like the jungle color on the gun, not sure how to get it, but I had it on all the guns with min 100 kills.


----------



## Ankur

I couldn't find the Screenshot thread so posting it here.
MTAR-21 is an amazing gun.
Got such kind of score after a long time.
*emfader*


----------



## LooN3y

how does everyone like CQ? and wants the best way to level up jets?


and if u recommend joysticks, which is the best solution?


----------



## zombine210

honestly, the novelty has worn off.

i won't be getting any of the dlc or premium. just playing vanilla tdm is good enough.

hate the freaking snipers in rush. seriously, people don't know the concept of team-work.

also see a bunch of noobs with premium one-shot-kill weapons and still kick their ass.


----------



## mtb211

zombine210 said:


> honestly, the novelty has worn off.
> 
> i won't be getting any of the dlc or premium. just playing vanilla tdm is good enough.
> 
> hate the freaking snipers in rush. seriously, people don't know the concept of team-work.
> 
> also see a bunch of noobs with premium one-shot-kill weapons and still kick their ass.



Agreed, its super frustrating.. I guess its fun if you know a lot of people personally that play the game .... I just play TDM usually


----------



## claptonman

I just see it for $50. Is it available anywhere for $30?


----------



## Ankur

claptonman said:


> I just see it for $50. Is it available anywhere for $30?



Yea I got it for 30$.

Which gun is one shot kill? M26?


----------



## mrjack

And the hacks keep getting more advanced. Played against someone called IngloriousBastad, who apparently doesn't exist. Everytime someone tried to get a vote started to kick him, the admin system posted that the player doesn't exist. Finally a vote suddenly started and he was kicked. He did manage to get about 200 kills and die twice while running and gunning. He could instantly kill anybody with one shot no matter what weapon or distance. As if that wasn't enough, he came back and this time his name didn't even appear on the scoreboard. You could however see him getting kills according to the system that posts kills in the upper right corner.


----------



## G80FTW

I dont know about anyone else, but I am not entirely impressed with this game in terms of graphics.  I heard so many good things about it, but after playing it its nothing I havent seen before.  The gameplay is great, just doesnt look as good as everyone made it out to be...


----------



## wolfeking

I fully think it was a waste of $40 to get this game. Waited hours for the download, and then 20 minutes to get it up and running, and it is just nothing new. The only thing surprising is the frame rate I am getting with a 4870 and g530. Medium graphics (set automatically)


----------



## G80FTW

wolfeking said:


> I fully think it was a waste of $40 to get this game. Waited hours for the download, and then 20 minutes to get it up and running, and it is just nothing new. The only thing surprising is the frame rate I am getting with a 4870 and g530. Medium graphics (set automatically)



Sigh.  Like almost all games today, the medium graphics and ultra graphics settings are hardly different. That looks about the same as it does on ultra.  I miss the days when ultra settings were lightyears better then medium.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Only game in recent memory for me thats like that is starcraft 2, looks shit on low, awesome on ultra. Iv give up on battlefield 3. I give up on shoooters in a way too. Theres just nothing new and innovative. (Other than arma, thats a game i dont think i could give up, too many mods).


----------



## just a noob

How do people get so freakishly good in helicopters and jets?


----------



## G80FTW

mikeb2817 said:


> Only game in recent memory for me thats like that is starcraft 2, looks shit on low, awesome on ultra. Iv give up on battlefield 3. I give up on shoooters in a way too. Theres just nothing new and innovative. (Other than arma, thats a game i dont think i could give up, too many mods).



2004 Far Cry comes to mind for me 

I remember when that game first came out, whoa. It was mind blowing.  Playing it today its not as much :\  I still have the magazine that was advertising it when I first saw it and had to have it.  Far Cry is the game that got me into building computers more/less. Before DX9, I was never really into graphics because I grew up in the DX7/DX8 era where the graphics looked like crap to me even then so when DX9 came along I saw the difference and was like WOW!


----------



## Ankur

just a noob said:


> How do people get so freakishly good in helicopters and jets?



You just have practice that is it. I use to fly Hydra lot of time in San Andreas so I had practice. I changed keys to that and now I am good with it, but I just have 3 jet service stars. What is your origin?


----------



## just a noob

unlocked the bipod on the m39, boy is that thing ever op now


----------



## wolfeking

the game is confusing me now.  There is times when a little electric plug thing shows up in the upper right of the screen, which freezes the local of the soldier, but I can still shoot others, but they don't damage me.  When it happens I alt+F4 just in case its some wacky cheat key or something that i stumbled across. 
 Ill grab a screen shot when it happens next.

screen of it.


----------



## mrjack

I'd wager that it informs you of issues with your internet connection. I've only ever had it pop up once and it was brief.


----------



## Shane

Does anyone else keep randomly dying again with the "You committed Suicide" or "Bad luck" message,This was an issue in the past and they fixed it...seems to be back again.


----------



## wolfeking

I only got the bad luck message the one time I bailed out of a jet and I just figured that I was hit by the jet or by AA fire.


----------



## Ankur

I stopped getting the "You Committed Suicide" message, I only get "Bad Luck" Message and that mostly before I am going to die. Sometimes when a tank shoots me I get bad luck message instead of the Dog Tag of enemy.


----------



## linkin

[UT]f_pds2hqTtM[/UT]


----------



## just a noob

Killed someone with the eod bot and it didn't count towards the assignment...FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Ankur

just a noob said:


> Killed someone with the eod bot and it didn't count towards the assignment...FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



It updates after some time if you had crashed out of the game, kind of happens.


----------



## just a noob

So apparently roadkill with the eod =/= kill with the eod. Eventually managed to kill a guy on a mortar


----------



## wolfeking

okay, might query y'all here.  Is it worth it to get BF3 premium? I know it comes with the map packs, but is it all of them? Or would I still have to buy armored kill when it comes out?

Im thinking about buying the engineer and recon kit shortcuts, and was thinking about getting the karkand pack, but I don't want to get it if premium would have all the packs.


----------



## Ankur

Depends if you like new maps, Premium includes all the maps that will be released, don't know maps after Armored kill, but you won't have to buy any maps if you buy premium, it includes everything, also the best thing is priority queue and double XP weeks, it includes B2K also.


----------



## wolfeking

well I just want some more worlds. I am getting kind of bored with the standard ones, Ive played them too much. But I don't have enough for premium. :'(    Might just go for the kit shortcuts and beg mum for $10 to have enough for premium too.


----------



## claptonman

I think its worth it. 20 new maps, tons of new guns, vehicles, assignments, play modes. The close quarters one is not that great, though. Basically makes the game CoD, but still fun when you dont wanna run across a huge map. Plus you can rack up a ton of points in one game.


----------



## wolfeking

okay. What Im gunna do is get the kit shortcut for engineer and get premium soon. Still waiting for mum to get home so I can ask ger for the extra $10.


----------



## just a noob

hackers! hackers everywhere!


----------



## jonnyp11

god, still aint got this on my pc and never touch it on xbox, never touch xbox really.


----------



## wolfeking

its a good game jonny. you really should get it on the PC.


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> its a good game jonny. you really should get it on the PC.



i know but i still need money and don't want to spend 60 on a pc game, still need an hdd and wanting to save up 3-400 and sell this for about what i paid and upgrade to an intel or fx or whatever's the best deal, better case, better gpu, and new monitor and desk. or more likely save to pay for vehicle related crap i'll prob be stuck with cuz parents will say i have money now after doing builds and they can't afford it, so many things to spend it on but i don't even have much, i hate money and stuff, why couldn't i be satisfied with my xbox, ignorance was bliss, inexpensive but still fun bliss.


----------



## wolfeking

really what you have should play it fine. And I know its expensive, but what isn't these days?


----------



## jonnyp11

wolfeking said:


> really what you have should play it fine. And I know its expensive, but what isn't these days?



i know but i just want more power  nobody can convince me to pay 60 or 50 or whatever for a game i have on the xbox so i can want to buy premium and end up out of like 90 bucks


----------



## Shane

Been playing as Sniper more recently,as its one of the classes i have not unlocked a lot for.

Loving the L96.


----------



## Ankur

Yea the L96 is very good to play with, I am still not good enough with snipers as I have 0 Stars


----------



## just a noob

I've been abusing the m98 lately, got digital camo on my l96 so i pretty much dropped it


----------



## Shane

I find all the other sniper rifles not so easy to use at a distance.

Anyone hate how ugly the trees are up here?..i know they left them like this for a reason but omg,If you walk around them they are square and follow you as you move.


----------



## linkin

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/41154398/1/260808184/

Totally facerolled everything in the tank. Only died because I bailed from the tank (about to explode) and got sniped.


----------



## Aastii

I played again last night after another of my long hiatus' that I take from it and every time always am in awe of just how damn amazing the game is!!

Right now I am loving the LMG's, especially on Rush. Holding down with a bipod and tearing through everything that comes my way whilst my team watch the flanks


----------



## Ankur

I am having some issue piloting the chopper, I am good flying the chopper but when I use the mouse to attack then I lose power and chopper starts going down, I am having trouble coordinating between the attack and powering the chopper, any help??

Also, my platoon SWAT is recruiting http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241400653187/


----------



## Shane

*New Game Patch!*



> WEAPONS BALANCING
> Reload timer adjustments
> A number of weapons have had their reload timers adjusted to better fit their animations and gameplay balance. For most of these weapons the gameplay timers were slightly out of sync with the actual reload animation, meaning the player could either fire before the animation was done, or had to wait longer than the animation played. Primarily this is a cosmetic change (around 0.1sec); however for a few weapons (M416, F2000, FAMAS, KH2002, MK3A1, JNG90, MG36 QBU-88, SVD, Pecheneg, SCAR-H, AN-94) this should also improve the performance of the weapon. Full details below:
> • Short and Long reload reduced: SCAR-L, AEK-971, F2000, AN-94, AK-74, PP2000, G3A3, SKS, MG36, JNG-90, MK3A1, SCAR-H, SVD, QBZ-95B
> • Long reload reduced: AUG A3, 44 Magnum, KH2002, Pecheneg, L85A2, QBB-95, M1911, MP7
> • Short reload reduced: M417, FAMAS, M39 EBR, M416, PP-19, QBU-88
> • Short and long reload increased: ASVal
> • Long reload reduced, shot reload increased: M4A1
> • Long reload increased: P90
> 
> Damage output/range adjustments
> • UMP: Increased the close range damage of the UMP but reduced its damage over range. The UMP now has a sweet spot in CQB but suffers compared to the PP2000 at longer ranges.
> • PP2000: Increased the long range damage of the PP2000 to highlight its role as a mid-range, low recoil PDW.
> • M1911: Increased the minimum damage of the M1911 to make it fit better between the Magnums and the M9/MP443
> • M93: Reduced the M93R’s damage and range, as it was an obvious go to pistol compared to the M9/MP443. Its recoil has been reduced for a smoother burst action to counter the reduced damage.
> • 12G Frag rounds: These rounds have been adjusted to do their damage in a smaller area but to be more consistently apply the maximum possible damage.
> • AA: Slightly increased the damage of the AA against infantry, the AA was simply over nerfed in a previous update. The AA guns now also properly do damage to MBTs again.
> • 12 Gauge buckshot close range damage has been slightly increased.
> • Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on the SCAR-H.
> • Increased bullet velocity for the coaxial HMG, making it easier to hit targets over longer ranges.
> • Increased the minimum range of the 40mm Flechette and tightened the cone of fire for more consistent damage levels.
> • Slightly reduced the range bonus added by the heavy barrel on the 5.56mm, 5.45mm, 6.5mm Assault Rifles.
> • Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on 5.56mm, 5.45mm, and 6.5mm weapons: AR, Carbine, and LMG.
> • Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on the SCAR-H.
> • Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on 5.56mm, 5.45mm, and 6.5mm weapons: AR, Carbine, and LMG.
> • Slightly reduced the range bonus added by the heavy barrel on the 5.56mm, 5.45mm, 6.5mm Assault Rifles.
> • Increased the damage of the M5K.
> 
> A select set of weapons have had their recoil adjusted based on joint community feedback and statistical analysis to provide greater balance in the weapon choices players make. Specifically, the M16A3 and M4A1 have increased recoil to make them less attractive in all situations. Competing weapons like the SG553, G36C and M416 have been improved to also increase viable player choice in primary weapons.
> • SG553: Horizontal recoil reduced to help make this weapon more controllable.
> • MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.
> • M416: Vertical, Horizontal, and First Shot recoil have all been reduced to make this weapon clearly different from the M16A3.
> • M16A3: Recoil amounts slightly increased.
> • M4A1: Recoil amounts slightly increased.
> • G36C: Vertical and First Shot recoil amounts reduced.
> • M16A4 and M4: These weapons have been adjusted for the increased recoil they now have. The burst versions of these weapons give the player a reduction in horizontal recoil for greater control.
> 
> Miscellaneous weapons changes
> • FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances.
> • Added Burst Fire to the M5K as an available fire mode.
> • Increased the bonuses provided by a number of bipods: F2000, G3A3, M27, M416, Pecheneg, Type88, FAMAS, MG36
> • Belt Fed Machine guns are now more accurate when standing and firing while aiming. This affects the M240, M249, Type88, Pecheneg, and LSAT.
> • 44 Magnum: Rate of fire reduced slightly to highlight this side arm’s role as a slow firing heavy hitter and differentiate it from the MP412 REX.
> • Increased the fire rate and reload time of the MP412 REX to better highlight the improved CQB performance over the 44 Magnum.
> • Removed burst fire from the L85 and added Single Shot to the L86 as is authentic for these weapons.
> • Slightly increased the radius for maximum damage of the 40mm LVG. While the overall damage level remains the same, the LVG will be lethal over a larger area.
> • Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus of the M417 with a suppressor to balance it with the other weapons in the game.
> • Increased the aimed accuracy bonus of the ACW-R, L86 LSW, LSAT, MP5K and MTAR with a suppressor to balance with the other weapons in the game.
> 
> Weapons fixes
> • Underslung weapons on the AUG and SCAR-L now properly benefit from the hip accuracy bonus of an attached laser sight.
> • The SOFLAM will no longer lock onto your own vehicle if deployed and not immediately activated by the player.
> • SCAR-L: Fixed the heavy barrel not increasing recoil when zoomed and standing.
> • Corrected some incorrect descriptions of clip sizes and bullet types for weapons added in Close Quarters: M5K, LSAT, and ACW-R
> • The PKS-07 is now available on QBB-95
> • The M417’s foregrip was incorrectly reducing horizontal recoil by too large an amount. It has been adjusted to be balanced with other foregrips.
> • The ACR Foregrip, MG36, QBB-95 and RPK Extended magazines as well as the RPK and SKS Heavy Barrel are now able to be unlocked and equipped in the accessory screen.
> • Fixed an issue with incorrect damage for the M320 buck when used with certain attachments.
> • MK3A1 now uses flechette rounds instead of Frag rounds in Gun Master mode (in Close Quarters).
> 
> VEHICLE RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
> • Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.
> • Air Radar now shows friendly vehicles as well.
> • Helicopter weapons can now destroy equipment with splash damage.
> • The Laser Designator unlock on the Scout Helicopters has been changed from a Pilot Upgrade to a new stance in the Copilot seat (position 4). Like the CITV turret on the Main Battle Tanks, the Scout Helicopter’s Laser Designator is permanently available to players who have received the unlock.
> • Repair tool damage against enemy vehicles lowered by 10%.
> • Changed reload behavior on Tank / Tank Destroyer cannon weapons to prevent being able to fire 2 shots from different weapons quickly one right after another.
> • Firing mode can now be seen from the vehicle passenger seats where you are allowed to fire your own weapons.
> • Fixed the hit indicator showing when entering a vehicle after previously shooting a soldier.
> • Increased the damage helicopter and jet rockets do to helicopters, jets and infantry.
> • Increased the damage helicopter gunners and IFVs do to helicopters and jets.
> • Fixed Jets not getting top attack damage bonuses on Laser Designated targets.
> 
> PERSISTENCE RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
> • Changed how MCOM station defend/attack kill score is calculated. Victim no longer needs to arm/disarm the crate but rather be in a 5 meter radius of the crate. Also increased kills needed for the Crate Defend Ribbon from 2 to 4. Overall, these changes should make it somewhat easier to get the ribbon, while increasing the opportunity for strategic play around MCOM stations.
> • Premium Engineer assignments are now counting all shotgun kills independent from the class using it.
> • Fixed so you can get score from awards in coop.
> • Accuracy dogtags now show the correct stats.
> • Coop Stars and dogtag are now properly unlockable and equip able.
> • Gun Master and Domination Winner ribbons and medals added.
> • Fix for assignment with multiple dependencies showing as unlocked in frontend. (Jack of All Trades & Only for the Dedicated)
> 
> UI RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
> • Added letters to the capture point icons displayed directly over the mini-map.
> • Fixed the grenade counter acting strangely when entering a vehicle with a grenade in hand.
> • Fixed the damage indicator which showed the wrong direction if the damage dealer was dead.
> • Fixed the hit indicator showing when spawning or closing the in game menu.
> • PC specific: Fixed laser designator related icons disappearing from the screen when you enable the chat.
> • Fixed a bug where the clan tag sometimes shows as the player ID.
> • Added clan tags in nametags and kill card.
> • PC specific: Fixed the vehicle hit indicator being shown each time you re-enter the first person camera of a ground vehicle.
> • Fixed so commorose VO works when sitting in an AA vehicle.
> • Fixed so you get the critical health fullscreen color tint while in the post revive state.
> • Removed the join button in the server list for non-Premium users on Premium exclusive servers.
> • Fixed so the spawn menu always disappears when you are revived.
> • Bugfix the colorblind objectives showing the wrong icons and blinking with a black background.
> • Fixed M-Com distance not updating if user moves towards it with EOD Bot.
> • Mortar strike explosions are now shown on the HUD for the shooter.
> 
> MISCELLANEOUS TWEAKS & FIXES
> • Fixed so the MAV gadget will not remain floating in midair if the user exits it while still flying.
> • Fixed bug where it was possible to shoot while transitioning from sprint into prone.
> • Fixed so you can’t revive a player who switched team since he died.
> • Fixed two exploits on Donya Fortress that allowed players to get on top of the level.
> • Fixed bug where you could get an incorrectly calculated longest headshot with the EOD bot.
> • PS3/Xbox 360 specific: Added map rotation settings to preset list in detailed server info. Players can now see all relevant settings that are being run on the server.
> • Xbox 360 specific: Introduced a clickable promotional spot on the main menu.
> 
> How to download the latest update (Multiplayer Update 4) and Armored Kill
> PLAYSTATION 3 SPECIFIC INFO
> Patch goes live: September 4
> Armored Kill goes live: September 4 for Premium members / September 18 for non-Premiums
> Patch size: 1.53GB
> Armored Kill size: 1.55GB
> How to download patch: When starting the game, the patch will automatically download. It is mandatory to accept this download if you want to play the game.
> How to download Armored Kill: Armored Kill is available on the PlayStation Store and in our in-game store as a manual download. If you are a Premium member, this download will be available at 0 cost.
> 
> XBOX 360 SPECIFIC INFO
> Patch goes live: September 4
> Armored Kill goes live: September 11 for Premium members / September 25 for non-Premiums
> Patch size: 1.44GB
> Armored Kill size: 1.56GB
> How to download patch: There will first be a small (184MB) Title Update automatically downloaded when you start the game. When restarting the game, you will get a popup notifying you that Multiplayer Update 4 is available. It is not mandatory to accept this, but we advise you to do so. Otherwise, you can find Multiplayer Update 4 both on Xbox Live Marketplace and in our in-game store as a manual download.
> How to download Armored Kill: Armored Kill is available in our in-game store as a manual download. If you are a Premium member, this download will be available at 0 cost. If you are not a Premium member, you can also find Armored Kill on Xbox Live Marketplace.
> 
> PC SPECIFIC INFO
> Patch goes live: September 4
> Patch size: ~2.2GB
> Armored Kill size: 3.2GB
> Armored Kill goes live: September 11 for Premium members / September 25 for non-Premiums
> How to download patch: As soon as you start your Origin client, the latest game update will automatically start downloading (unless you’ve disabled the option “Automatically keep my games up to date”, in which case it will start downloading when you try to run the game). In Battlelog, you will be notified from the Game Manager. Once you acknowledge the update, it will start downloading within the Origin client.
> How to download Armored Kill: Armored Kill will automatically download if you start Origin or if you are logged in to Battlelog. You can also start the download from the Battlefield 3 game details page (i symbol) if Origin is already running.




Seems like one almighty patch,Glad they have done this...



> • FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances.



They were useless before.



> • Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.



Brilliant,The choppers were to hard to successfully lock on and take down imo...this should fix that issue.

Just shows they do listen to our feedback.


----------



## Ankur

I recently downloaded a 2.2 GB patch, am I done with downloading or will it download Armored kill on 11th?
Origin did not have a pause button while downloading, so I am afraid how downloading will go when I want to turn off my PC.

I have been practicing IFVs last 2 weeks, just preparing for armored kill, I seriously did not like the removal of Gunner flares from Choppers, considering jets are so fast and do not need dual flares/ECM, Choppers after the patch have to hide behind buildings, they are getting owned by Engineers, AA, jets, not only that they have to beware of enemy choppers too.
I am not really a chopper guy but, I do see the stability between air and ground has gone or reduced.


----------



## jonnyp11

Ankur said:


> I recently downloaded a 2.2 GB patch, am I done with downloading or will it download Armored kill on 11th?
> Origin did not have a pause button while downloading, so I am afraid how downloading will go when I want to turn off my PC.
> 
> I have been practicing IFVs last 2 weeks, just preparing for armored kill, I seriously did not like the removal of Gunner flares from Choppers, considering jets are so fast and do not need dual flares/ECM, Choppers after the patch have to hide behind buildings, they are getting owned by Engineers, AA, jets, not only that they have to beware of enemy choppers too.
> I am not really a chopper guy but, I do see the stability between air and ground has gone or reduced.



should be able to click the download progress bar at the bottom of origin and have a pause option.

God i still want this for pc, started playing again on 360 and the 720p resolution and no anti-aliasing kills the game graphically when on a 40"


----------



## Ankur

jonnyp11 said:


> God i still want this for pc, started playing again on 360 and the 720p resolution and no anti-aliasing kills the game graphically when on a 40"


Yea I realized that watching some Armored kill gameplay on youtube, dang console players are so slow, they take ages to aim, me!=console player.


----------



## jonnyp11

Ankur said:


> Yea I realized that watching some Armored kill gameplay on youtube, dang console players are so slow, they take ages to aim, me!=console player.



depends on the person and the gun, with a bolt action sniper yeah console takes forever cuz you miss and they run but on the pc it's alot easier to aim, with other guns i aim and fire no real delay.


----------



## claptonman

Is EA down for anyone else?


----------



## linkin

Armoured Kill just came out for premium, soon as I download it it's time to play


----------



## wolfeking

claptonman said:


> Is EA down for anyone else?


 yea. But that is because I turned off the heater (desktop) yesterday. Ill check it at 1700 hours when I get back from school.


----------



## Ankur

Currently enjoying Armored kill with the Tank Destroyers, dang its so easy to shoot down the Gunship, seriously the Gunship doesn't have much.


----------



## Darren

Well ordered premium edition (Premium and full game) for 35 bucks last week and it showed up today. Got here much earlier than I expected. Installing now. Hopefully I don't have to download much stuff. Probably will though... 

Origin doesn't seem to be having any issues yet. Already had it installed and it just recognized the disk, asked for code, then started installing.


----------



## Virssagòn

Fuu, I want a reason to get a better gpu... but,it plays bf3 ultra and everything on with no problems


----------



## Darren

Yup got 5 gigs to download. Currently at 39 percent after 2 hours. Says 2 hours and 45 mins for the rest... Oh well...

I hear my card can do BF3 max at 1080p. Hopefully it does!


----------



## wolfeking

should be able to. 480 did it at 130+ FPS fully maxxed with everything maxxed in NCP @ 720p. I would be willing to bet that it would do it with some NCP settings turned down at 1080p.  Your card is slightly (margin of error faster) than the 480, and has more memory.


----------



## Darren

wolfeking said:


> should be able to. 480 did it at 130+ FPS fully maxxed with everything maxxed in NCP @ 720p. I would be willing to bet that it would do it with some NCP settings turned down at 1080p.  Your card is slightly (margin of error faster) than the 480, and has more memory.



My resolution is 1600x900 so that helps things in terms of performance. I'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Virssagòn

Denther said:


> My resolution is 1600x900 so that helps things in terms of performance. I'll see how it turns out.



Even my hd6870 is able to play it maxed at 1920x1080.
Your only bottleneck will maybe be your cpu.


----------



## Aastii

SmileMan said:


> Even my hd6870 is able to play it maxed at 1920x1080.
> Your only bottleneck will maybe be your cpu.



I'm calling you on that, my 560Ti, which is more powerful than your 6870, matched with my 3570K can handle at high/Ultra settings, but not all maxed out. I'm held back not by my CPU but by my GPU, so there is no way your 6870 is handling max settings @ 1920x1080, with full AA, full AF and keeping a constant 30+ FPS.

You have them on max (ALL max, not just ultra with AA and AF off) and go and fly, see what your FPS looks like


----------



## Darren

Well I was getting 30 plus on Ultra at my resolution with full AA. However on a few occasions (top of a huge tower overlooking whole map) it dropped to 24. Bumped down AA a bit and it doesn't look much different but runs great.

On the gameplay side this is incredible. Not sure how people can say CoD is better. Sure it may have more action but if you die it's like oh, well I'll be killing people in another 10 seconds anyway. 

Going to play as much as I can tonight since I have minimal homework.


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> I'm calling you on that, my 560Ti, which is more powerful than your 6870, matched with my 3570K can handle at high/Ultra settings, but not all maxed out. I'm held back not by my CPU but by my GPU, so there is no way your 6870 is handling max settings @ 1920x1080, with full AA, full AF and keeping a constant 30+ FPS.
> 
> You have them on max (ALL max, not just ultra with AA and AF off) and go and fly, see what your FPS looks like



How did you measure your fps? FRAPS can reduce it very much, or can I enable fps in menu from bf3. Or do you know a program that doesn't reduce it?
Anyway, everything enabled and maxed and it plays fluent (without looking to fps). Also my card is oc'd a bit. In cf it gets above 40, avrg 54 with fraps. But it has microstutter, so I play with 1.


----------



## Darren

FRAPS doesn't reduce your FPS unless you're recording really.


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> I'm calling you on that, my 560Ti, which is more powerful than your 6870, matched with my 3570K can handle at high/Ultra settings, but not all maxed out. I'm held back not by my CPU but by my GPU, so there is no way your 6870 is handling max settings @ 1920x1080, with full AA, full AF and keeping a constant 30+ FPS.
> 
> You have them on max (ALL max, not just ultra with AA and AF off) and go and fly, see what your FPS looks like



K, I did F11 in game with FRAPS for 5 min everything maxed out, this are my results:

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  2776,     90216,  21,  44, 30.771

Don't know if fraps reduced it or not, but did it with fraps.
Maybe because my cpu is slightly oc'ed to 4.4ghz (gpu only to 950mhz clock speed)
I can maybe film this, but you can believe me.


----------



## Gooberman

Are you running one card or crossfire when doing this?


----------



## Virssagòn

Gooberman said:


> Are you running one card or crossfire when doing this?



1, removed the other some time back because of microstutter...


----------



## Aastii

SmileMan said:


> K, I did F11 in game with FRAPS for 5 min everything maxed out, this are my results:
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 2776,     90216,  21,  44, 30.771
> 
> Don't know if fraps reduced it or not, but did it with fraps.
> Maybe because my cpu is slightly oc'ed to 4.4ghz (gpu only to 950mhz clock speed)
> I can maybe film this, but you can believe me.



1. What were you doing whilst recording?

2. Drop to 21fps, my point exactly. Anything below 30 I wouldn't have, 21, you can see the frames and you aren't far off a slide show at that point. Especially in online play, harder to aim, harder to spot, harder to fly, you put yourself at a distinct disadvantage. I can play with higher than 21FPS, but that isn't playable unless you are on a point and click game

3. The game isn't CPU heavy. My i3 2100 was getting bottlenecked by my 560Ti and still had more to give, it will easily max the game when paired with a more powerful graphics card


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> 1. What were you doing whilst recording? *Playing*
> 
> 2. Drop to 21fps, my point exactly. Anything below 30 I wouldn't have, 21, you can see the frames and you aren't far off a slide show at that point. Especially in online play, harder to aim, harder to spot, harder to fly, you put yourself at a distinct disadvantage. I can play with higher than 21FPS, but that isn't playable unless you are on a point and click game *I can fly pretty fluent...*
> 
> 3. The game isn't CPU heavy. My i3 2100 was getting bottlenecked by my 560Ti and still had more to give, it will easily max the game when paired with a more powerful graphics card  *Yep, but speed helps a bit I think*



If you want me to record a video, just say it.


----------



## Aastii

1. What were you doing whilst recording? I know you weren't on the menu, but were you running about as infantry, flying, in a tank, up high sniping, what?

2. Someone with equal skill on higher FPS would dominate you, you are at a disadvantage when your FPS drops so low

3. No. Go and do some research into what a bottleneck is, then read what I put, then re-evaluate whether a faster CPU would help


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> 1. What were you doing whilst recording? I know you weren't on the menu, but were you running about as infantry, flying, in a tank, up high sniping, what?
> 
> 2. Someone with equal skill on higher FPS would dominate you, you are at a disadvantage when your FPS drops so low
> 
> 3. No. Go and do some research into what a bottleneck is, then read what I put, then re-evaluate whether a faster CPU would help



I was just running around and shooting, I blew some walls up.

Nobody will dominate me... 
And It's feeling pretty comfortable whilst gaming though.

Man, you really think I don't know that? And yes it makes difference. I did it again with stock clock and got 28 avg doing the same.


----------



## claptonman

Anyone experiencing a lot of lag on the servers? I can't even play and my download speed on speedtest.net is 23mb/s and my ping is 25.


----------



## Ankur

No lag till now, my download speed is 800kb/s and ping is 100-200
btw what is your upload speed? upload speed is also quite important.


----------



## Egon

I'll have to test it later today. My name on there is Protosim if anyone wants to play with me.


----------



## Ankur

I got the patch and Aftermath map update, but when I click join server on the AM map it says I need to get the map pack lol, I am a premium member and downloaded the 3.8 GB last night still.
One thing I see is that the AM maps are empty, no player in it.



Egon said:


> I'll have to test it later today. My name on there is Protosim if anyone wants to play with me.


Added, do have aftermath??


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Maybe you have to wait until a certain time for it to be unlocked. I know they said early access was today but over here at least its 7 in the morning.


----------



## Shane

Scavanger mode is good,but i think the game time is a little short..maybe that was just the server i was on?

Not played BF3 for a couple of weeks until now,Loving the new maps though its a refreshing change.

If only they allowed people to create custom maps of their own,BF3 would never get boring.


----------



## voyagerfan99

So after almost no playing of BF3 I finally decided to download it and play some of the campaign.


----------



## claptonman

Nevakonaza said:


> Scavanger mode is good,but i think the game time is a little short..maybe that was just the server i was on?
> 
> Not played BF3 for a couple of weeks until now,Loving the new maps though its a refreshing change.
> 
> If only they allowed people to create custom maps of their own,BF3 would never get boring.



I'm really liking the new maps as well. Scavenger is short, I agree. And I seem to get killed way easier in that mode for some reason...


----------



## Virssagòn

Didn't played them yet, I also didn't play much on bf3 either. But this Christmas I gonna go back in the gaming world after finishing my benchmarks new version, server pc, moms pc and my setup (speakers all around)
Getting a new gpu (with 3 games, including far cry 3 for free) too, so I'm pretty good set for the holidays!


----------



## Ankur

Well after almost 8 GBs of updates I got this and this is awesome, much more and bigger than expected. The maps look redefined and the destruction looks beautiful, just wondering if there is any destruction at Talah market map?


----------



## linkin

The crossbow is lots of fun. The new maps are good as well.


----------



## Virssagòn

I do some benchmarking atm (hd6870 vs hd6870 oc).
And it seems that some maps are getting around 33-36 fps avg everything maxed out, and some 47-48 fps?
This was while testing Seine Crossing and métro.

Before the updated drivers (12.11 beta 10) I wasn't able to play maxed out (27fps), now it's a bit better though. Nice work AMD!

This is what I have so far:
(everything on max supported settings)


----------



## zombine210

SmileMan said:


> I do some benchmarking atm (hd6870 vs hd6870 oc).
> And it seems that some maps are getting around 33-36 fps avg everything maxed out, and some 47-48 fps?
> This was while testing Seine Crossing and métro.
> 
> Before the updated drivers (12.11 beta 10) I wasn't able to play maxed out (27fps), now it's a bit better though. Nice work AMD!
> 
> This is what I have so far:
> (everything on max supported settings)



did u test using crossfire?
i have a single 6870 and i get about the same performance.


----------



## Virssagòn

zombine210 said:


> did u test using crossfire?
> i have a single 6870 and i get about the same performance.



Hehe, no. It's with a single 
My other hd6870 is in my brothers pc atm, had some microstutter with it :S


----------



## Aastii

Goes back a page


----------



## G80FTW

SmileMan said:


> I was just running around and shooting, I blew some walls up.
> 
> Nobody will dominate me...
> And It's feeling pretty comfortable whilst gaming though.
> 
> Man, you really think I don't know that? And yes it makes difference. I did it again with stock clock and got 28 avg doing the same.



I have to agree with Aastii on this...

21-28 fps is not playable for me when talking about an online FPS.  If your connection doesnt kill you, your framerate will.  I dont see how you could manage to get alot of kills at under 30FPS.  I dont recall if I even tested BF3 with my old 8800, but I probably wouldnt have maxed it out and went online playing at 20fps.  Would have been pointless.

Honestly, with newer 120hz TVs out, 30FPS doesnt cut it.  With my graphics card I have now, I dont go below 60FPS maxed out so I dont think I would want to play online lower than that.  And yes, I can tell the difference between 30 and 60, easily. It just depends on what monitor/TV its on.


On a side note, I think the new medal of honor looks SLIGHTLY better in some areas   I know they are using the same engine, but Im enjoying medal of honor more.  The driving mission was amazing.


----------



## Virssagòn

G80FTW said:


> I have to agree with Aastii on this...
> 
> 21-28 fps is not playable for me when talking about an online FPS.  If your connection doesnt kill you, your framerate will.  I dont see how you could manage to get alot of kills at under 30FPS.  I dont recall if I even tested BF3 with my old 8800, but I probably wouldnt have maxed it out and went online playing at 20fps.  Would have been pointless.
> 
> Honestly, with newer 120hz TVs out, 30FPS doesnt cut it.  With my graphics card I have now, I dont go below 60FPS maxed out so I dont think I would want to play online lower than that.  And yes, I can tell the difference between 30 and 60, easily. It just depends on what monitor/TV its on.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I think the new medal of honor looks SLIGHTLY better in some areas   I know they are using the same engine, but Im enjoying medal of honor more.  The driving mission was amazing.



That's around a month ago xD.
Pretty happy with new drivers though... But I just ran max for benchmark, most of the time I set the settings a bit lower (you don't even see much difference in graphics lol).
But that's why I'm getting an hd7970/hd7950 with a gift of 3 awesome games for free and 20% off on medal of honor warfighter 
In metro it was pretty playable, almost no drops under 40fps (that's great for only a tiny hd6870).
The other maps were okey, it stayed pretty stable at 34fps. No really stutter though.

That said, my crossfire setup barely drops under 60fps. So sad from that microstutter, from now on, I'll only buy powerful single cards. (I'll maybe crossfire in the future if I'm really sure that ms is gone)


----------



## JLuchinski

This sucks, I'm really missing playing this game. Anyone have a good GPU they're willing to sell for cheap lol?


----------

